# AEW All Out III Official PPV Discussion Thread



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431758991298756609


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431758991298756609


This PPV is gonna be insane. Especially if Bryan debuts. Can't fuckin wait. We'll know if he debuts or not if Omega vs Christian goes last. 

I would have switched out Jericho/MJF for Cody/Black II though. Seems like the show is too packed at this point for Black which is a shame.

No need for Paul Wight vs QT Marshall to be on here.


----------



## EMGESP

Yep, D-bry must debut at All Out while they still have great momentum from CM Punk's arrival. 

My only criticism is that Paul Wight vs QT match. Like why? Where is Lance Archer?


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> This PPV is gonna be insane. Especially if Bryan debuts. Can't fuckin wait. We'll know if he debuts or not if Omega vs Christian goes last.
> 
> I would have switched out Jericho/MJF for Cody/Black II though. Seems like the show is too packed at this point for Black which is a shame.
> 
> No need for Paul Wight vs QT Marshall to be on here.


Black will face Dustin at All Out, in my opinion.


----------



## rich110991

Awesome card.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I think the card is fairly strong, and a worthy PPV card. Admittadely star power wise it's mostly down to CM Punk, but I got a few matches I'm looking forward to though.


----------



## Klitschko

On paper this whole show looks amazing. Punk/Darby, Christian/Omega, Bucks/Lucha, Pac/Andrade, Moxley/Kojima all look like classic matches and MOTY matches. The rest of the card looks solid and the crowd should be fantastic as well.


----------



## Geeee

Interesting that Shida is not in the pic for the Royale. Maybe she's not in it?


----------



## Klitschko

I think this is going to be the first ppv without Cody as well.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm pretty excited for this card, especially for Punk's AEW in ring debut ofc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm only really looking forward to the Darby and Britt matches. I hope they add Jade to the battle royal because I'd love to see her excel in that setting. *


----------



## thorn123

I am super interested in most every match, even wight v QT (In a squash)

Must be a great card when pac is on the lower card and black cannot get a gig, let alone Archer et al.

The cage match could be insane.

The only matches that don’t interest me are Mox and Jericho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shameless plug for the All Out Prediction game thread









WFW (wrestlingForumwrestling... obviously) presents the...


Ok people, here follows the the All Out PPV prediction game - from here on out, I will keep track of a league table so that we can crown an overall Yearly champion of predictions. The rules are simple 1. Choose a winner of a match 2. Your choice in your OP is final.... I am not going backwards...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Jbardo37

Great card and the first wrestling PPV I’ll be buying since All out 1.


----------



## FabioLight

I hope to god that they end this nightmare factory shit as soon as possible. It is the weakest link in all AEW (yeah worse than Dark Order) and nothing good comes out of it. Its a bunch of jobbers and bland people taking TV time and PPV time from others who are better. Where the fuck is Rick Starks, Cage, Hobbs, Malakai, Sammy G, etc These people should at least have a match in the card instead of fucking QT Marshall.

Rest of the card looks dope except Jericho vs MJF or the Moxley match. And where is Shida? The women's division even with Baker as champion has not improved at all.


----------



## Not Lying

I'm not really happy about this card. Lack of build up to many matches. 
Darby/Punk is worthy alone to buy the PPVs but I'm not thrilled with the rest

Kris/DMD and Eddie/Miro are the only other matches I'm looking forward to, but they've also had short and weak build-up. Mox and Pac's matches should be good wrestling matches tho, but again build-up sucks.

Don't give a shit about Lucha Bros/Bucks spotfest, Omega vs Christian is too predictable, lol MJF/Y2J again, lol QT..


----------



## Gibbs0102

FabioLight said:


> I hope to god that they end this nightmare factory shit as soon as possible. It is the weakest link in all AEW (yeah worse than Dark Order) and nothing good comes out of it. Its a bunch of jobbers and bland people taking TV time and PPV time from others who are better. Where the fuck is Rick Starks, Cage, Hobbs, Malakai, Sammy G, etc These people should at least have a match in the card instead of fucking QT Marshall.
> 
> Rest of the card looks dope except Jericho vs MJF or the Moxley match. And where is Shida? The women's division even with Baker as champion has not improved at all.


they piss me of with team taz it’s like they get something going with them then we hardly see anything with them feel like they dropped the ball with them they could have been booked so much better


----------



## Gibbs0102

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm not really happy about this card. Lack of build up to many matches.
> Darby/Punk is worthy alone to buy the PPVs but I'm not thrilled with the rest
> 
> Kris/DMD and Eddie/Miro are the only other matches I'm looking forward to, but they've also had short and weak build-up. Mox and Pac's matches should be good wrestling matches tho, but again build-up sucks.
> 
> Don't give a shit about Lucha Bros/Bucks spotfest, Omega vs Christian is too predictable, lol MJF/Y2J again, lol QT..


its a weird one for me I like the fact we don’t always see the same people every show so they don’t become stale, but at the same time the last few shows have been awful with to many lower card guys / jobbers taking up the tv time. A few of these funds could have done with more build up


----------



## Not Lying

Gibbs0102 said:


> its a weird one for me I like the fact we don’t always see the same people every show so they don’t become stale, but at the same time the last few shows have been awful with to many lower card guys / jobbers taking up the tv time. A few of these funds could have done with more build up


They always do this shit and it's infuriating. They also don't have a good track record with go home shows, so hoping for some intense stuff this Wednesday.


----------



## MaseMan

It's weird that Hangman Page isn't on this show at all. I wonder if we see him resurface during Omega/Christian.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## rich110991

MaseMan said:


> It's weird that Hangman Page isn't on this show at all. I wonder if we see him resurface during Omega/Christian.


He’s having a child isn’t he??


----------



## Jbardo37

PAC v Andrade would be a hell of a way to open the show.


----------



## rich110991

Jbardo37 said:


> PAC v Andrade would be a hell of a way to open the show.


That or the cage.


----------



## Garty

The PPV's usually always deliver, so I'm not worried. They should have left MJF/Jericho for Dynamite (more viewers, more interest), put QT/Wight on the PPV pre-show (ex-WWE star wrestling, built-in audience, may add a few PPV buys) and moved the Women's Casino Battle Royal to the opening match of the PPV.

The last match on is probably the toughest one to answer. The World Championship match should always be the main-event, but in this case, I think it should be Punk/Darby to close the show. However, if Page is back to confront Omega, then Omega/Christian must close the show.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Looking forward to this. Good card although the Big Show Vs QT is pathetic. That and the Mox match are the only ones I don’t have any interest in.


----------



## Jbardo37

Thankfully the Show and QC match will probably go 3 minutes.


----------



## Mr316

Great looking card.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Anthony Ogogo might return at All Out next week. 

It's pretty much the only explanation that makes sense on why Paul Wight vs QT Marshall is even happening on the ppv.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

AEW All Out Theatres


Joe Hand Promotions is the leading provider of premium events for commercial venues.




www.joehandpromotions.com





Guys, All Out will be shown in select theatres, here’s the list so you can see if one near you is playing it. Back when WWE used to do it, I went, and it was so much fun.


----------



## bdon

EMGESP said:


> Yep, D-bry must debut at All Out while they still have great momentum from CM Punk's arrival.
> 
> My only criticism is that Paul Wight vs QT match. Like why? Where is Lance Archer?


Because Cody loves using the Money Mark for free advertising of he and QT’s wrestling school.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bucks - Lucha will be 5 stars.
Andrade - Pac could be 5 stars. 

Christian/Kenny and Jericho/MJF will be dull due to them being rematches. If Adam Cole debuts in the Christian/Kenny match to help Kenny win and be part of the Elite it would make it memorable tho. 

Statlander vs Brit should be good. I think Statlander should win because Brit doesn’t need the title and should be feuding with Rosa anyway. 

Show/QT is pointless

Punk/Darby will be awesome 

Don’t care about Moxley vs the old Japanese dude but if somehow Jay White could show up in this it’d save it. 

I really don’t think this card needs Daniel Bryan. I’d wait to the Arthur Ashe show to debut Bryan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Like a cage has ever stopped interference in professional wrestling 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432099857364307971*


----------



## Mr316

The way I see it, Christian vs Omega in a Cage would of made more sense than Bucks, Lucha Brothers.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> The way I see it, Christian vs Omega in a Cage would of made more sense than Bucks, Lucha Brothers.


Why would it have made more sense? 

The whole point of the cage match was because of the interference during Bucks/Jungle Express for the belts a few weeks back.


----------



## Chris22

I'm looking forward to Pac/Andrade & Bucks/Luchas the most. I'm definitely interested to see how Punk performs in the ring too.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I can’t wait for the PPV. I’m most excited for Bucks-Luchas, Pac-Andrade, Kenny-Christian and the Women’s battle royal.

I’m curious about Darby-Punk. Darby can obviously go, but we don’t know if Punk can. It will be interesting.


----------



## 3venflow

Ric Flair pretty much just confirmed on NWA that he'll be in Chicago to watch Jericho wrestle MJF. Wonder if he gets involved in Andrade vs. PAC. Or even joins the Pinnacle?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> I can’t wait for the PPV. I’m most excited for Bucks-Luchas, Pac-Andrade, Kenny-Christian and the Women’s battle royal.
> 
> I’m curious about Darby-Punk. Darby can obviously go, but we don’t know if Punk can. It will be interesting.


Darby will make Punk look like a million bucks, ring-rust and all


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Card actually looks very strong. I could do without Jericho/MJF and Big Show/QT but I imagine Show/QT will be very short...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432479061058760704


----------



## 3venflow

I wonder if Lulu Pencil could be one of the Casino Battle Royale surprises. I hope Riho is back soon, her and Serena bring in-ring quality to the division, which has had so many shitty matches lately (even ROH's women's division has been better lately).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432487943063621640


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432479061058760704


----------



## midgetlover69

Qt marshal vs big show is probably my number 1 or 2 most anticipated match of the card


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outside of QT/Big Show and the fact that I no longer care about MJF/Jericho, the card looks good; here's to hoping they deliver.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

excited for :

andrade pac
bucks cage match
MJF Y2J
punk

rest hasnt really been built very well. statlander seems very rushed to be in this position and the eddie/miro match has barely had a build


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Stuff like this is annoying. The main audience hasn't seen her once on Dynamite, yet they're supposed to care that she's in the battle royal? I hate Dark so much.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432845405017022465*


----------



## rbl85

Before the pandemic she was in a couple of Dynamite (she even pinned Shida and Riho) and she had a title match against Riho (Full Gear i believe)

So yes the main audience has seen her already multiple times.

.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432862652460683271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

The Legit DMD said:


> *Stuff like this is annoying. The main audience hasn't seen her once on Dynamite, yet they're supposed to care that she's in the battle royal? I hate Dark so much.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432845405017022465*


Who said you are supposed to care? Either do or don´t. I think most people will watch the Battle Royal for Rosa, Shida, Jade, Conti, Penelope, Bunny and the surprises.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Again, another announcement that would've been huge on Dynamite, but we got to give the Nightmare kids 15 minutes so Cody can live vicariously through them.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432487798875963396*


----------



## DammitChrist

Dude, it's a trivial promo that's just setting up for a (Casino) Battle Royale in which Jade Cargill likely won't even win.

I'd rather they spend some more time hyping up Pac vs Andrade El Idolo and Miro vs Eddie Kingston tomorrow night on Dynamite.


----------



## JasmineAEW

For those of you who are not sure how to order the PPV for your mobile device, just visit AEW’s website. They have direct links to hook you up. I just ordered it on the Bleacher Report app. Hopefully, my past PPV purchases that I made on BR Live will be restored!


----------



## Not Lying

I'm interested in the women's battle royal.
Looking forward to see how a lot of the talent will interact, mainly Rosa/Jade/Shida individually, Nyla/Jade if they confront each-other, also, Riho should be added.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


----------



## Mr316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


I was so looking forward to this match…sucks.


----------



## 3venflow

Gutted, and they're putting a 20-minute battle royal borefest on the main show to replace it. Why not Malakai vs. Dustin or something along those lines?


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Gutted, and they're putting a 20-minute battle royal borefest on the main show to replace it. Why not Malakai vs. Dustin or something along those lines?


Agree. Would of been much better.


----------



## Prosper

That's such a blower, if its PAC he really needs to figure his UK/US shit out, pretty pissed about this being canceled


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> That's such a blower, if its PAC he really needs to figure his UK/US shit out, pretty pissed about this being canceled


Agreed.


----------



## omaroo

That's fucking sucks. If it's down to PAC dude really needs to figure out where his commitments lie. 

Kinda put me somewhat down on the ppv as match quality wise be some what poorer. 

But at least the shitty women's battle royale QT match will help.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is inexcusable. 

That was my second most hyped match of the night.


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> This is inexcusable.
> 
> That was my second most hyped match of the night.


“Travel issues”

aka Pac again pulls out of a PPV match, because he doesn’t want to do the job.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> “Travel issues”
> 
> aka Pac again pulls out of a PPV match, because he doesn’t want to do the job.


If that’s actually the case, fire his ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

@Whoanma


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433253565674438659

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> @Whoanma
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433253565674438659
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433225950553051139


----------



## BigCy

Not gonna lie, on paper the card looks pretty stacked except for QT/Show and the Womens BR. I'm a Kingston guy so hoping he gets the TNT Title (I know he won't though.) Pac/Andrade cancellation hurts the card a bit though.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433225950553051139


They should just let Andrade kill Fuego on the PPV. There's already a little bit of a story for it.


----------



## DammitChrist

bdon said:


> “Travel issues”
> 
> aka Pac again pulls out of a PPV match, because he doesn’t want to do the job.


Pac was willing to take the pin in a tag match against the Young Bucks (who aren't even singles competitors) on a Dynamite episode late on Friday night just 3 months ago. That's not why the match isn't happening.



Mr316 said:


> If that’s actually the case, fire his ass.


That's not the case at all.


----------



## CovidFan

I was gonna buy the ppv till that announcement  . Wish Pac could get his UK bs sorted. All kinds of time being wasted when he has so much talent.


----------



## Hitman1987

Is Malakai Black on this PPV?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Huge La Sombra fan and was about to skip this because I also like Pac a lot and really wanted that match. Card is pretty good, just bitter it's no longer perfect lol; not sure if i'll watch cause i like my cards perfect since i rarely watch wrestling anymore. Punk is cool but if Bryan doesn't show I'll end up suing.

Sure Bucks/Lucha Bros will show out, but not like anything we won't see again. 

not a Christian Cage fan


----------



## thorn123

I wish they would run their ppv on Saturday night … Sunday night, means Monday morning for me … and a mans gotta work


----------



## Jbardo37

I was really looking forward to that match so it’s disappointing but the card is still strong.


----------



## 3venflow

Based on Andrade's Twitter, it seems like he might still wrestle. But with them putting the women's battle royale on the PPV, I'm not sure as those tend to go at least 20 minutes with entrances.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433228697725808640


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Based on Andrade's Twitter, it seems like he might still wrestle. But with them putting the women's battle royale on the PPV, I'm not sure as those tend to go at least 20 minutes with entrances.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433228697725808640


Yeah… I can’t see it happening for that reason.


----------



## 3venflow

It'd be cool if they flew in a luchador to face Andrade though. Laredo Kid, Aramis, Arez, Hijo del Vikingo, even Bandido or Dragon Lee (but ROH might object). Or if they want some recent U.S. name value, Samuray del Sol aka former WWE U.S. Champion Kalisto. Just no Juventus Guerrera please.


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> Yeah… I can’t see it happening for that reason.


I don't think they have a limit of time


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> I don't think they have a limit of time


That’s great, but the fact the women’s BR was included in the card as a replacement doesn’t make it look like they have something ready for Andrade. Anyway, we’ll see what ends up happening, but I have no expectations.


----------



## Mr316

Adam Cole vs Andrade. Make ot happen Tony!


----------



## 3venflow

Listening to Meltzer being cryptic on WOR and saying PAC is missing for the same reason as Sasha, I got the impression the real reason he's missing is that he has Covid, not any travel issues.


----------



## rich110991

I wasn’t that bothered about PAC/Andrade, yeah it would have probably been a great match but I wasn’t overly excited for it, I’m more interested in most of the other matches.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Listening to Meltzer being cryptic on WOR and saying PAC is missing for the same reason as Sasha, I got the impression the real reason he's missing is that he has Covid, not any travel issues.


Or he had a bad reaction to the vaccine like Riho.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Put Andrade versus a lesser competitor on the pre show?


----------



## Mr316

I wish Ranallo could replace JR this Sunday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Listening to Meltzer being cryptic on WOR and saying PAC is missing for the same reason as Sasha, I got the impression the real reason he's missing is that he has Covid, not any travel issues.


didn’t they say two big stars had covid last week / both vaxxed, but got it

pac might be one


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PAC/Andrade missing has a minor impact on things. Would’ve likely been a really good match, but had little value on the card as a whole. 

Woman’s battle royals being moved up isn’t necessarily a better replacement, except for the fact it has Women’s Title stakes to it. So I’m probably looking more forward to that... or at least the result of it (since I never expect a good battle royale - usually keep my expectations low for them).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433501832572252168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Riho's in the Battle Royale!

... and a surprise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433503402554707973


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> Riho's in the Battle Royale!
> 
> ... and a surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433503402554707973


The surprise is probably Ruby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Tony said the surprise will be 'something pretty fun' so I'm thinking more Maki Ito or Lulu Pencil than Ruby Soho, who they should probably save for NYC if Danielson is debuting on Sunday.


----------



## Mister Sinister

My only hunger for this show is that Tessa Blanchard debuts in the women's royale. The main card is just an average PPV card. The angle with the most build has been Christian/Omega, and they only pulled the trigger on that in the last month. This lacks heat because they haven't been building to this for three months like it were their BFG (in old TNA days) or WM.


----------



## rbl85

Mister Sinister said:


> My only hunger for this show is that Tessa Blanchard debuts in the women's royale. The main card is just an average PPV card. The angle with the most build has been Christian/Omega, and they only pulled the trigger on that in the last month. This lacks heat because they haven't been building to this for three months like it were their BFG (in old TNA days) or WM.


Didn't she posted something related to NXT on instagram ?


----------



## Geeee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433485256288608267
Andrade vs Sammy Guevara? Makes sense since Andrade attacked Fuego Del Sol who they told us was Sammy's best friend


----------



## Mister Sinister

rbl85 said:


> Didn't she posted something related to NXT on instagram ?


Not recently. She just posted that money post. Aren't they changing NXT to a show for athletes and lingerie models with no wrestling ability and releasing all of the rastlers they don't want to move to the main roster?


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433485256288608267
> Andrade vs Sammy Guevara? Makes sense since Andrade attacked Fuego Del Sol who they told us was Sammy's best friend


Andrade vs Sammy would definitely be a show stealer. Book it, TK.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

3venflow said:


> Listening to Meltzer being cryptic on WOR and saying PAC is missing for the same reason as Sasha, I got the impression the real reason he's missing is that he has Covid, not any travel issues.


He's pregnant.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Andrade vs. Sammy does make sense. It's also an opportunity to debut Adam Cole if he's signed. Cole vs. Andrade -- battle of former NXT Champions.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433485256288608267
> Andrade vs Sammy Guevara? Makes sense since Andrade attacked Fuego Del Sol who they told us was Sammy's best friend


They gotta book this, would make me feel alot better about PAC being off the show


----------



## Mr316

Sammy vs Andrade at All Out…take my money.


----------



## 3venflow

I think this may happen now, it's following the same pattern as other matches created on Twitter.

But it will make the main card 10 matches, even more than last year's All Out which was an absolute marathon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433574084072325130


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> I think this may happen now, it's following the same pattern as other matches created on Twitter.
> 
> But it will make the main card 10 matches, even more than last year's All Out which was an absolute marathon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433574084072325130


Andrade responding confirms it, lets go


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Bryan (aka Bryan Danielson) is set to make his AEW debut at Sunday’s All Out pay-per-view from the NOW Arena near Chicago.

It was originally reported by Bodyslam that Bryan was signing with AEW and would likely make his debut at the Grand Slam edition of Dynamite on September 22 in New York City. It was then reported that Bryan would be debuting at All Out.

In an update, the Wrestling Observer Newsletter reported today that multiple AEW sources have said that Bryan’s debut is scheduled for All Out.

It was also noted that if Bryan does not debut on Sunday, it would be because of a change in plans.









Backstage Update On Daniel Bryan's AEW Debut


Daniel Bryan (aka Bryan Danielson) is set to make his AEW debut at Sunday's All Out pay-per-view from the NOW Arena near Chicago. It was…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Mr316

Please just add Andrade vs Sammy to the card and I’m gonna be hyped as f*** .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Please just add Andrade vs Sammy to the card and I’m gonna be hyped as f*** .


that will be an amazing match


----------



## Erik.

Andrade would have beaten PAC so he'll likely be beating Sammy too. 

It should be a great match - but it probably won't be as good as what PAC/Andrade would have given us. Thats frustrating.


----------



## Mr316

Is the match confirmed?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Is the match confirmed?


nope


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mister Sinister said:


> My only hunger for this show is that Tessa Blanchard debuts in the women's royale. The main card is just an average PPV card. The angle with the most build has been Christian/Omega, and they only pulled the trigger on that in the last month. This lacks heat because they haven't been building to this for three months like it were their BFG (in old TNA days) or WM.


Agree to disagree

Card on paper is absolutely fantastic for me. 

If we get Sammy and Andrade added this will for me be, their best PPV card on paper to date.


----------



## ElTerrible

Just bring Ric Flair out on the pre-show and have him offer Sammy´s fiance a free ride on space mountain and we are good to go.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Riho's in the Battle Royale!
> 
> ... and a surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433503402554707973


Riho is gonna win it.


----------



## zkorejo

ElTerrible said:


> Just bring Ric Flair out on the pre-show and have him offer Sammy´s fiance a free ride on space mountain and we are good to go.


Can Flair show up at AEW?

Sammy vs Andrade would be a pretty awesome match.

Really excited for Omega/Christian, Bucks/Luchabros and ofcourse Punk/Darby. 

Bryan Danielson debut, I'm still unsure if it will happen but if it does, it will make the PPV 10 times more memorable.


----------



## Tell it like it is

So the winner of the women's battle royal has to be somebody that can afford a loss to Baker. It's too early for Rosa vs Britt so i could see Riho winning it. Many possibilities here.


----------



## Geert Wilders

very disappointed about pac vs andrade

the m match i was looking forward to most


----------



## Prosper

Riho winning I think is a great choice. Riho vs Britt Baker in a one off at Grand Slam would be nice.


----------



## Mr316

I don’t understand how someone can not be excited for this show. It’s a great freaking card.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how someone can not be excited for this show. It’s a great freaking card.


There has been no build. They didn't start some of this until a few weeks ago. It's mostly just rando filler matches in which we know who will win: Punk, Miro, Andrade, Baker and so forth.


----------



## Jbardo37

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how someone can not be excited for this show. It’s a great freaking card.


Yep, there’s something for everyone on this card and It’s the first PPV I am buying for 2 years.


----------



## rich110991

It’s going to be weird not hearing “Daniel Bryan” as the chant.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433951519955693568

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433951519955693568
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who dis?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433953798297423873*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Mr316 said:


> Who?


I don’t know that much about her but I do know she has Dat Ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Never heard of Skye Blue lol


----------



## rbl85

She was added because she got a great reaction tonight when they taped dark.

She was supposed to be the heel of the match but by the end of the match the crowd was totally behind her. Khan came out and asked her if she would like to be in the Battle Royale.

Really rare for a jobber on dark to be that over at the end of the match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

rbl85 said:


> She was added because she got a great reaction tonight when they taped dark.
> 
> She was supposed to be the heel of the match but by the end of the match the crowd was totally behind her. Khan came out and asked her if she would like to be in the Battle Royale.
> 
> Really rare for a jobber on dark to be that over at the end of the match


She’s from Chicago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She’s from Chicago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually the majority of jobbers that appear on Dark are from the city or state and yet 99.99% of the time there is 0 reaction.


----------



## 3venflow

That's all 21 participants announced, but they haven't disclosed who the Joker is... so maybe someone will be withdrawn (Big Swole hopefully) because it's 20 + the Joker usually.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433951654504710152

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433967747378159617


----------



## Mister Sinister

If they put it on HBO and it gets a million viewers, that is only 1.5 million dollars. If they sell it at $50 on PPV and get 100k buys, that's 5 million dollars. But FiteTV is only 5 dollars for a month and you get the PPV with that. Why would anyone spend $50 on the PPV instead of FiteTV? Can you watch the PPV with the 7-day trial and pay nothing?


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> That's all 21 participants announced, but they haven't disclosed who the Joker is... so maybe someone will be withdrawn (Big Swole hopefully) because it's 20 + the Joker usually.


Jake Roberts is there, he could introduce the joker. "You wanna play 21? I got 22"


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Who?


Skye Blue was on a couple episodes of AEW Dark as an enhancement talent a few months ago. And I think she's in the NWA?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That 30 minute documentary after Rampage did more to build All Out than months of Dynamite.*


----------



## JBLGOAT

Prosper said:


> Riho winning I think is a great choice. Riho vs Britt Baker in a one off at Grand Slam would be nice.


Riho has been booked like a chump since losing the belt. She needs to be booked stronger. A win here would be nice.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Skye Blue wrestled recently at the NWA Empowerr show and the follow up NWA tapings. She is quite good. Her dark match with Red Velvet tonight was also really good and the crowd was hot for her.


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> They should just let Andrade kill Fuego on the PPV. There's already a little bit of a story for it.


That could work 
Just have Fuego come out unannounced - the crowd will go nuts cos they love him - and do an open mic challenge to Andrade.....who comes out and squashes him to a whole host of boos


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433951654504710152
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


smart - got her on DARK to let the fans know she's from Chicago

now they will pop for her come Sunday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> If they put it on HBO and it gets a million viewers, that is only 1.5 million dollars. If they sell it at $50 on PPV and get 100k buys, that's 5 million dollars. But FiteTV is only 5 dollars for a month and you get the PPV with that. Why would anyone spend $50 on the PPV instead of FiteTV? Can you watch the PPV with the 7-day trial and pay nothing?


you don't get the PPV with Fite

you pay 20 GBP - 27 USD

so we pay 6 USD per month and 27 USD per ppv / and get no other programming

you get it as part of your cable package and pay 50 USD per ppv


----------



## Chris22

So, with Skye Blue getting a spot in the Casino Battle Royal it means that all spots are filled...so no surprise/debut unless they take someone out. Interesting.


----------



## Mister Sinister

That sucks that they are not delivering fresh signings in the women's division. They need women that can carry this mutilated horse of a division. They have to sign Tessa and Ruby. They have signed like 24 indie women and no more than five are tv ready.


----------



## Aedubya

I don't watch Impact 
Has switchblade & the other members of the bullet club still been feuding with Omega & Good Brothers??


----------



## 3venflow

Card comparisons. For me it goes 2021 > 2019 > 2020.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Card comparisons. For me it goes 2021 > 2019 > 2020.
> 
> View attachment 107593


2020 card was WEAK.


----------



## Erik.

Chris22 said:


> So, with Skye Blue getting a spot in the Casino Battle Royal it means that all spots are filled...so no surprise/debut unless they take someone out. Interesting.


I thought Khan said there was a surprise?


----------



## Mr316

Looks like Sammy vs Andrade won’t take place 😞


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Looks like Sammy vs Andrade won’t take place 😞


Andrade vs PAC next Friday though. 

Yum.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Andrade vs PAC next Friday though.
> 
> Yum.


Still a big loss for All Out.


----------



## 3venflow

The King is All Elite!

(not really)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434124109001240580


----------



## Hitman1987

3venflow said:


> The King is All Elite!
> 
> (not really)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434124109001240580


Imagine king and JR on commentary for the PPV, I’d buy it for that alone


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I sure do wish AEW was still doing pay per views on Saturday nights . . .


----------



## Dizzie

I'm not feeling the card overall, would have preferred omega vs hangman miro vs christian or sammy, Moxley vs Andrade, malaki black vs Dustin and relegate qt vs big show to the freeview.

I don't care about the random Japanese guy moxley is facing, kingston is to lower card and non threat to make this an interesting title defence for miro and christian has not been built up good enough to feel like a must see main eventer.


----------



## Mr316

I’m glad this Monday is a holiday here which means I have the day off, which means All Out Party tomorrow night!


----------



## Prosper

Countdown added to the OP for anyone who hasn't seen it. I would recommend the watch, it was outstanding. If you're not hyped yet, that video will do the job.


----------



## Erik.

WrestleFAQ said:


> I sure do wish AEW was still doing pay per views on Saturday nights . . .


What was the reason they changed?


----------



## Mr316

CM Punk’s first match in 7 years tomorrow. It feels surreal.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Mister Sinister said:


> If they put it on HBO and it gets a million viewers, that is only 1.5 million dollars.


It would be $15 million if a million bought HBO Max for it. I was originally going to post the math for 100k buys and fudged that all up.


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk’s first match in 7 years tomorrow. It feels surreal.


I’m just thinking about the way he was pulled out of that Rumble, still got a sour taste in my mouth from it 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434298318234992642

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Any chance Living Color will be there live to perform Punk’s entrance?


----------



## sim8

Mr316 said:


> Any chance Living Color will be there live to perform Punk’s entrance?


I hope so. Punk should get a grand entrance


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434298318234992642
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprise entrant to take her place. Ruby Soho hopefully.


----------



## omaroo

Tessa is one missing piece to their women's division. 

But i get the feeling she isn't destined for AEW.


----------



## omaroo

Anyone from UK staying up for the ppv?

Could be 5am when it finishes


----------



## sim8

omaroo said:


> Anyone from UK staying up for the ppv?
> 
> Could be 5am when it finishes


Stayed up for every single one so far except one because of work. Not missing Punks debut live

They honestly go by really fast.


----------



## rich110991

omaroo said:


> Anyone from UK staying up for the ppv?
> 
> Could be 5am when it finishes


Definitely!! Proper excited man.


----------



## omaroo

sim8 said:


> Stayed up for every single one so far except one because of work. Not missing Punks debut live
> 
> They honestly go by really fast.


Same mare stayed up for all ppvs of AEW to this day. But man they can be long especially when they finish in the UK. 

What time the Pre show start in the UK? 



rich110991 said:


> Definitely!! Proper excited man.


Expect it to be a really good ppv man. 

Some cool moments and great matches no doubt.


----------



## sim8

St


omaroo said:


> Same mare stayed up for all ppvs of AEW to this day. But man they can be long especially when they finish in the UK.
> 
> What time the Pre show start in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Expect it to be a really good ppv man.
> 
> Some cool moments and great matches no doubt.


Starts at midnight but usually the first half hour is just video package. Preshow match usually starts at 12.30 and main show starts at 1am


----------



## AlexPizzi

If you check Cm punk’s instagram, his last story shows him deciding on his ring gear. Pretty cool


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434298318234992642
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ermmm Julia didnt even spell her name right in the beginning..."It's J U L A"   😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> 2020 card was WEAK.


I agree. Worst one


----------



## Aedubya

What we talking here , a 4 hr show?


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> "Oh please Mr Billionaire take my $50 I hope you use it for good, if only I had so much more to give"
> 
> That's what you sound like. And fuck that, I've got more important things to spend money on than wrestling.


If it's not attending All Out live in person, then it's not important. Hand over the $50


----------



## Rookie of the Year

It still feels crazy to know we're less than 24 hours from CM Punk having his first wrestling match in over 7.5 years. Longer than HBK was out, and about even to Rock's hiatus. Goosebumps.

Beyond annoyed at the circumstances though. My work situation is strange at the moment, due to COVID lockdown I'm still full time, but split between work from home and work on site. Tomorrow happens to be a day I'm on site, so I won't be able to watch live. Gutted.


----------



## Error_404

CM Punk's return to ring is enough to make me hyped for this PPV. Apart from that looking forward to Christian-Omega, Eddie-Miro having a brwal and my girl Jamie getting a good presence in the battle Royal. 
Would've liked Malakai Black on the card preferably against Dustin.


----------



## Jbardo37

omaroo said:


> Anyone from UK staying up for the ppv?
> 
> Could be 5am when it finishes


Luckily I’m already off work so I have time to watch it 7am Monday.


----------



## GTM24

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> "Oh please Mr Billionaire take my $50 I hope you use it for good, if only I had so much more to give"
> 
> That's what you sound like. And fuck that, I've got more important things to spend money on than wrestling.


Whatever dude. You're either a broke ass or a cheapskate


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> I don't watch Impact
> Has switchblade & the other members of the bullet club still been feuding with Omega & Good Brothers??


Bump


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just realized it's a three-day weekend here in the U.S., meaning today's Sunday is basically a bonus Saturday, meaning people don't have school or work tomorrow, meaning there should be a more relaxed vibe tonight. Good.


----------



## JasmineAEW

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> "Oh please Mr Billionaire take my $50 I hope you use it for good, if only I had so much more to give"
> 
> That's what you sound like. And fuck that, I've got more important things to spend money on than wrestling.


So you’re not a wrestling fan?


----------



## JasmineAEW

GTM24 said:


> Let his ass get banned. I hope that shit freezes and buffers like crazy. They deserve it for not wanting to pay for it.


I completely agree. There is nothing worse than fake fans who love to criticize a company, yet resort to stealing to watch its PPVs. They lose all credibility. Wrestling would be so much better off without these types of “fans.”


----------



## JasmineAEW

WrestleFAQ said:


> I sure do wish AEW was still doing pay per views on Saturday nights . . .


Currently, Full Gear is scheduled for a Saturday. I know Tony Khan doesn’t want to compete against the NFL.


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> Lmao imagine being this upset about streaming in 2022


He can do whatever he wants. No one gives a shit. But him coming here promoting a way to get the PPV illegaly is pretty damn sad.


----------



## rich110991

So fucking hyped!


----------



## Mr316

I’m confident we’re getting PPV of the year tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> I completely agree. There is nothing worse than fake fans who love to criticize a company, yet resort to stealing to watch its PPVs. They lose all credibility. Wrestling would be so much better off without these types of “fans.”


There probably wouldn't even be an AEW without illegal streaming. It's not very likely The Elite got their big international following because all their fans were legally watching NJPW and ROH. But just because they didn't pay for the PPV doesn't mean then want to buy a ticket if the Elite came close or didn't want to order a shirt.


Mr316 said:


> He can do whatever he wants. No one gives a shit. But him coming here promoting a way to get the PPV illegaly is pretty damn sad.


Sad why, we all know folk are going to illegally stream it as that's just a big thing.


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> There probably wouldn't even be an AEW without illegal streaming. It's not very likely The Elite got their big international following because all their fans were legally watching NJPW and ROH. But just because they didn't pay for the PPV doesn't mean then want to buy a ticket if the Elite came close or didn't want to order a shirt. Sad why, we all know folk are going to illegally stream it as that's just a big thing.


Why are you arguing over something that’s illegal? I don’t care about what you do or what he does but no one should come here and tell people how to do it. If someone wants to do it, he can figure it out by himself. 

Also, what a coincidence that the loser promoting how to illegally stream the PPV is constantly hating on AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> There probably wouldn't even be an AEW without illegal streaming. It's not very likely The Elite got their big international following because all their fans were legally watching NJPW and ROH. But just because they didn't pay for the PPV doesn't mean then want to buy a ticket if the Elite came close or didn't want to order a shirt. Sad why, we all know folk are going to illegally stream it as that's just a big thing.


I was a fan before AEW formed, and I became familiar with Kenny and the Bullet Club through BTE. I’ve never illegally streamed a show. I would never steal from a wrestling company. Fans don’t do that.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> Why are you arguing over something that’s illegal? I don’t care about what you do or what he does but no one should come here and tell people how to do it. If someone wants to do it, he can figure it out by himself.
> 
> Also, what a coincidence that the loser promoting how to illegally stream the PPV is constantly hating on AEW.


It's streaming videos, you're acting like he gave a lesson on how to make a bomb lol


JasmineAEW said:


> I was a fan before AEW formed, and I became familiar with Kenny and the Bullet Club through BTE. I’ve never illegally streamed a show. I would never steal from a wrestling company. Fans don’t do that.


You never illegally streamed or downloaded anything? Never watched a porn scene on one of the tube sites?


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> You never illegally streamed or downloaded anything? Never watched a porn scene on one of the tube sites?


Heck no. Let’s get real: That is stealing. 

We all come to this forum because we’re supposedly wrestling fans. But can you really be a fan if you STEAL from the wrestling owners and wrestlers?


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> It's streaming videos, you're acting like he gave a lesson on how to make a bomb lolYou never illegally streamed or downloaded anything? Never watched a porn scene on one of the tube sites?


Alright so clearly you’re playing dumb or you’re just dumb. I don’t go on Taylor Swift’s fans forum to tell Taylor Swift fans how to illegaly get her songs. #1 because I’m not a fan of Taylor Swift’s music and #2 because I don’t think this is something Taylor Swift fans want to hear: a Taylor Swift hater telling Taylor Swift fans how to illegally get her music for free.

I’m done with this conversation. What I just wrote couldn’t be more clear.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> Heck no. Let’s get real: That is stealing.
> 
> We all come to this forum because we’re supposedly wrestling fans. But can you really be a fan if you STEAL from the wrestling owners and wrestlers?


Never stealing music or porn is wild live a little steal some. 

But yes, you can totally be a fan and stream and I'm just going off the being cheap end. AEW since it's infrequent it's not a hassle to pay for, but I get folk going yeah fuck that for a one off 4 hour event. I watch every UFC event, but there's no way in hell I'd give them over $600 a year to watch PPVs.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> Alright so clearly you’re playing dumb or you’re just dumb. I don’t go on Taylor Swift’s fans forum to tell Taylor Swift fans how to illegaly get her songs. #1 because I’m not a fan of Taylor Swift’s music and #2 because I don’t think this is something Taylor Swift fans want to hear: a Taylor Swift hater telling Taylor Swift fans how to illegally get her music for free.
> 
> I’m done with this conversation. What I just wrote couldn’t be more clear.


Do you think prior to the rise of streaming platforms Taylor Swift sites weren't actively talking about links for the music? Have you been on the internet, stealing content is popular as fuck.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> Never stealing music or porn is wild live a little steal some.
> 
> But yes, you can totally be a fan and stream and I'm just going off the being cheap end. AEW since it's infrequent it's not a hassle to pay for, but I get folk going yeah fuck that for a one off 4 hour event. I watch every UFC event, but there's no way in hell I'd give them over $600 a year to watch PPVs.


Well, I completely disagree. There is never any excuse to steal from something you supposedly love. But there are all kinds of dishonest people, I guess.

To actually promote illegal streaming in this forum is pretty disgusting.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> Well, I completely disagree. There is never any excuse to steal from something you supposedly love. But there are all kinds of people, I guess.


Each their own lol


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> Do you think prior to the rise of streaming platforms Taylor Swift sites weren't actively talking about links for the music? Have you been on the internet, stealing content is popular as fuck.


I’m on the internet right now telling you that you’re a clown for not understanding the point. You can stream everything you want. Nobody cares. But if an AEW hater comes here, and tells AEW fans how to get the PPV for free, it’s common sense that some AEW fans WHO LOVE AND WANT TO SUPPORT this company will tell this AEW hater to shut the f*** up.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> Each their own lol


True enough.


----------



## Oiky

Live and let live


----------



## A PG Attitude

Really excited for tonights PPV. While its not been the greatest build they've had the card is still stacked. Reminds me of how I felt watching WWF PPV's between 98-2000.


----------



## sim8

Mr316 said:


> I’m confident we’re getting PPV of the year tonight.


Full Gear potentially with Hangman's big moment, Punk, Bryan and Adam Cole all wrestling can easily surpass All Out and that's crazy to think about


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Chris22

As soon as Tony Khan put Skye Blue in the Casino Battle Royal all spots were filled I knew they'd have to take someone out for the Joker surprise entrant and I guess that was Julia Hart.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> I’m on the internet right now telling you that you’re a clown for not understanding the point. You can stream everything you want. Nobody cares. But if an AEW hater comes here, and tells AEW fans how to get the PPV for free, it’s common sense that some AEW fans WHO LOVE AND WANT TO SUPPORT this company will tell this AEW hater to shut the f*** up.


Given how you discussed AEW up until about 2 months ago, this is rich lol


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> View attachment 107638


Some folk are really dope at art


----------



## Jbardo37

A PG Attitude said:


> Really excited for tonights PPV. While its not been the greatest build they've had the card is still stacked. Reminds me of how I felt watching WWF PPV's between 98-2000.


Yeah it actually feels like a big deal and I’m happy to pay for it, not something I have done in a long time.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jbardo37 said:


> Yeah it actually feels like a big deal and I’m happy to pay for it, not something I have done in a long time.


That's what happens when you get fans invested. They'll pay money for it when they don't have to because they want to see the company succeed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If you can watch something legally and afford to pay for it, pay for it

if you can watch something legally and can‘t afford to pay it, but you’re a fan - illegal stream it / times are tough

if its not offered to you legally and you’re a fan - illegal stream it (some countries can’t get it)

if you can watch it legally, and you are not a fan, and you hate watch only to come shit on it here afterwards and piss on everbodies parade (who paid to watch this shit) because you streamed it illegally and you will most likely never be a paying customer of any sort - then you are scum and your opinion means zero

take this stance for any form of entertainment, not just AEW - from music to movies and everything in between


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Should be a good show, I'm ready; it's nearly the final countdown..........


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you can watch something legally and afford to pay for it, pay for it
> 
> if you can watch something legally and can‘t afford to pay it, but you’re a fan - illegal stream it / times are tough
> 
> if its not offered to you legally and you’re a fan - illegal stream it (some countries can’t get it)
> 
> if you can watch it legally, and you are not a fan, and you hate watch only to come shit on it here afterwards and piss on everbodies parade (who paid to watch this shit) because you streamed it illegally and you will most likely never be a paying customer of any sort - then you are scum and your opinion means zero
> 
> take this stance for any form of entertainment, not just AEW - from music to movies and everything in between


This is exactly it. Stream all you want I mean everyone can't pay the $50 and that's okay, but your shitty opinions mean absolutely nothing if you're sitting there being entertained for free. That guy is one of AEW's biggest detractors and he will be here tonight and all next week shitting on what he didn't like after being entertained for 4 hours straight and getting Punk's return match all for free. I mean fuck off with that shit lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/345296694147153921


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently, Ruby is very likely to debut tonight and not in NYC. I guess she is the Joker then.

Wonder if this will be her entrance theme.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432555205422366730


----------



## Mr316

AEWAllOut is already trending at #3 on Twitter.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Some pictures from Rampage and fan fest. I don't take a lot of pictures, but I will try to get some more from All Out.


----------



## Garty

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/345296694147153921


Wow! Vince McMahon is a genius and a psychic!


----------



## rich110991

Eeeeek


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Wow! Vince McMahon is a genius!


He was in 2013 when he tweeted that 

these days… debatable


----------



## rich110991

So happy, Bryan is probably my favourite wrestler, let’s freaking go!!!


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He was in 2013 when he tweeted that
> 
> these days… debatable


I edited to add psychic as well. 

PS I knew it was from 2013


----------



## Prosper

Punk return match, Bryan debut, Ruby Soho debut possibly, crazy cage match...man its gonna be a good night.

Imagine if PAC/Andrade was still on the card lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> I edited to add psychic as well.
> 
> PS I knew it was from 2013


lol, i wasn’t sure 

(i didn’t notice it right away  )


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i wasn’t sure
> 
> (i didn’t notice it right away  )


Again, don't worry my man, I've always got your hairy back.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Feels like it's gonna be a really historical night. Really pumped to see Bryan outside of WWE.


----------



## Prosper

Any chance the Joker is Mickie James? That would be fun. She was just working with Tony for her NWA Empower women's event.


----------



## Mr316

Anyone having a All Out party?


----------



## RainmakerV2

So I take it Punk and Darby is going last with how they've built it up?


----------



## Mr316

RainmakerV2 said:


> So I take it Punk and Darby is going last with how they've built it up?


Yes. They have to close the PPV.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

On paper, it looks like an excellent PPV, I just hope the show lives up to it. I’m really excited for it, got a little gathering to watch, gonna be a great night


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Anyone having a All Out party?


I was considering watching it with my WWE-mark cousin (nothing wrong with being a mark) but I think that will ruin it 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> I was considering watching it with my WWE-mark cousin (nothing wrong with being a mark) but I think that will ruin it 🤣


Educate that MFer


----------



## omaroo

Watched the countdown show and fucking pumped. Get in!! 

I think I may get the ppv and stay up after all lol


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Educate that MFer


I’ve tried. He won’t have it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> I’ve tried. He won’t have it


Get his ass in here, we’ll sort him mate

got your back!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Did eveybody listen to the Renee podcast?

if not - She asked Punk who he would love to work with - and he would love to work the Young Bucks



Spoiler: She Asked him who would he tag with



and he said he is ‘fantasy booking’ - but it would have to be the American Dragon Bryan Danielson

Fuck I would pay all the money for that match - imagine that shit!!!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434581256155582469
Current PPV record estimate is 125k.

This will come as no surprise to me, the PPV is getting crazy hype and has a huge selling point.


----------



## Prosper

I'm starting to think we may get Adam Cole tonight too, they're gonna go "All Out". Predicting 180K buys.


----------



## zkorejo

Adam Cole should debut. They can always have Wyatt for NY show. 

Brian Danielson and Adam Cole debut, Punks debut match, along with the rest of a stacked card. The ppv will literally live up to its name.


----------



## Mr316

Alright time to open the first beer.


----------



## Erik.

I don't think I've been this hyped for a PPV since their first Double or Nothing.


----------



## 3venflow

A list of possible surprises I've come up with, big and small.


Bryan Danielson (99% confirmed)
Ruby Soho (likely to happen)
Adam Cole (status unknown but seems to be done with WWE)
Ric Flair (said he'll be in Chicago but was he meant to be part of Andrade's match?)
Buddy Murphy (more likely for IMPACT apparently)
Braun Strowman (please, no)
A U.S. based NJPW guy of repute like Jay White or Will Ospreay stepping up to challenge Moxley after he beats Kojima.
Hangman Page return.
Ogogo return after the Wight/QT match.
Shaq return after the Wight/QT match.
Chris Jericho legitimately retires.
Kip Sabian return in some form.
Michael Jordan special appearance.
Jerry Lawler special appearance (he is in Chicago to see JR).
CM Punk heel turn outta nowhere!
Danielson to be unveiled as the hidden leader of the Garcia/2.0 clique that suddenly appeared with very specific targets...
Obviously would like to see Tessa Blanchard in AEW but still no sign of it happening.

Can't think of any other possibilities unless they decide to pull something out of left field like debuting a new commentator or JR retiring (hence Lawler).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> Anyone having a All Out party?


Still have beer left over from Friday when listening to the new Iron Maiden album. May as well use it tonight.


----------



## Mr316

Got 2 friends coming over for the show. Making some wings, drinking some beer. Gonna be a good time.


----------



## Tell it like it is

GTM24 said:


> Whatever dude. You're either a broke ass or a cheapskate


Ouch, you send that guy straight to the shadow realm. That being said i gladly made my purchase. So high five to those who bought the ppv and enjoy the show.


----------



## Whoanma

Homaging Danielson's possible debut by playing Phantom Pain with both The Final Countdown and Ride of the Valkyries on repeat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Alright time to open the first beer.


Having friends over again?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Alright - PPV bought!

lets gooooooo

(not sure why I only bought it now, I was always buying it - haven’t missed an AEW ppv yet  )


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Alright - PPV bought!
> 
> lets gooooooo
> 
> (not sure why I only bought it now, I was always buying it - haven’t missed an AEW ppv yet  )


I ordered it like 5 days ago, even though I said I wasn't sure I really want to support these guys. Though F PAC anyway for not being there for my most anticipated match of the card.


----------



## 3venflow

Sasha knows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575269587664901


----------



## Tell it like it is

BRB gonna go re-watch the Omega vs Pac ironman match. That match is still my favorite of all AEW matches.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Sasha knows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575269587664901


A woman of taste besides being a great wrestler.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Homaging Danielson possible debut by playing Phantom Pain with both The Final Countdown and Ride of the Valkyries on repeat.


Good choice. I feel like I am "Punished" when I watch RAW.

If Hangman was on, I would play Red Dead.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Good choice. *I feel like I am "Punished" when I watch RAW.*
> 
> If Hangman was on, I would play Red Dead.


So true. Spandau Ballet are on TPP as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Sasha knows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575269587664901


Lol… everybody knows 

Sasha is looking over at the grass on the other side these days and going ‘that shit is real green over there‘


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Whoanma said:


> I ordered it like 5 days ago, even though I said I wasn't sure I really want to support these guys. Though F PAC anyway for not being there for my most anticipated match of the card.


you weren’t sure but you still bought it

you sir, are a champ / good on you

I hope you enjoy it, even if everything is not always to your liking


----------



## rich110991

Sasha needs to get her ass over to the other side.


----------



## Whoanma

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you weren’t sure but you still bought it
> 
> you sir, are a champ / good on you
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, even if everything is not always to your liking


I just want Riho to win the BR, Andrade to have a match and Omega to OWA Christian's sorry arse into oblivion. It ain't much I'm asking for.


----------



## Mr316

So which match opens the PPV?


----------



## Jbardo37

I can see Kingston v Miro opening.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2




----------



## 3venflow

Sick Graps-V2 said:


>


Funny thing about that video is it from Danielson vs. KENTA at Glory by Honor, one of Tony Khan's favourite shows.

Man, I hope he's bought that theme. I never took to his classical score in WWE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/157586515755667456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/367060693990006784


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sick Graps-V2 said:


>


----------



## Mr316

I’m gonna mark like a motherfucker tonight if the lights go off and Final Countdown starts playing.


----------



## Chelsea

As one of the biggest Daniel Bryan fans on this forum, I'm really excited for this show.

Let the Dragon reemerge!


----------



## RapShepard

It'll be in the 190k buys range or 300k+ buy range.


----------



## RapShepard

Only thing I need from the PPV is the Lucha Bros win with Pentagon getting the win and the Punk match to not suck everything else don't really expect much, but who knows. Oh and a good hoss fight with Miro and Eddie.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Whoanma said:


> I just want Riho to win the BR, Andrade to have a match and Omega to OWA Christian's sorry arse into oblivion. It ain't much I'm asking for.


Hell yeah! Team Riho ftw.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

These 2 tonight would be good


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> So which match opens the PPV?


Cage match. 

I reckon PAC vs Andrade was going to though.


----------



## Garty

Emmanuelle said:


> As one of the biggest Daniel Bryan fans on this forum, I'm really excited for this show.
> 
> Let the Dragon reemerge!


PLEASE... can we finally stop calling him Daniel Bryan?!

Bryan Danielson says thank you.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Haha well done sir.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


Bryan Danielson closes the show confirmed.


----------



## Mr316

God damn. I can’t believe we’re actually getting Danielson tonight. This is gonna be incredible.


----------



## Garty

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


WOW! That is quite the shocker. There had better be an awesome angle to close the show with then because great match or not, that crowd is going to turn on it pretty quickly. Enter, Hangman Page.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


As it should imo. Look I get that Punk is more famous than Omega but I feel that the World Title should always main event.


----------



## omaroo

Weird choice tbh. 

Punk/Allin should have closed the show. 

Bryan debuting in the main event?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its fucking CM Punk’s return after 7 years!!!

and I am already HYPE for fucking Bryan Danielsonnnn!!!

thank you money mark TK - wish there was more like you


----------



## Erik.

Garty said:


> WOW! That is quite the shocker. There had better be an awesome angle to close the show with then because great match or not, that crowd is going to turn on it pretty quickly. Enter, Hangman Page.


I don't think the crowd will be too bothered - they are still witnessing Punks first match back in 7 years. 

Christian is over, Omega is respected and AEW fans in general play along. That match will be hot and will hopefully end hot with Bryan/Page/Cole. 

The most important part is where Punk is placed though. I imagine 3rd from last.


----------



## Jbardo37

For me that match been last confirms Bryan ends the show in Kennys face.


----------



## Mr316

Here’s how I would position the matches:

1st : Mox vs Kojima
2nd: Battle Royale
3rd: Kingston vs Miro
4th: Jericho vs MJF
5th: Cage Match
6th: Baker vs Statlander
7th: Punk vs Darby
8th: QT vs Paul Wright
9th: Omega vs Cage


----------



## Garty

Tell it like it is said:


> As it should imo. Look I get that Punk is more famous Omega but I feel that the World Title should always main event.


Agreed, but the moments after the Punk/Allin match will also be special. I think it would be a fitting way to say thank you to Chicago and to the fans for the amount of support for both Punk and AEW.

Like I said a few posts up, they had better have something big right after the Championship match because we all know who's winning that one already.


----------



## zkorejo

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


Yes! I'm so happy to hear that. It will most probably be the best singles match of the night.


----------



## Garty

Quick question... How many pages will this thread have once the talk has died down?


----------



## zkorejo

Mr316 said:


> Here’s how I would position the matches:
> 
> 1st : Mox vs Kojima
> 2nd: Battle Royale
> 3rd: Kingston vs Miro
> 4th: Jericho vs MJF
> 5th: Cage Match
> 6th: Baker vs Statlander
> 7th: Punk vs Darby
> 8th: QT vs Paul Wright
> 9th: Omega vs Cage


I like how you added a pee break between the two big matches 🤣. 

If Cole and Brian both are debuting. Brian can debut after the Omega/Cage match. And Cole can debut in the cage match helping Youngbucks.



Garty said:


> Quick question... How many pages will this thread have once the talk has died down?


Over 40


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So at least 2 debuts tonight and maybe Bray and Braun at Full Gear? Interesting times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Quick question... How many pages will this thread have once the talk has died down?


Mmm…. This is an 80 pager ppv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> I like how you added a pee break between the two big matches 🤣.
> 
> If Cole and Brian both are debuting. Brian can debut after the Omega/Cage match. And Cole can debut in the cage match helping Youngbucks.
> 
> 
> Over 40


pshhh - 40 is a medium Dynamite mate


----------



## rich110991

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So at least 2 debuts tonight and maybe Bray and Braun at Full Gear? Interesting times.


No Braun please.


----------



## 3venflow

Adam Cole could just as easily debut after the main event as Danielson. What if Danielson goes for MJF/The Pinnacle if they give Jericho a beating?

I don't think they will do Omega vs. Danielson straight away because they stay true to the ranking system and showed that with Christian after he confronted Kenny. Also, I'll be gutted if they abandon the Hangman to beat Kenny storyline they've had mapped out forever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Here’s how I would position the matches:
> 
> 1st : Mox vs Kojima
> 2nd: Battle Royale
> 3rd: Kingston vs Miro
> 4th: Jericho vs MJF
> 5th: Cage Match
> 6th: Baker vs Statlander
> 7th: Punk vs Darby
> 8th: QT vs Paul Wright
> 9th: Omega vs Cage


i like this - especially the break between Punk match and main event


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Over 100 if Bryan, Cole and maybe even April show up.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Garty said:


> Quick question... How many pages will this thread have once the talk has died down?


I don't know how many pages but i'm gonna go with 2150 posts.


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmm…. This is an 80 pager ppv


I just took a look at the SummerSlam PPV thread and they got up to 92 with the last post made 12 days ago. Hell, this thing will probably be 20-25 pages before the show even starts. My guess was slightly over 100.


----------



## RainmakerV2

How do you tease Bryan vs. Omega then wait however long to deliver because Bryan has to get wins to be in line on the ranking system? Also that makes no sense considering Punk will have beaten Allin who's ranked what, 2? Wouldnt he be the one in line for a shot? Unless you wanna do Omega vs. Punk vs. Bryan for the belt, which by the way, I'm fine with, but the superfans have told me the last year that Page has to be the one to beat Kenny at Full Gear or else the world will burn, so how does that work?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A PG Attitude said:


> I don't know how many pages but i'm gonna go with 2150 posts.


thats around 107 pages


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> I just took a look at the SummerSlam PPV thread and they got up to 92 with the last post made 12 days ago. Hell, this thing will probably be 20-25 pages before the show even starts. My guess was slightly over 100.


yah - i think you’re right

80 is too low

125 is my new prediction - we can allocate at least 40 for people appearing out of nowhere to say how bad the booking was of various segments


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> A list of possible surprises I've come up with, big and small.
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson (99% confirmed)
> Ruby Soho (likely to happen)
> Adam Cole (status unknown but seems to be done with WWE)
> Ric Flair (said he'll be in Chicago but was he meant to be part of Andrade's match?)
> Buddy Murphy (more likely for IMPACT apparently)
> Braun Strowman (please, no)
> A U.S. based NJPW guy of repute like Jay White or Will Ospreay stepping up to challenge Moxley after he beats Kojima.
> Hangman Page return.
> Ogogo return after the Wight/QT match.
> Shaq return after the Wight/QT match.
> Chris Jericho legitimately retires.
> Kip Sabian return in some form.
> Michael Jordan special appearance.
> Jerry Lawler special appearance (he is in Chicago to see JR).
> CM Punk heel turn outta nowhere!
> Danielson to be unveiled as the hidden leader of the Garcia/2.0 clique that suddenly appeared with very specific targets...
> Obviously would like to see Tessa Blanchard in AEW but still no sign of it happening.
> 
> Can't think of any other possibilities unless they decide to pull something out of left field like debuting a new commentator or JR retiring (hence Lawler).


CJ Perry helping Miro against Kingston. 
CJ Perry stopping Kip from costing Miro the title initiating a mixed tag between Penelope and Kip.
The IInspiration debuts.


----------



## Tell it like it is

When the show starts i'm out of here. I mean let's be real here. The live threads on these boards are toxic. Some of you are cool though.


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah - i think you’re right
> 
> 80 is too low
> 
> 125 is my new prediction - we can allocate at least 40 for people appearing out of nowhere to say how bad the booking was of various segments


However many it ends up being, to one and all, enjoy the show. I can't watch and type at the same time, so I'll be watching only.


----------



## 3venflow

I hope Rey Fenix doesn't die tonight. I have a feeling he'll do something completely insane like a Stardust press off the top of the cage.


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> I hope Rey Fenix doesn't die tonight. I have a feeling he'll do something completely insane like a Stardust press off the top of the cage.


Or something similar like the Elix Skipper TNA cage match.


----------



## Chan Hung

So...erm.....Bryan to come in at the end of Christian vs Omega, right? LOL


----------



## omaroo

I just want a top PPV and really hope AEW delivers tonight and believe they will.

Arguably AEWs biggest PPV to date and could well be the PPV of the year.


----------



## AlexPizzi

3venflow said:


> Sasha knows.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575269587664901


----------



## Garty

omaroo said:


> I just want a top PPV and really hope AEW delivers tonight and believe they will.
> 
> Arguably AEWs biggest PPV to date and could well be the PPV of the year.


C'mon man, the WWE Saudi show is only about a month away!


----------



## Chelsea

Chan Hung said:


> So...erm.....Bryan to come in at the end of Christian vs Omega, right? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

On a lighter note









Spoiler Alert! AEW All Out was pre-taped yesterday -- and we've got the results


Fans of professional wrestling are buzzing with excitement for AEW All Out, which airs ostensibly “live” tonight but was actually recorded yesterday inside a Burbank soundstage. The version of All Out that fans will see on TV will include a CGI “audience” digitally added during post-production...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

Think we'll get Adam Cole and Bryan?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wish I could watch but Im not spending $50 on a ppv.


----------



## Mr316

MyronGainsBrah said:


> Think we'll get Adam Cole and Bryan?


Highly possible.


----------



## Mr316

Oh shit.


----------



## Bobby_AEW

Honestly cannot wait. I am like a kid at Christmas


----------



## PavelGaborik

MyronGainsBrah said:


> Think we'll get Adam Cole and Bryan?


I think they'll save Cole just so his debut doesn't get overshadowed by Bryan.


----------



## 3venflow

Dan Lambert and Junior Dos Santos are with Masvidal.


----------



## Mr316

This is easily the most exciting AEW PPV since DoN 2019


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434615878360965121
Panama Sunrise...

Adam Cole.

Andrew Zarian is really reliable too.


----------



## Mr316

So we might get Adam Cole, Bryan, Masvidal tonight!? Holy shit.


----------



## Jamescaws

Prosper said:


> This PPV is gonna be insane. Especially if Bryan debuts. Can't fuckin wait.
> 
> No need for Paul Wight vs QT Marshall to be on here.


_Ruby Riott will debut tonight.

Personally, I am excited to see Paul wrestle and knock out Marshall._


----------



## PavelGaborik

With all the talk about Adam Cole and Daniel Bryan debuting, does anyone remember the poster "The Wood" from a year or so ago? He spoke his opinions as facts and seemed to believe he was above everyone on the forum. 

"AEW will never consistently crack a million views" 

"NXT will easily overtake AEW by Christmas 2020" 

"Britt Baker will go to the WWE to be with her boyfriend Adam Cole" 

"Daniel Bryan will never join a second rate organization like AEW" 

Of all the terrible posters I've seen on this forum, he's gotta be at the bottom of the list. I doubt we'll ever see him back here again, not with that username at least.


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan, you magnificent MF. You saved my love for pro wrestling.


----------



## Tell it like it is

C'mon on guys, we also don't want to jinx it. So let's all say this ppv is going to suck XD


----------



## Tell it like it is

On another note today Kenny Omega becomes the longest reigning AEW Word Champion of all time


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434632128554274817
UFC in the house.


----------



## omaroo

Big name celebs in the house. 

Big big ppv baby.


----------



## DammitChrist

I was already hyped for the ppv before reading the last 7-8 pages of this thread over the past 15 minutes; but now, some of you folks managed to make me even MORE excited for All Out tonight!

I’d like to genuinely thank you guys for making me more thrilled to see tonight’s ppv 

I actually haven’t bought All Out yet, but I WILL do so over the next half-hour!

Anyway, this part is getting overlooked, but I’m SO freaking happy for Christian Cage.

The guy was long retired around this time last year (aside from having a minor role as an obstacle for Randy Orton on Raw), and now he’s about to main event a BIG ppv in a world title match against 1 of the best wrestlers on the planet in Kenny Omega. 

I’m freaking stoked for the guy!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tell it like it is said:


> On another note today Kenny Omega becomes the longest reigning AEW Word Champion of all time


----------



## rbl85

Are you guys going to be disappointed if Bryan does not come with Final Countdown ?


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys going to be disappointed if Bryan does not come with Final Countdown ?


Not really. It's just a song.


----------



## omaroo

DammitChrist said:


> I was already hyped for the ppv before reading the last 7-8 pages of this thread over the past 15 minutes; but now, some of you folks managed to make me even MORE excited for All Out tonight!
> 
> I’d like to genuinely thank you guys for making me more thrilled to see tonight’s ppv
> 
> I actually haven’t bought All Out yet, but I WILL do so over the next half-hour!
> 
> Anyway, this part is getting overlooked, but I’m SO freaking happy for Christian Cage.
> 
> The guy was long retired around this time last year (aside from having a minor role as an obstacle for Randy Orton on Raw), and now he’s about to main event a BIG ppv in a world title match against 1 of the best wrestlers on the planet in Kenny Omega.
> 
> I’m freaking stoked for the guy!


That's what I like positivity 

Fuck the negativity from certain people who like to bitch for the sake of it.


----------



## Prosper

Bruh I'm so hyped, PPV ordered and drinks on deck, can't wait for Daniel Bryan, AEW PPV's are always so special

I really hope my girl Thunder Rosa wins the battle royal


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## yeahright2

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434604967894077440


So once again Punk doesn´t get to main event a major PPV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Bruh I'm so hyped, PPV ordered and drinks on deck, can't wait for Daniel Bryan, AEW PPV's are always so special
> 
> I really hope my girl Thunder Rosa wins the battle royal


Great signature gif.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Prosper

17 pages and the Buy In hasn't even started lol


----------



## Mr316

Party is on here! Enjoy the show everyone! It’s SHOWTIME!


----------



## Sad Panda

This PPV is bringing that nostalgic feeling I used to have as a kid man. Where my buddies and I would be hanging out watching Starcade 97 or whichever PPV was on that Sunday.

Without sounding like too much of an emotional wresting nerd….Fucking thank you AEW for giving me those nostalgic”kid-like” feelings. As you get older those feeling become a fleeting memory, so to capture even a little bit of it and share this with my kids. I’m beyond in debt to this company.

Lets Fucking Go!


----------



## A PG Attitude

90 minutes to showtime. Gonna try catch a quick power nap.


----------



## Prized Fighter

This crowd is crazy. The energy here is unlike anything I have been around


----------



## Erik.

Sad Panda said:


> This PPV is bringing that nostalgic feeling I used to have as a kid man. Where my buddies and I would be hanging out watching Starcade 97 or whichever PPV was on that Sunday.
> 
> Without sounding like too much of an emotional wresting nerd….Fucking thank you AEW for giving me those nostalgic”kid-like” feelings. As you get older those feeling become a fleeting memory, so to capture even a little bit of it and share this with my kids. I’m beyond in debt to this company.
> 
> Lets Fucking Go!


My sentiments exactly. 

Its nice to actually love wrestling again.


----------



## Prosper

Sad Panda said:


> This PPV is bringing that nostalgic feeling I used to have as a kid man. Where my buddies and I would be hanging out watching Starcade 97 or whichever PPV was on that Sunday.
> 
> Without sounding like too much of an emotional wresting nerd….Fucking thank you AEW for giving me those nostalgic”kid-like” feelings. As you get older those feeling become a fleeting memory, so to capture even a little bit of it and share this with my kids. I’m beyond in debt to this company.
> 
> Lets Fucking Go!


Incredible post man, I hope you and the kids have an awesome time tonight


----------



## Sad Panda

Prosper said:


> Incredible post man, I hope you and the kids have an awesome time tonight


Thank you brother, I hope you enjoy the show as well


----------



## Whoanma

The Cult of Positivity.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Prosper

30 minutes till the Buy-In let's go, I'll be pissed if BR Live gives me streaming issues tonight, they weren't so great for DONIII.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434603803781869568
Theres the future.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What time do we think the main event will be approximately? I wanna know when I should tune in.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Ouzen said:


>


It's about that time for a rematch of the *John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt's*


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What time do we think the main event will be approximately? I wanna know when I should tune in.


Omega vs Christian will probably be about 20 minutes from the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434644924247519234


----------



## omaroo

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What time do we think the main event will be approximately? I wanna know when I should tune in.


Just don't watch. You will hate the ppv anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What time do we think the main event will be approximately? I wanna know when I should tune in.


*I know you're not about to pay $50 to see Darby vs Punk only?*


----------



## Erik.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I know you're not about to pay $50 to see Darby vs Punk only?*


It ain't main eventing. 

So he'd be wasting his time.


----------



## 3venflow

The show will probably last 4 hours, maybe even a little more.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *I know you're not about to pay $50 to see Darby vs Punk only?*


I'm not paying at all. I'm streaming it for free. Why would I pay when I can do that?


----------



## Prosper

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm not paying at all. I'm streaming it for free. Why would I pay when I can do that?


Lol you're a clown bro


----------



## 3venflow

From Fightful:



> _The AEW roster have not been officially informed or told that Adam Cole was joining the company, or that he’d be at All Out. To the contrast, CM Punk arrived at the venue the day of his debut, was not hidden, and socialized prior to the show._


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm not paying at all. I'm streaming it for free. Why would I pay when I can do that?


Then why ask when to tune in? 

Just watch it at any point once it's happened. Or you know, just do what you do most of the time and hang around threads in the AEW section and you'll see what matches are happening.


----------



## CovidFan

Tell it like it is said:


> It's about that time for a rematch of the *John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt's*


I feel bad for people who haven't seen that match. Incredible comedy stuff from those two.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Prosper said:


> Lol you're a clown bro


What's wrong with not paying for it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Then why ask when to tune in?
> 
> Just watch it at any point once it's happened. Or you know, just do what you do most of the time and hang around threads in the AEW section and you'll see what matches are happening.


For the Punk match? Wanna watch it live and discuss it, genuinely excited to see his first match back.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm in the gym in my AEW t-shirt. Fuck it.


----------



## 3venflow

Could be full already by the time the buy-in match starts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434645240997195778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434647104631283714


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> From Fightful:


Roster didn't know that Sting was coming.

I believe Punk siad that he wanted people to know that he was coming.


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> For the Punk match? Wanna watch it live and discuss it, genuinely excited to see his first match back.


Well it's been confirmed that it isn't main eventing.

So if you're not willing to actually watch the PPV outside of that, id imagine you'd have to be weird and follow this thread for updates on when it's coming up.


----------



## Prosper

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What's wrong with not paying for it?


If you're tight on money then all good go ahead and stream, but if you can afford it and you decide not to support the company then that's wack on your part. Based on your posts it doesn't seem like you're actually a fan of AEW so I don't understand why you're even streaming (or hate-watching) in the first place.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Well it's been confirmed that it isn't main eventing.
> 
> So if you're not willing to actually watch the PPV outside of that, id imagine you'd have to he weird and follow this thread for updates on when it's coming up.


It's not main eventing? That sucks. I've got assignments to get done so probably end up doing that instead.


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not main eventing? That sucks. I've got assignments to get done so probably end up doing that instead.


Cool. 

Do that then.


----------



## Prosper

AEW trending #4 already.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Prosper said:


> If you're tight on money then all good go ahead and stream, but if you can afford it and you decide not to support the company then that's wack on your part. Based on your posts it doesn't seem like you're actually a fan of AEW so I don't understand why you're even streaming (or hate-watching) in the first place.


I don't necessarily like either WWE or AEW, I just like some of the guys that they have. Punk and Darby are pretty cool so that's why I wanted to tune in for them.


----------



## RapShepard

Lol y'all on his head like the stream police.


----------



## bdon

Erik. said:


> It ain't main eventing.
> 
> So he'd be wasting his time.


As it should. 


Prosper said:


> Lol you're a clown bro


This.


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> I was already hyped for the ppv before reading the last 7-8 pages of this thread over the past 15 minutes; but now, some of you folks managed to make me even MORE excited for All Out tonight!
> 
> I’d like to genuinely thank you guys for making me more thrilled to see tonight’s ppv
> 
> I actually haven’t bought All Out yet, but I WILL do so over the next half-hour!
> 
> Anyway, this part is getting overlooked, but I’m SO freaking happy for Christian Cage.
> 
> The guy was long retired around this time last year (aside from having a minor role as an obstacle for Randy Orton on Raw), and now he’s about to main event a BIG ppv in a world title match against 1 of the best wrestlers on the planet in Kenny Omega.
> 
> I’m freaking stoked for the guy!


Yep. Christian is still pretty damn awesome and can hold his own.


----------



## RapShepard

What's the current buy in match?


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Lol y'all on his head like the stream police.


I’m just not a fan of theft.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

What are you guys having for dinner during the PPV tonight?


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> What's the current buy in match?


Some 10 man tag involving Jurassic Express


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> I’m just not a fan of theft.


It's just funny to see folk actually being anti-pirating. Reminds me of the Christian Rock Hard episode of South Park


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is the funniest potential spoiler 🤣*


----------



## 3venflow

Best Friends & Jurassic Express vs. Hardy, Private Party & TH2. Wouldn't expect it to start until about 15-20 minutes before the PPV.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Some 10 man tag involving Jurassic Express


Thanks they should've tried to squeeze a Black squash in on the he PPV instead of the battle royale. But eh guess Dynamite needs shit


----------



## Vitamin R

PavelGaborik said:


> With all the talk about Adam Cole and Daniel Bryan debuting, does anyone remember the poster "The Wood" from a year or so ago? He spoke his opinions as facts and seemed to believe he was above everyone on the forum.
> 
> "AEW will never consistently crack a million views"
> 
> "NXT will easily overtake AEW by Christmas 2020"
> 
> "Britt Baker will go to the WWE to be with her boyfriend Adam Cole"
> 
> "Daniel Bryan will never join a second rate organization like AEW"
> 
> Of all the terrible posters I've seen on this forum, he's gotta be at the bottom of the list. I doubt we'll ever see him back here again, not with that username at least.


Also, AEW was supposed to go out business last year .:


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Thanks they should've tried to squeeze a Black squash in on the he PPV instead of the battle royale. But eh guess Dynamite needs shit


Thats what I was saying man they should have definitely done Black vs Dustin at All Out over QT/Paul Wight, I don't understand why that's even on the card, no one is paying attention to that match


----------



## Erik.

Potentially the third PPV in a row where no titles change hands. I find that interesting.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Probably going to have no luck, but does anybody recall that like realllllllly good streaming site, I feel like it wasn't even English, but it stream like every type of wrestling you could imagine, in very strong quality and it was virtually never interrupted. If anybody remembers, shoot me a PM!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Is anybody else having problems watching on Bleacher Report? As in not FUCKING loading!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RnRCLUB44

Just checking in what's the alcohol of choice for any gentleman tonight? Truly gonna be a night for the ages in pro wrestling history.


----------



## Mainboy

What times does pre show start?

FIrst AEW PPV. Canni wait!


----------



## 3venflow

One claim on Twitter is that the show will close with:

MJF vs. Chris Jericho

CM Punk vs. Darby Allin

Bathroom break Paul Wight vs. QT Marshall

Kenny Omega vs. Christian Cage

(As apathetic as I am about it, that's the right sort of placement for Wight vs. QT, to give fans time to breathe)


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Just checking in what's the alcohol of choice for any gentleman tonight? Truly gonna be a night for the ages in pro wrestling history.


White Claw.


----------



## Prosper

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is anybody else having problems watching on Bleacher Report? As in not FUCKING loading!!!!!


At first yeah, but its working for me now


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is anybody else having problems watching on Bleacher Report? As in not FUCKING loading!!!!!


I often read that Bleacher is pretty bad.


----------



## Whoanma

Well, FITE’s “Buy In” starts with the Countdown.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Bathroom break Paul Wight vs. QT Marshall


Nah bro, you had it right the first time


----------



## Prosper

CM Punk seems so genuinely happy in these interviews


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> Well, FITE’s “Buy In” starts with the Countdown.


They always put it during the Buy in


----------



## RapShepard

Turns out I'm baby sitting my 8 year old cousin he'll be excited for Abadon, Pentagon, and Fenix (kid loved Lucha Underground kids and masked characters really fucking work lol)


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> They always put it during the Buy in


I’d rather have them use just a link for both Buy In and PPV as they did before.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

3venflow said:


> Bathroom break Paul Wight vs. QT Marshall


Guaranteed hijacking for this match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

LET’S GO!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hyped for tonight boys!

Getting my pre-drink on!


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> I’d rather have them use just a link for both Buy In and PPV as they did before.


They always did this during the Buy in


----------



## Prosper

Bruh BR Live is not in 1080p thats annoying AF


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Thats what I was saying man they should have definitely done Black vs Dustin at All Out over QT/Paul Wight, I don't understand why that's even on the card, no one is paying attention to that match


Yeah but Cody got to get his homie on somehow lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Punk still not main eventing… 😎


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> They always did this during the Buy in


No, I mean there was just a link for the PPV. The Buy In was included in it.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> Bruh BR Live is not in 1080p thats annoying AF


Maybe your co ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

When does buy in start? I'm west coast Pacific time


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> No, I mean there was just a link for the PPV. The Buy In was included in it.


I think i don't understand what you mean XD


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When does buy in start? I'm west coast Pacific time


Started 8min ago


----------



## RapShepard

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Just checking in what's the alcohol of choice for any gentleman tonight? Truly gonna be a night for the ages in pro wrestling history.


I'm going 110 Proof Vodka and 7UP, fuck quality let's get lit quick


----------



## $Dolladrew$

It's on YouTube?


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> I'm going 110 Proof Vodka and 7UP, fuck quality let's get lit quick


And your cousin ?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Prosper said:


> At first yeah, but its working for me now


Did you do anything or did it just start working for you? Because it still isn't working for me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Holla Holla! 10 man tag pre-show playas!


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> Maybe your co ?


Looks like it was just a temporary 5 minute thing, looks a lot better now


----------



## FrankenTodd

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is anybody else having problems watching on Bleacher Report? As in not FUCKING loading!!!!!


BR doesn’t make it easy. They sent a lasso reset link that led to nowhere. Figured out I couldn’t watch on Apple TV. Luckily I have a Roku.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> And your cousin ?


A finely chilled Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## 3venflow

This is the live buy-in.


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> I think i don't understand what you mean XD


I mean the Buy In used to be included in the PPV link. There was only one link. Sorry for not being able to explain it better.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I'm not finding it on YouTube is it br exclusive?


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I'm going 110 Proof Vodka and 7UP, fuck quality let's get lit quick


IPA beers for me lol I've been day drinking with the homies though so I should pull back a lil 



ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you do anything or did it just start working for you? Because it still isn't working for me.


I refreshed like 6 times and it finally started


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> I mean the Buy In used to be included in the PPV link. There was only one link. Sorry for not being able to explain it better.


Never paid attention to that XD


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not finding it on YouTube is it br exclusive?


Also on fitetv


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> IPA beers for me lol I've been day drinking with the homies though so I should pull back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> I refreshed like 6 times and it finally started


Slow down then ramp up mid show, deserve to enjoy this drunk and merry.


----------



## JasmineAEW

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What time do we think the main event will be approximately? I wanna know when I should tune in.


It will come on at 1:00 p.m. on Tuesday. Enjoy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> Also on fitetv


Yeah I just found it on fite thx for the help 😉👍


----------



## izhack111

Can't wait to see the Bucks losing!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> IPA beers for me lol I've been day drinking with the homies though so I should pull back a lil
> 
> 
> 
> I refreshed like 6 times and it finally started


I'm fucking buzzing hard....

High AF as well but I got a pile of food next to me I'm good. Just stuck on the couch for the next 3-4 hrs lol......bong in reach as well as the ice chest(too lazy to walk to fridge)


----------



## Whoanma

QT Marshall vs. Paul Wight aka the cure for insomnia.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm fucking buzzing hard....
> 
> High AF as well but I got a pile of food next to me I'm good. Just stuck on the couch for the next 3-4 hrs lol......bong in reach as well as the ice chest(too lazy to walk to fridge)


Haha I wish I had some weed right now, my connects be flaking like shit


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> Potentially the third PPV in a row where no titles change hands. I find that interesting.


The Lucha Bros should win after that beatdown Wednesday. It's been two years and change, it's time..


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm fucking buzzing hard....
> 
> High AF as well but I got a pile of food next to me I'm good. Just stuck on the couch for the next 3-4 hrs lol......bong in reach as well as the ice chest(too lazy to walk to fridge)


I was going to post this : "who is the guy who's always high as fuck during the PPVs ?" XD


----------



## A PG Attitude

Hoping for a Tall Paul chant.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I want to see Paul Wight choke slam QT through the ring, then pick him up and give him his big punch. Then wake him up and then punch him again. Then have Tony Schiavone come out and pour coffee over QT’s dead face.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Gods favourite champion only lies down for his hot wife in a hotel after a hard fought victory 🤣

Miro is Goat


----------



## ripcitydisciple

FrankenTodd said:


> BR doesn’t make it easy. They sent a lasso reset link that led to nowhere. Figured out I couldn’t watch on Apple TV. Luckily I have a Roku.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just trying watch on my Chromebook. Never had a problem before.


----------



## CovidFan

PavelGaborik said:


> The Lucha Bros should win after that beatdown Wednesday. Enough is enough and it's time for a change.


Fixed.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Haha I wish I had some weed right now, my connects be flaking like shit


I had some kill stored away for this very occasion lol. Kush Mintz and Melted Strawberry flowers, Kush is 32% thc and the Strawberry is 35% I'm fucking stuck.

I'm drinking Natty ice because I'm feeling very trashy and it was leftover from sat night f ry om my neighbor, he left like 8 so I'm set(3 deep #4 in progress)


----------



## PavelGaborik

CovidFan said:


> Fixed.


That works too lol


----------



## 3venflow

I was looking at betting odds the other day and Lucha Brothers were 2/1 to win and Bucks odds-on (that means Bucks were heavy favs). I had a few £ on it, because the booking pattern all points to Lucha Bros.


Bucks beat PAC/Fenix
Bucks took Fenix's mask
Bucks beat PAC/Penta
Bucks beat Eddie/Penta
Bucks 'injured' Fenix when he was absent for a while
Bucks pinned Fenix in the last lead-in match

Now I know AEW doesn't always follow the 'script' of pro wrestling but it's about time the Lucha Bros get some revenge.


----------



## Prosper

PavelGaborik said:


> The Lucha Bros should win after that beatdown Wednesday. It's been two years and change, it's time..


Thats an unpredictable one even with the Ray Fenix pin on Dynamite, if the Lucha Bros join up with Andrade, they can lose tonight and say that PAC didn't have their back. If the Lucha Bros win and they run with the all Latino stable, it's also doubtful that they have gold and their leader Andrade doesn't. My prediction is the Bucks retain solely because of the Andrade/Death Triangle angle.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm drinking Natty ice


Gross.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> I was going to post this : "who is the guy who's always high as fuck during the PPVs ?" XD


That's definetly me😁

I have the same gameplan for watching MMA,NFL,AEW it's a finely tuned regimen specifically designed for maximum inebriation and Functionality.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I had some kill stored away for this very occasion lol. Kush Mintz and Melted Strawberry flowers, Kush is 32% thc and the Strawberry is 35% I'm fucking stuck.
> 
> I'm drinking Natty ice because I'm feeling very trashy and it was leftover from sat night f ry om my neighbor, he left like 8 so I'm set(3 deep #4 in progress)


That sounds like some straight FIRRRRREEEEE


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> Gross.


Absolutely but I don't drink for the taste my man lol.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Man am I pumped for this. Can't remember the last time I was this excited for a wrestling event - would give my life bollock to be there. Watching on FITE for the first time. Gonna be a fucking late night/morning for me


----------



## Randy Lahey

I really don't understand how anyone can hate the Young Bucks. They are basically the Hardy Boyz but with far more over the top wrestling personalities. I think they are great as heels and would be fine if they kept the belts forever.


----------



## 3venflow

Buy-in match time!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> That sounds like some straight FIRRRRREEEEE


Put it this way I just lost my lighter, stood up to look for it and it fell off my lap......


Ima slow down 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Absolutely but I don't drink for the taste my man lol.


I like good taste and a good result heh. I could never stand piss beer even in college. I dunno how people do it.


----------



## SAMCRO

You guys think Punk vs Darby main events? Imo it should, its way bigger than Omega vs Christian.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I haven't been this excited for a ppv in years, it feels good to be excited about wrestling again. I haven't logged on here in a long time.

I'm hyped for a great ppv, and hey I hope you guys have a good night.

It's the final countdown...........


----------



## A PG Attitude

BuckshotLarry said:


> Man am I pumped for this. Can't remember the last time I was this excited for a wrestling event - would give my life bollock to be there. Watching on FITE for the first time. Gonna be a fucking late night/morning for me


Same bro. I thought my days of staying up to 1am for the PPV were long gone haha.


----------



## One Shed

First flub of the night "Tony Shigani"


----------



## RaymerWins

Stoked for tonight. Surprises, great matches.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I haven't been this excited for a ppv in years, it feels good to be excited about wrestling again. I haven't logged on here in a long time.
> 
> I'm hyped for a great ppv, and hey I hope you guys have a good night.
> 
> It's the final countdown...........


AEW bringing back the lapsed fans. Welcome back.


----------



## RaymerWins

All depends on Bryan Danielson.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> I was looking at betting odds the other day and Lucha Brothers were 2/1 to win and Bucks odds-on (that means Bucks were heavy favs). I had a few £ on it, because the booking pattern all points to Lucha Bros.
> 
> 
> Bucks beat PAC/Fenix
> Bucks took Fenix's mask
> Bucks beat PAC/Penta
> Bucks beat Eddie/Penta
> Bucks 'injured' Fenix when he was absent for a while
> Bucks pinned Fenix in the last lead-in match
> 
> Now I know AEW doesn't always follow the 'script' of pro wrestling but it's about time the Lucha Bros get some revenge.


I still think they will only lose against Proud and Powerful in New York


----------



## sawduck

It's great to have a wrestling promotion that can still create so much excitement


----------



## Prosper

Randy Lahey said:


> I really don't understand how anyone can hate the Young Bucks. They are basically the Hardy Boyz but with far more over the top wrestling personalities. I think they are great as heels and would be fine if they kept the belts forever.


I don't either, the Bucks are awesome, they are up there with Roman and Omega as far as best heels in the business right now.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Put it this way I just lost my lighter, stood up to look for it and it fell off my lap......
> 
> 
> Ima slow down 🤣🤣🤣


LMAO yeah I know the feeling 



SAMCRO said:


> You guys think Punk vs Darby main events? Imo it should, its way bigger than Omega vs Christian.


According to Meltzer Omega/Christian main events, meaning that Bryan shows up at the end of the night


----------



## BuckshotLarry

A PG Attitude said:


> Same bro. I thought my days of staying up to 1am for the PPV were long gone haha.


I will be honest I don't usually buy PPVs. I will find it online the next day due to the time difference. Day off work tomorrow and it's such a good card AEW deserve to take my money haha


----------



## Randy Lahey

Matt Hardy is the only act that AEW pushes that I hate.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I hope this Best Friends vs HFO thing ends here


----------



## Chelsea

Orange Cassidy is okay


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Sick Graps-V2

A PG Attitude said:


> AEW bringing back the lapsed fans. Welcome back.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Mainboy

That Jurassic theme is outstanding.


----------



## One Shed

This may give the Casino Battle Royale from the first Double or Nothing a run for its money as worst AEW match.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Malakai Black doesn't have a match tonight?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> That sounds like some straight FIRRRRREEEEE





















Top mintz

Bottom strawberry


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> So Malakai Black doesn't have a match tonight?


Disappointing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This shouldn't go longer than 10-12 minutes(max), but it will.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Crowd is super hot even for this


----------



## 3venflow

Evans is looking quite hefty. Explains the tee.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Almost 3 years to the day since All in in 2018. Thank you Meltzer for the tweet that started it all.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> View attachment 107664
> 
> 
> View attachment 107665



Damn my guy, that shit looks like it'll put me on my ass REAL quick, wish I was smoking a blunt with ya


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> I like good taste and a good result heh. I could never stand piss beer even in college. I dunno how people do it.


I'm not a daily drinker or really that often at all, it was what's in the fridge.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

New Member...All out made me finally sign up. Let's go


----------



## PavelGaborik

Prosper said:


> Thats an unpredictable one even with the Ray Fenix pin on Dynamite, if the Lucha Bros join up with Andrade, they can lose tonight and say that PAC didn't have their back. If the Lucha Bros win and they run with the all Latino stable, it's also doubtful that they have gold and their leader Andrade doesn't. My prediction is the Bucks retain solely because of the Andrade/Death Triangle angle.


You could also have the Lucha Bros win, and have Andrade come out to "celebrate" while Pac is MIA during the Lucha Bros biggest moment in AEW to date. 

I lean towards the Bucks retaining, but I wouldn't like it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> Gross.


What do you drink?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Im a bong guy haha cmon by and burn a bowl anytime. 
o


Prosper said:


> Damn my guy, that shit looks like it'll put me on my ass REAL quick, wish I was smoking a blunt with ya


----------



## PavelGaborik

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> New Member...All out made me finally sign up. Let's go


Welcome to what will inevitably be a shitshow

(The thread, not the card, at least I hope lol)


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chaotic as expected this match


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

cassidy on the pre show where he belongs


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This opening match on the pre show is a damn mess. Everyone is missing their spots. It’s very sloppy


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> What do you drink?


Depends. For beer, I like local IPAs, I also like dark German beer. For wine, generally Cabernets. For mixed drinks, Bourbon and vodka.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yuta keeps going to his spot early and Hardy missed his too. It’s taking me out of it


----------



## 3venflow

Jungle Boy 😍


----------



## Whoanma

FU, Stunt.


----------



## Boldgerg

Did the Andrade match get completely removed? I know PAC got pulled, but I thought he still had a match?

Not that I give a shit - he's awful - but I was interested in who the new opponent might be.


----------



## Whoanma

Reprise.


----------



## Prince Devitt

I feel like I'm the only one but I like Chuck Taylor


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> Depends. For beer, I like local IPAs, I also like dark German beer. For wine, generally Cabernets. For mixed drinks, Bourbon and vodka.


I love local beers as well, but they just aren't going to get it done for a 4-5 hour PPV. 

I'll usually start off with a couple of IPA's and/or Czech Pilsners but then I have to make my way towards a case of some light beer if it's gonna be a late night.


----------



## 3venflow

The Butcher!


----------



## Trophies

The Butcher is back!

Kinda wish he came back a face tho


----------



## One Shed

Prince Devitt said:


> I feel like I'm the only one but I like Chuck Taylor


You are definitely the only one heh. I doubt he even likes himself.


----------



## Whoanma

The Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Fun match to get the crowd going


----------



## Prince Devitt

Two Sheds said:


> You are definitely the only one heh. I doubt he even likes himself.


Lol


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Smart move by Tony to get this match out of the way now


----------



## ProjectGargano

So is this rivalry not over yet? 😑

Good to see the butcher back btw


----------



## Prosper

Butcher is back!! First surprise of the night. He's definitely leaned up.


----------



## kyledriver

Gonna skip this pointless jobber clusterfuck 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

So many un-necessary people in that ring. Wow.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> I love local beers as well, but they just aren't going to get it done for a 4-5 hour PPV.
> 
> I'll usually start off with a couple of IPA's and/or Czech Pilsners but then I have to make my way towards a case of some light beer if it's gonna be a late night.


Yeah, I hear you. I just find it strange when people start with the Nasty Lights of the world. Sure, at some point a few in you will be wasting quality stuff but you need to start off with something decent.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cameraman please with the bs wwe cuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Chan Hung said:


> So many un-necessary people in that ring. Wow.


Gotta give everyone on the bloated roster TV time lmao


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Please stop with the hair cutting stuff


----------



## PavelGaborik

Prince Devitt said:


> I feel like I'm the only one but I like Chuck Taylor


You probably are.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Boldgerg said:


> Did the Andrade match get completely removed? I know PAC got pulled, but I thought he still had a match?
> 
> Not that I give a shit - he's awful - but I was interested in who the new opponent might be.


Moved to Friday's Rampage.


----------



## Adapting

Fifth Horseman said:


> Please stop with the hair cutting stuff


Better than an eye for an eye. 😂


----------



## Prosper

Im actually pretty excited for the casino battle royale, glad they moved it to the main card


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Prince Devitt said:


> I feel like I'm the only one but I like Chuck Taylor


I'm in the Chuck club too haha


----------



## One Shed

At least OC went from the title match at the last PPV to the pre-show on this one. The correct direction.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Im actually pretty excited for the casino battle royale, glad they moved it to the main card


It shouldn’t have been at the expense of PAC vs. Andrade. Btw, F PAC again for not going.


----------



## Trophies

This guy again


----------



## ProjectGargano

Dan Lambert let's go


----------



## izhack111

Ohh yes!


----------



## H4L

Well I haven’t bought a PPV since the old WCW days but I couldn’t resist and clicked the ol’ buy button for All Out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Well... I had to resort watching on my phone. WTF


----------



## Prosper

The Men of the Year works now that they have Dan Lambert with them


----------



## TJQ

Prince Devitt said:


> I feel like I'm the only one but I like Chuck Taylor


based.


----------



## Chelsea

Dan Lambert is great


----------



## shandcraig

sky is a jobber for life. They hired that bum for 5 more years ? WOw


----------



## Chris22

The multi submission spot in that tag match was pretty cool, haven't really seen that before.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Love seeing UFC boiz


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lambert is definitely going to be in an angle


----------



## One Shed

Oh no, Scorpio signed a new five year deal? That is a real heel move.


----------



## [email protected]

Dan Lambert js great, but why are they trying to make ATT a thing in pro wrestling? Seems like something awful in the making


----------



## Jnewt

I'm not gonna go to the bathroom tonight until I hear Final Countdown play. Even if it means I piss myself.

Edit: Right after I do a quick run to the bathroom lol


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Loving this Dan Lambert and UFC angle. Gives us something different and Lambert really knows how to heel it up


----------



## Whoanma

Jnewt said:


> I'm not gonna go to the bathroom tonight until I hear Final Countdown play. Even if it means I piss myself.


Maybe it’ll be Ride of the Valkyries instead.


----------



## sawduck

I am going to predict that Dan Lambert's crew attack Inner circle soon and start a rivalry


----------



## A PG Attitude

[email protected] said:


> Dan Lambert js great, but why are they trying to make ATT a thing in pro wrestling? Seems like something awful in the making


Its a way to get more eyes on the product.


----------



## Prosper

Whoanma said:


> It shouldn’t have been at the expense of PAC vs. Andrade. Btw, F PAC again for not going.


Yeah Im still really blown about that, the show is gonna be great regardless but if PAC/Andrade was still booked then it would be even better, sucks but Rampage is getting a huge match


----------



## Chan Hung

Well, sorry AEW but today i'm not buying the ppv. Ive bought many before but you didnt deliver too many good matchups today. I would say at best the cards are okay but nothing to go crazy about so i'll just be seeing it a different way and checking comments here lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jnewt said:


> I'm not gonna go to the bathroom tonight until I hear Final Countdown play. Even if it means I piss myself.
> 
> Edit: Right after I do a quick run to the bathroom lol


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page is gold, hope this angle does something for him.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Well, sorry AEW but today i'm not buying the ppv. Ive bought many before but you didnt deliver too many good matchups today. I would say at best the cards are okay but nothing to go crazy about so i'll just be seeing it a different way and checking comments here lol


Tonight’s card is great, save for the cure for insomnia.


----------



## kyledriver

Scorpio sounds like he's about to break out into song whenever he speaks

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Alright guys, I'm logging off so I can pay full attention to the show, I hope everyone enjoys the experience its gonna be a great night. Looking forward to writing up a review after.


----------



## kyledriver

Prosper said:


> Alright guys, I'm logging off so I can pay full attention to the show, I hope everyone enjoys the experience its gonna be a great night. Looking forward to writing up a review after.


Enjoy the show!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

I even baked a whole pie. It’s on tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Let's go folksss


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

I'm about to make 99 cent catering hot dogs :-D


----------



## PavelGaborik

Let's get it


----------



## AnonymousOne




----------



## Jnewt

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


That's high praise placing me in the same post as George Washington!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Starting strong. Miro/Kingston. Hope they deliver.


----------



## Trophies

Got my Bud Light and Donut Holes...let's go lol


----------



## BuckshotLarry

This crowd is hot as fuck


----------



## Chelsea

#RedeemDeezNuts


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> I'm about to make 99 cent catering hot dogs :-D


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434668241046183938


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bulgaria but now residing Nashville TN?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Eddie is pretty over, they need to keep pushing him. He either needs to be the voice of a proper stable and stop fucking around with these stupid pairs they put him in or push him as singles for the TNT belt more often.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Only way Miro loses this is if TK wants Miro in the championship title picture


----------



## shandcraig

still hate that they are making the tnt belt wwe style gimmicky. ugly ass miro custom belt.


----------



## Chelsea

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434668241046183938


@The Legit DMD  this


----------



## Mainboy

Regretting to pay £15 to watch this on fite tv.


----------



## Jnewt

If Vince would have given 'Rusev Day' Rusev this kind of boss music and even a half assed push, He would be buying out storage units right now to hold all the money.


----------



## Whoanma

Mainboy said:


> Regretting to pay £15 to watch this on fite tv.


Why? It has only started.


----------



## Mainboy

Whoanma said:


> Why? It has only started.


A lot of people are having issues with it tonight. Just look at the reaction on Twitter lol.

Working now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is off to a fantastic start.


----------



## shandcraig

Jnewt said:


> If Vince would have given 'Rusev Day' Rusev this kind of boss music and even a half assed push, He would be buying out storage units right now to hold all the money.


Why? He's not really over. Sure people like him and he has value but he isn't nearly as over as many guys on the roster.

This match is a perfect example of that. Eddie is way more over than him


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Miro is a beast ..love it


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro is the perfect looking monster you don’t want him to lose. He needs a Goldberg type streak


----------



## Whoanma

Jnewt said:


> If Vince would have given 'Rusev Day' Rusev this kind of boss music and even a half assed push, He would be buying out storage units right now to hold all the money.


Instead…


----------



## Jnewt

shandcraig said:


> Why? He's not really over. Sure people like him and he has value but he isn't nearly as over as many guys on the roster


When he was Rusev Day he was over as fuck. multiple years of shit and people still like him. I'm saying Imagine if they would have run with him when he was red hot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Miro is kinda freaky athletic


----------



## Chris22

Miro feels like a whole different person now than when he was in WWE. I live!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Whoanma said:


> Instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107672



Vince couldn't stand him having a hot blond wife


----------



## Jnewt

Whoanma said:


> Instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107672


Don't remind me lol. The feud with Lashley set every single person involved backwards. Just eliminating that from the timeline would have helped all parties.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Miro is kinda freaky athletic


Absolute freak. His physique with the explosive jumping, at his older age, is insane


----------



## Botchy SinCara

So why the hate on Eddie I've been reading for weeks..he's pretty good in the ring ..i like his style and he sells


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lost my phone just found it..

Match is pretty good nice stiff chops


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Perfect! LOL


----------



## One Shed

Emmanuelle said:


> @The Legit DMD  this


We need the Queen of Piss back asap.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This is one of the best hoss matches I’ve ever seen


----------



## Chris22

Botchy SinCara said:


> Vince couldn't stand him having a hot blond wife


The blacked.com memes were the best thing to come from that storyline lol!


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a good match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

[Q


Whoanma said:


> Instead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107672


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match!


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone kinda want to see Lana's fine ass? LOL


----------



## A PG Attitude

Mainboy said:


> Regretting to pay £15 to watch this on fite tv.


Bore off.


----------



## One Shed

Glad we finally got a badass Miro back vs a gamer geek.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Randy Lahey said:


> Absolute freak. His physique with the explosive jumping, at his older age, is insane


I can't do it and I'm much younger and much much smaller. He definitely works extremely hard to stay in great athletic shape.


----------



## Medic

Anybody having problems with fite tv?

Every 3-4 minutes have it saying it has terminated my stream because of illegal distribution


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Christ ..his chest ...and people said those chops were weak


----------



## 3venflow

So many callbacks to classic Japanese heavyweight classics by Eddie in this match. Love it.


----------



## Whoanma

Medic said:


> Anybody having problems with fite tv?
> 
> Every 3-4 minutes have it saying it has terminated my stream because of illegal distribution


Nope, but sometimes the image freezes for like seconds.


----------



## shandcraig

Botchy SinCara said:


> So why the hate on Eddie I've been reading for weeks..he's pretty good in the ring ..i like his style and he sells



its juts small pecent nip picking what he says. hes pretty over though


----------



## Chris22

Miro's chest though!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Those chops bruised up Miro


----------



## izhack111

Great match!


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone else watching this on FIte TV? Constantly buffering and numerous other issues.


----------



## Whoanma

Good opener.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol massive heat on Remsburg


----------



## 3venflow

AEW is turning the refs heel.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Damn good match ..both guys looked great


----------



## kyledriver

Aew refs have xpac heat 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## H4L

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else watching this on FIte TV? Constantly buffering and numerous other issues.


Yep. No problems here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lol the ref is heel. Slow on the count and protected Miro.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. One of the best I've seen this year. Amazing. Miro/Kingston have some serious chemistry.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Excellent opener.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Great opening match. Great heat for Miro and they protected Eddie.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Creative finish, rate that. Good start to the event.


----------



## Trophies

Miro and Kingston showing out...great match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Excellent opener.


----------



## Jnewt

Crowd is red hot. A distracted ref spot and they are fired up about it. Who says kayfabe is dead lol


----------



## One Shed

Glad to see Miro crushing and being a good heel.


----------



## Whoanma

AEW refs are useless.


----------



## Medic

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else watching this on FIte TV? Constantly buffering and numerous other issues.


Yeah its a shamble I'm having the stream stop every 3 minutes saying illegal distribution of the stream detected. Read up on twitter that's its happening to a few people.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't like that they cut away from the wrestler celebration so quick.


----------



## RapShepard

I guess credit for a ref trying lol


----------



## Luigo

Brilliant match to start the show


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good match. Good booking. Miro should never lose till he gets a massive 77-0 type streak


----------



## Chris22

Eddie Kingston is winning me over more and more. He'll never be a favorite of mine but I'm starting to appreciate him.


----------



## kyledriver

Miros music sounds like some clint Eastwood western shit and I love it

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> AEW refs are useless.


They really are the worst refs of all time.


----------



## Soul_Body

Damn good match.


----------



## Ameer Patel

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol massive heat on Remsburg


Great match - really good finish

The right man won with a screwy finish but it was a screwy done right 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Two big slugfests to start.


----------



## Thomazbr

Building up for a rematch in the New York show it's my guess
Great match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Medic said:


> Yeah its a shamble I'm having the stream stop every 3 minutes saying illegal distribution of the stream detected. Read up on twitter that's its happening to a few people.


I had that pop up early. I refreshed and haven't had it happen again.

I've had no issues with buffering myself.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kojima


----------



## ProjectGargano

Miro injured?


----------



## Londonlaw

Liked that match, but well intentioned or not, they kinda put heat on the referee, rather than Miro.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thinking of his night with his double jointed wife later


----------



## RapShepard

USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It should've been Tanahashi but Kojima is pretty cool


----------



## Chelsea

I enjoyed the opener. Miro's current character is badass.

Mox is next!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chicago is ultra smark crowd even the new Japan dude is over


----------



## Whoanma

ProjectGargano said:


> Miro injured?


Hopefully not.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox in a GCW hoodie, hahaha.


----------



## FrankenTodd

kyledriver said:


> Miros music sounds like some clint Eastwood western shit and I love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Still with this song? LOL


----------



## elo

Great match but the referee nonsense is just lazy, there's other ways to protect Kingston if that's what they were going for.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck this shitty fucking song for Moxley. Bring back his proper theme.


----------



## Mainboy

Medic said:


> Yeah its a shamble I'm having the stream stop every 3 minutes saying illegal distribution of the stream detected. Read up on twitter that's its happening to a few people.


Will just ask for a refund if this keeps happening.


----------



## RapShepard

I do not like these licensed themes [emoji31] where's the rap lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Why's Moxley dressed like he just left the gym?


----------



## Chan Hung

holy shit did Moxley just drink some random guys drink? LOL


----------



## Chris22

GCW hoodie...


----------



## Thomazbr

Also so much for the whole "eddie turned heel" nonsense


----------



## One Shed

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Thinking of his night with his double jointed wife later


We all know Lana's favorite district in the meat packing district.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't believe THAT'S what it took for the fans to turn on the referees.*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434668241046183938


@Prosper *Bow down to your goddess!*


----------



## ProjectGargano

GCW shirt


----------



## FrankenTodd

Not a Mox fan and not a fan of this song but some how the two together grew on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Mox makes their hearts sing, lol. 🤣


----------



## Serpico Jones

This should be on HBO max. Pisses me off.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Mox in a GCW hoodie, hahaha.


They are def going to make that hardcore title an active defense on Dynamite I think


----------



## RapShepard

FrankenTodd said:


> Not a Mox fan and not a fan of this song but some how the two together grew on me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Large crowds are infectious [emoji2379], still wish it was rap lol


----------



## One Shed

Mox promoting Garbage Can Wrestling.


----------



## Punk_316

Mox probably watched the movie 'Major League' one weekend, and said "fuck it."


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

A PG Attitude said:


> AEW bringing back the *lapsed fan*s. Welcome back.


Lapsed from WWE, not from wrestling. New Japan and AEW have kept me sane. Its great to see a new wrestling company on the rise.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

This Jobber from Japan. Mox deserves better lol


----------



## RapShepard

Hate I've been sick both times they've been to Ohio


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox has already leaned out quite a bit. Looking in much better shape then he was when he initially returned


----------



## 3venflow

We'll see the smark level of Chicago when he does the Ichauzo Bakayaro corner elbow.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Mox must have done hydroxy cut bc he looks like he lost 15 pounds of fat in the last 3 weeks


----------



## A PG Attitude

Cant believe people were calling Mox fat couple of weeks ago. Dude looks jacked.


----------



## Chan Hung

I heard Kojima or whatever his name is promo on Mox, not gonna lie it was hiliarious hearing him try to cut down Mox in english


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Randy Lahey said:


> Mox must have done hydroxy cut bc he looks like he lost 15 pounds of fat in the last 3 weeks


It's called bulking and leaning


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Kojima's really into bread.


----------



## Araragi

A PG Attitude said:


> Cant believe people were calling Mox fat couple of weeks ago. Dude looks jacked.


One unflattering camera angle and you're suddenly Bastion Booger.


----------



## 3venflow

Man the so-called smarks didn't even react to it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Audrey gives me a chubby


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Man the so-called smarks didn't even react to it.


Cause this is AmeriCuh bruh!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

I just can't bring myself to give any sort of shit about a match featuring some 50 year old Japanese geezer who I've borderline never heard of.


----------



## Geeee

I bet Kojima was a beast in his prime


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Mox better get a better story after this


----------



## Randy Lahey

If AEW didn’t already have a lot of quality heals, Moxley would make a great heel tweener. He does lot of heel tactics


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Audrey gives me a chubby


Eww you run into 100s of Aubrey's a day


----------



## A PG Attitude

Great sell there by Mox on that DDT.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> I just can't bring myself to give any sort of shit about a match featuring some 50 year old Japanese geezer who I've borderline never heard of.


Same. This should not be on a ppv.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match is not awful but doesnt mean it should be on ppv


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kojima was a beast back in the day. Kinda past his prime though.


----------



## Geeee

Boldgerg said:


> I just can't bring myself to give any sort of shit about a match featuring some 50 year old Japanese geezer who I've borderline never heard of.


I wonder if this is what it's like for Japanese fans when Jericho goes over there


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Let's go Mox.


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> Same. This should not be on a ppv.


Yep, but I guess it's a way to get Moxley on the card. It also promotes The Forbidden Door.


----------



## Jnewt

Two Sheds said:


> They really are the worst refs of all time.


If my Grandmother was still alive she would explain to you how the refs who officiated Ric Flairs matches were the worst of all time. You couldn't get through a Ric Flair match in my household without hearing her yell "That Worthless Son Uv A Bitch!" at least 6 times.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> I bet Kojima was a beast in his prime


Yes and half of one of the best Japanese tag teams with Hiroyoshi Tenzan. Kojima was also in the Japanese branch of the nWo as a young guy in the 90s.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox should go heel already. AEW lacks heels


----------



## Wolf Mark

I must say I love Mox but I prefered his Shield look/shape


----------



## kyledriver

Perfect brainbuster damn

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonAmbrose

Mox-kojima one of the weakest matches on the card and people are invested, this is aew


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Match is not awful but doesnt mean it should be on ppv


This is when they rely to heavy on thinking everybody watches everything


----------



## rich110991

Watched half an hour with my cousin and he fell asleep so I’m on my way home to join the party on here 😬 Miro/Kingston was awesome!


----------



## One Shed

Jnewt said:


> If my Grandmother was still alive she would explain to you how the refs who officiated Ric Flairs matches were the worst of all time. You couldn't get through a Ric Flair match in my household without hearing her yell "That Worthless Son Uv A Bitch!" at least 6 times.


I miss the days when grandmothers really bought into wrestling and wanted the heels to die haha.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Let's go Mox.


----------



## Boldgerg

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this is what it's like for Japanese fans when Jericho goes over there


I doubt it. Jericho is one of the genuine biggest names in pro wrestling history. Japanese wrestling/wrestlers isn't/aren't big outside of Japan, that's a fact.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kojima also held the world title in New Japan twice one point. He was a main eventer way back in the day. He's more enhancement talent these days.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm surprised how over Kojima is in chicago

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnewt

Two Sheds said:


> I miss the days when grandmothers really bought into wrestling and wanted the heels to die haha.


My cousin brought a "My Grandma loves Ric Flair" sign to a show.

She didn't talk to him for like a week and a half lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> This is when they rely to heavy on thinking everybody watches everything


this type of match would be okay maybe on dynamite. i just dont like how aew hypes something for a week to throw it in a ppv. kind of lazy and unnecessary booking.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Zzzzzzzz this shit sucks....End it already


----------



## Chris22

Kenny Omega has just passed Jon Moxley and is now the longest reigning AEW Champion so far.


----------



## Boldgerg

Thank fuck that's over. Get Mox a proper feud.


----------



## Geeee

Lol at the guy with the cardboard tube air guitar


----------



## 3venflow

Two good matches to start. Hope the fans can keep this energy up all night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Definitely a step down from the opener, but I love the first couple matches felt different from the usual AEW style.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The old man has still got it. This isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.*


----------



## 3venflow

HOLY FUCK SUZUKI


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Oh shit!


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> this type of match would be okay maybe on dynamite. i just dont like how aew hypes something for a week to throw it in a ppv. kind of lazy and unnecessary booking.


I think that's the issue of only having 4 PPVs a year. You can't build every feud for 16 weeks they haven't found that perfect balance of when to start feuds and build towards PPV. Especially since they do a lot of special tv episodes that end mini feuds.


----------



## FrankenTodd

FUCK YEA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh ffs, not another Japanese dude I've never heard of.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erm another unknown Japanese? Come on....


----------



## Chan Hung

For fucks sake this is cringe as fuck.


----------



## elo

A very good match but didn't really fit on the card so good to get it out of the way early.


----------



## kyledriver

From one unknown to another 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oh shiiiit


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Badass detected


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Erm another unknown Japanese? Come on....


Literally never heard his name in my entire life.


----------



## Geeee

Minoru Suzuki has one if the sickest theme songs


----------



## Chan Hung

More unknowns to waste ppv time. Damn.


----------



## Trophies

I'm just waiting for Okada lol


----------



## JonAmbrose

This is damn awesome


----------



## ProjectGargano

Suzukiiiii


----------



## RapShepard

Bull shit they had Minoru Suzuki and we got whatever asshole that was


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Match is not awful but doesnt mean it should be on ppv


*Honestly, I'm happy anytime Moxley doesn't have a garbage wrestling match, so this is PPV worthy to me 🤣*


----------



## RnRCLUB44

Holy fucking shit Suzuki vs Mox if they allow each other to unleash it we might get a 5 star Mox match


----------



## Chris22

Japanese invasion in full swing!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Beat his ass down NOW Suzuki!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw

Absolute legend! And one of the scariest men in wrestling.


----------



## izhack111

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Goosebumps


----------



## A PG Attitude

People on this forum calling him an unknown yet the arena is singing his theme song hahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung

Another old japanese guy who only a few thousand know.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Trophies said:


> I'm just waiting for Okada lol


Tanahashi is the end game.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Who is this grandpa????


----------



## One Shed

Does Mox have some obsession with old Japanese guys? He is like a reverse Kenny Omega.


----------



## RapShepard

The only NJPW talent worth a damn to me


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess this is the shit we get for no Andrade vs Pac. Thanks Tony


----------



## 3venflow

A PG Attitude said:


> People on this forum calling him an unknown yet the arena is singing his theme song hahahaha


Exactly, haha.


----------



## Boldgerg

A PG Attitude said:


> People on this forum calling him an unknown yet the arena is singing his theme song hahahaha


I mean, he literally is unknown unless you go out of your way to watch Japanese wrestling, which a huge amount of people outside of Japan don't.


----------



## ShadowCounter

So many ignorant people in this thread who claim to be wrestling fans. Some of you have no clue. Stick with sports entertainment guys.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine this japanese of a joke in a WWE arena, pure crickets lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just want Okada. Is that too much to ask?*


----------



## RapShepard

izhack111 said:


> Who the fuck is that?


Japanese Ken Shamrock if Ken Shamrock mattered


----------



## Adapting

That dude needs a better barber.


----------



## Chan Hung

Welp, that was awful. Time for Dr Baker!


----------



## Luigo

That’s one scary motha fuka


----------



## Geeee

Moxley's forearm pretty gross


----------



## One Shed

Adapting said:


> That dude needs a better barber.


He and Chuck Taylor cut each other's hair.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Why is Moxley only fighting elderly Japanese men?


----------



## Boldgerg

ShadowCounter said:


> So many ignorant people in this thread who claim to be wrestling fans. Some of you have no clue. Stick with sports entertainment guys.


Oh shut up. You don't have to be into Japanese wrestling to be a "true" fan of pro wrestling. It's a niche thing to westerners.

It's like saying you can't be a football fan unless you follow football in Timbuktu.


----------



## TommyFlint

Thoughts so far. Surprisingly Moxley is having an actual Match lol. Probably because the Japanese guy told we're gonna be in the ring and I'm gonna get a real match out you. So thumbs up so far on the current match.

Pre-show tag match was AWFUL. Let's all pretend to grab holds on each other at the same time then the dinosaur can run into us and break it up while we all just stand here not moving. So stupid, such a joke. Might as well just scream the whole thing is fake. Then it gets worse as they play chicken in the ring smh... why don't people boo these idiots for insulting the business??? Then let's let the midget that idt was in the match jump on someone in the match in front of the referee?? No dq?! Wth is going on?? More stupid orange Cassidy crap. Just a big dump in the ring, that's all that was. Makes me sick.

Miro vs Eddie: I was excited for this. Match started out really good then it fell apart after Miro just stood there gloating and they Cleary messed up or forgot what they were doing in the corner spot afterwards. Miro no sells a chop then suddenly bends over to grasp his neck? Lol. Then both continued to no sell then suddenly sell then no sell strikes... I know Eddie is trying to look tough but when a guy close to 300 lbs kicks you in the head and he just stands there??? Come on.. 2nd half of the match just went downhill. 

What does it say when a garage wrestler like Moxley is the best match on the show so far? Lol

Thank God here comes Britt Baker! Please don't disappoint me.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd loves them some Suzuki


----------



## Randy Lahey

Clearly they are thinking of Mox as a heel given they just laid him out like that


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Let's all not get butt hurt at once because not everyone knows this guy


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

KAZE NI NAREEE!


----------



## Chris22

A PG Attitude said:


> People on this forum calling him an unknown yet the arena is singing his theme song hahahaha


I don't watch NJPW that much but I definitely know who he is.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That was so awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Did his entrance bust his neck open? Why the fuck is already bleeding?!*


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *Did his entrance bust his neck open? Why the fuck is already bleeding?!*


Mox elbow


----------



## One Shed

Taz saying "Tooth and Nail" brings back horrible memories.


----------



## RapShepard

ShadowCounter said:


> So many ignorant people in this thread who claim to be wrestling fans. Some of you have no clue. Stick with sports entertainment guys.


Japanese and Mexican wrestling doesn't have the global reach US wrestling does. Some of y'all need to just accept that.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Did they seriously just let an old man embarrass Moxley ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Does Mox have some obsession with old Japanese guys? He is like a reverse Kenny Omega.


----------



## Adapting

The Legit DMD said:


> *Did his entrance bust his neck open? Why the fuck is already bleeding?!*


That was Mox's blood from his arm.


----------



## holy

Boldgerg said:


> Literally never heard his name in my entire life.


When I hear "Sazuki" I just think of that dude who was in WWE around '04 🤣 Kenzo Sazuki I think? 

Teamed with Rene Dupree(?) Against Mysterio and RVD at Armageddon '04


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> The only NJPW talent worth a damn to me


Shingo, Ospreay, Cobb, Okada?


----------



## A PG Attitude

Boldgerg said:


> I mean, he literally is unknown unless you go out of your way to watch Japanese wrestling, which a huge amount of people outside of Japan don't.


Look, even if you don't know who he is. If you watch that segment and see the crowd popping like that, then it should make you curious to find out more about him, if the crowds into it, that gets the people at home invested. Stop expecting to have wrestling history spoonfed to you.


----------



## Trophies

If an alien had ass lol


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Japanese and Mexican wrestling doesn't have the global reach US wrestling does. Some of y'all need to just accept that.


This.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PPV is off to a great start. Epic opener and really good Mox match. Aftermath to that was cool as well.

Now Baker title match will hopefully be fun.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RapShepard said:


> Japanese and Mexican wrestling doesn't have the global reach US wrestling does. Some of y'all need to just accept that.


Google dude. There is a difference between not knowing YET and asuming someone is "another Japanese jobber".


----------



## AnonymousOne

Boldgerg said:


> I mean, he literally is unknown unless you go out of your way to watch Japanese wrestling, which a huge amount of people outside of Japan don't.


I don't even know who he is


----------



## Randy Lahey

Statlander should win this with outside interference from Thunder Rosa, setting up Rosa-Brit, and then Statlander vs who ever wins the women battle royal


----------



## Geeee

So is the Battle Royale after the championship match? Or did I miss it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Statlander gives me a stiffy


----------



## Adapting

KS has a killer body ngl. I'd eat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lots of fucking eye candy in that ring!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter ...christ I love that booty


----------



## Nothing Finer

ShadowCounter said:


> So many ignorant people in this thread who claim to be wrestling fans. Some of you have no clue. Stick with sports entertainment guys.


You're right man. Everyone should learn Japanese so they have a good grasp of NJPW, or at the very least memorize Wikipedia articles on Japanese legendary wrestlers. How can you call yourself a wrestling fan if you don't do that?


----------



## AnonymousOne

Britt's theme is so good


----------



## rich110991

let’s go Britt


----------



## Chan Hung

Statlander and Hayder have a good ass


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Shingo, Ospreay, Cobb, Okada?


Nope everytime I've done my ceremonial Wrestling Kingdom watch the only thing I got into into was Suzuki. They aren't bad don't get me wrong. But he made me look him up without having context of his character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> PPV is off to a great start. Epic opener and really good Mox match. Aftermath to that was cool as well.
> 
> Now Baker title match will hopefully be fun.


*The feud has sucked ass but I expect the match to be good, and probably Britt's best since Thunder Rosa.*


----------



## Adapting

Adapting said:


> KS has a killer body ngl. I'd eat.


Then I'd go to the dentist to get a full clean from Baker.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I just want Okada. Is that too much to ask?*


Not at all


----------



## elo

World title match BEFORE the battle royale so I guess that confirms Ruby?


----------



## JonAmbrose

Two Sheds said:


> Does Mox have some obsession with old Japanese guys? He is like a reverse Kenny Omega.


Mox got hooked into wrestling watching old VHS tapes of japanese wrestling when he was a kid


----------



## Boldgerg

A PG Attitude said:


> Look, even if you don't know who he is. If you watch that segment and see the crowd popping like that, then it should make you curious to find out more about him, if the crowds into it, that gets the people at home invested. Stop expecting to have wrestling history spoonfed to you.


I don't need wrestling history spoon fed to me. I also don't have to give a crap about old Japanese men who have little to no appeal to the wider western audience because a hell of a lot of us don't watch NJPW.

Maybe he's great and will have a good match with Mox, but going on that match just now, I still won't give a fuck because he's an absolute nobody to me. Mox may as well be facing an unknown jobber.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> I don't need wrestling history spoon fed to me. I also don't have to give a crap about old Japanese men who have little to no appeal to the wider western audience because a hell of a lot of us don't watch NJPW.
> 
> Maybe he's great and will have a good match with Mox, but going on that match just now, I still won't give a fuck because he's an absolute nobody to me. Mox may as well be facing an unknown jobber.


Let me guess, you wanted brock lesnar


----------



## Geeee

This feels like the first serious women's match in months


----------



## One Shed

Weird that the women's title match is on before the battle royal. That makes me think it might actually be Tessa.


----------



## Chris22

Boop!


----------



## Chan Hung

Statlander needs more mic time. In fact most of the girls do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

😍


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> I don't need wrestling history spoon fed to me. I also don't have to give a crap about old Japanese men who have little to no appeal to the wider western audience because a hell of a lot of us don't watch NJPW.
> 
> Maybe he's great and will have a good match with Mox, but going on that match just now, I still won't give a fuck because he's an absolute nobody to me. Mox may as well be facing an unknown jobber.


The whole arena was chanting his intro, so maybe you are just a bit ignorant, dont worry we all are.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I haven't watched a segment with this idiot in it for many months, have they managed to work out what her gimmick is yet? Is she an alien humanoid from the Andromeda galaxy or is she is a cosplayer? Does she have any super-human abilities or is it just hair dye and face paint?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Nope everytime I've done my ceremonial Wrestling Kingdom watch the only thing I got into into was Suzuki. They aren't bad don't get me wrong. But he made me look him up without having context of his character.


Fair enough, I just think there's a case to he made Shingo and Ospreay in particular are the best in-ring workers in the world in 2021.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Statlander gives me a stiffy


For a big woman, she has a very pretty feminine face


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> Let me guess, you wanted brock lesnar


Stupid comment is stupid.


----------



## 3venflow

This was one of Moxley's best matches ever. Run it back in his hometown on Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434679350733905926


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> I don't need wrestling history spoon fed to me. I also don't have to give a crap about old Japanese men who have little to no appeal to the wider western audience because a hell of a lot of us don't watch NJPW.
> 
> Maybe he's great and will have a good match with Mox, but going on that match just now, I still won't give a fuck because he's an absolute nobody to me. Mox may as well be facing an unknown jobber.


that is absolutely fair but remember aew is filled with smarks and trust me plenty know him. That is why he got a pop.


----------



## Rockysays

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine this japanese of a joke in a WWE arena, pure crickets lol


😂😂100% Just like the restof their talent


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Adapting said:


> Then I'd go to the dentist to get a full clean from Baker.


God I wish


----------



## RapShepard

ShadowCounter said:


> Google dude. There is a difference between not knowing YET and asuming someone is "another Japanese jobber".


Folk are in real time shooting the shit, obviously he isn't actually a no name bum.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I don't need wrestling history spoon fed to me. I also don't have to give a crap about old Japanese men who have little to no appeal to the wider western audience because a hell of a lot of us don't watch NJPW.
> 
> Maybe he's great and will have a good match with Mox, but going on that match just now, I still won't give a fuck because he's an absolute nobody to me. Mox may as well be facing an unknown jobber.


That sucks, seems like the arena full of fans knew him quite well, as well as the majority in this thread. 

PS : That old man is a professional MMA fighter and would destroy 95% of the AEW roster in a real fight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing Finer said:


> I haven't watched a segment with this idiot in it for many months, have they managed to work out what her gimmick is yet? Is she an alien humanoid from the Andromeda galaxy or is she is a cosplayer? Does she have any super-human abilities or is it just hair dye and face paint?


Her super power is basically her ass.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Between Rebel and Hayter there is so much ass at ringside.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> That sucks, seems like the arena full of fans knew him quite well, as well as the majority in this thread.
> 
> *PS : That old man is a professional MMA fighter and would destroy 95% of the AEW roster in a real fight.*


And?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Will just leave this here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434678669780393988


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Legit DMD said:


> 😍
> View attachment 107675
> View attachment 107676


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434679015776862210


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> Stupid comment is stupid.


You should be mentioning my mention.


----------



## Aedubya

Did Ruby release anymore video promos?


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Man that Suzuki moment was fucking sweet and didn't expect it. It's these little treats that I love with big AEW events.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW women's matches have some really awkward transitions. Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb and Emi Sakura need to do some seminars to polish this division.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter. Britt and Kris are easily hotter than most of WWE women


----------



## Chris22

That DDT was hit beautifully!


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Fair enough, I just think there's a case to he made Shingo and Ospreay in particular are the best in-ring workers in the world in 2021.


Between all the stables and the press conferences and being foreign it's just not my bag. I commend folk that can get into it. Though I will say I like the pageantry that Japanese wrestling and Lucha has. Like they have some of the coolest attires at least looking from afar.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> And?


You're referring to him as an old man, implying you don't buy him as a legitimate threat.


----------



## Rise

Play the jungle express song again please this song sucks


----------



## TommyFlint

Decent match from the ladies so far. Both very hot. Please don't hurt Britt is all I ask.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Crowd is pretty dead for this.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Britt Baker is so far ahead of the rest of the women's division that she should be billed from another galaxy.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Between Rebel and Hayter there is so much ass at ringside.


This is an ass, y'all talking about butts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434680386966237187

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434681076023275521


----------



## JonAmbrose

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine this japanese of a joke in a WWE arena, pure crickets lol


I mean that sounds like any regular wwe match xdd vince putting in the sound


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

These girls could teach some of the guys a thing or two. Good match.


----------



## Londonlaw

Botchy SinCara said:


> Hayter ...christ I love that booty


When I was younger, I’d notice a woman with a seemingly big behind, but as taught a trick. If she’s wearing trainers or flats and has still has it, then appreciate it.

Hayter’s rear visual appears to be aided by those straps at the top of her legs. Let’s see more of her in street clothes and I’ll make a determination.

I’m a killjoy and over-analytic, I know 🤣


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> You're referring to him as an old man, implying you don't buy him as a legitimate threat.


I don't buy him as a legitimate anything because I have absolutely no idea who he is and have absolutely no reason to be invested in anything about him.

Ken Shamrock could have smashed 95% of the old WWF roster. Didn't make him more interesting than dozens of other talents at the time. Who could win a real fight between two pro wrestlers means very little to me, unless we're talking utter ridiculousness like Marko Stunt vs Paul Wight.


----------



## Geeee

Samoa Joe style moonsault counter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Botchy SinCara said:


> Hayter. Britt and Kris are easily hotter than most of WWE women


Also


----------



## AnonymousOne

Lets go Britt!


----------



## Chris22

If only Alicia Fox could hit her axe kick like that...


----------



## One Shed

This match is not bad by any means, but hardly worthy of a "this is awesome" chant.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> This is an ass, y'all talking about butts


Meh. I would take Conti/Jay's over that any day. 

It isn't all about how much for me, just the shape itself.


----------



## kyledriver

LOL oc

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Loved that curb stomp. Very good match.


----------



## Rise

Who are these guys again? I can’t keep track so many people in aew.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> These girls could teach some of the guys a thing or two. Good match.


Better than, the man, the est and the boss combined


----------



## AnonymousOne

Randy Lahey said:


> For a big woman, she has a very pretty feminine face


I would let Statlander throw me around a room


----------



## A PG Attitude

Damn Britts laying in those face stomps.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> I don't buy him as a legitimate anything because I have absolutely no idea who he is and have absolutely no reason to be invested in anything about him.
> 
> Ken Shamrock could have smashed 95% of the old WWF roster. Didn't make him more interesting than dozens of other talents at the time. Who could win a real fight between two pro wrestlers means very little to me, unless we're talking utter ridiculousness like Marko Stunt vs Paul Wight.


That's fantastic as I said in the beginning of my post you're clearly in the minority judging by the crowd reaction and the vast majority of individuals in this very thread.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Remember that promo punk did on hate watchers ...a few in here 

No one cares if you don't know the new japan guys ..enough do for it to matter


----------



## AnonymousOne

I just want Statlander to sit on my face


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Meh. I would take Conti/Jay's over that any day.
> 
> It isn't all about how much for me, just the shape itself.


I agree on everybody has preference on size. But the size guide must be aheared to, ass got to have some heft to it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy Lahey said:


> For a big woman, she has a very pretty feminine face


I wouldn't consider her "big" anymore tbh. She's lost a lot of weight and is quite lean. 

Tall, I suppose.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Brilliant match. The womens division has really come a long way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nice ending sequence. Solid match.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Britt killed the alien.


----------



## Nothing Finer

How fortunate for Britt Baker that alien physiology is vulnerable to mandible claws.


----------



## TommyFlint

Good match. Britt Baker is the best original aew worker period. Love her. Thank you for not injuring her statlander.


----------



## kyledriver

That was a pretty damn good match. They got lost for a minute there but recovered well.

Statlander is a future aew women's champ

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilThePain

Pittsburgh Sunrise? Pittsburgh hasn't seen the Sun in at least 3 years!!!


----------



## Geeee

Really awesome match.


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Remember that promo punk did on hate watchers ...a few in here
> 
> No one cares if you don't know the new japan guys ..enough do for it to matter


Imagine being mad folk don't watch NJPW when we know they're a distant 3rd


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Britts curb stomp looks more legit than seffs


----------



## elo

Another very good match, great finish.


----------



## Whoanma

El…Ídolo.


----------



## Randy Lahey

meh i didn't like that finish. Just came out of nowhere like the ref said "you only have 1 minute left finish up". They need to get the belt off Brit bc she's bigger than the Belt and get back to Rosa/Brit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> That's fantastic as I said in the beginning of my post you're clearly in the minority judging by the crowd reaction and the vast majority of individuals in this very thread.


You really, genuinely think I'm in the minority of general western wrestling fans in having who have no idea who he is?

I mean, you literally HAVE to have been a fan of Japanese wrestling to know who he is. You're telling me the majority of western wrestling fans actively watch Japanese wrestling? No. Just no.


----------



## TommyFlint

Nothing Finer said:


> How fortunate for Britt Baker that alien physiology is vulnerable to mandible claws.


Comment of the night right here! Lol


----------



## Fifth Horseman

How exactly do you give up in the lockjaw? No arms, no mouth? Nodding?


----------



## JonAmbrose

PavelGaborik said:


> That's fantastic as I said in the beginning of my post you're clearly in the minority judging by the crowd reaction and the vast majority of individuals in this very thread.


Oh god I marked like a kid when minoru music hit


----------



## Botchy SinCara

RapShepard said:


> Imagine being mad folk don't watch NJPW when we know they're a distant 3rd



Don't care if they don't..know reason to eat up 3 pages of a thread complaining about not knowing someone


----------



## Chan Hung

Chavo's hair transplant has done wonders


----------



## RapShepard

Statlander got what you call "her shit pushed in"


----------



## Chris22

Andrade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Me after that match.







*


----------



## One Shed

oh god, Andrade trying to speak again.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Why do they let this idiot cut promos ?


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Don't care if they don't..know reason to eat up 3 pages of a thread complaining about not knowing someone


You definitely care lol


----------



## Chris22

Botchy SinCara said:


> Britts curb stomp looks more legit than seffs


Is your arm sore? Because that's a reach.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Does Charlotte speak Spanish?


----------



## TommyFlint

Cage match coming. This outta be a crap show but probably still entertaining. Let's hope these guys _dont_ kill each other with any mick Foley spots off the Cage lol.


----------



## RapShepard

AnonymousOne said:


> Why do they let this idiot cut promos ?


Guess the best way to get his england up is for him to just try, but yeah they are bad so far


----------



## Trophies

Time for the Bucks to lose...please. I like their heel gimmick but time for a change.


----------



## Punk_316

Young Bucks up now? Time to him the bathroom.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Statlander can shit in my mouth and call me Sandy


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

The Young Bucks look like a couple of gypsy rent boys. Good heels!


----------



## JonAmbrose

Well at least Andrade can speak some english... That is one of the things that makes me not like him, english isnt such a difficult language to learn, specially when you earn that kind of money.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hopefully the Lucas bros win and stop being the bucks hired jobbers


----------



## Fifth Horseman

AnonymousOne said:


> Why do they let this idiot cut promos ?


He could be saying the lyrics to Despacito for all I know


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434683128749174784


----------



## Whoanma

So, no Andrade match tonight…


----------



## RapShepard

Chris22 said:


> Is your arm sore? Because that's a reach.


He's in the AEW=Good WWE=Bad but lives in my head during AEW events section of the AEW fandom.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Nothing Finer said:


> Does Charlotte speak Spanish?


The body language is good enough for them.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

The fuck is with these dancers.


----------



## RapShepard

Punk_316 said:


> Young Bucks up now? Time to him the bathroom.


What this shit about to be fire


----------



## TommyFlint

Oh lord... the lucha bros actually have good music... why a crappy live performance? Smh


----------



## Chris22

Two Sheds said:


> oh god, Andrade trying to speak again.


I like hearing him speak...but then I love a man with an accent.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Lucha Bros to win in a match of the year contender.


----------



## Geeee

This is cringy in the best way


----------



## Luigo

The varsity bros


----------



## One Shed

@RapShepard you got your rap heh.


----------



## 3venflow

Badassssss entrance for the Bros.


----------



## RapShepard

A PG Attitude said:


> Lucha Bros to win in a match of the year contender.


That's what should happen


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Trophies

BuckshotLarry said:


> The fuck is with these dancers.


Graduation gowns and shit lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> I guess this is the shit we get for no Andrade vs Pac. Thanks Tony


Stop being a fucking crybaby Jesus chirst it's getting old


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> @RapShepard you got your rap heh.


I'm hype ready to stab a mother fucker now lol


----------



## ImpactFan

They are winning tonight and then, lets have Lucha Bros vs LAX


----------



## latinoheat4life2

PPV vibes , like it


----------



## shandcraig

amazing costumes. shame they cant have their old song


----------



## Fifth Horseman

These two teams always have good matches


----------



## Boldgerg

Andrade is arguably their worst WWE pick up.

Literally what does he bring that they needed/didn't have? Generic Mexican with nothing special about him at all.


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Stop being a fucking crybaby Jesus chirst it's getting old


LeAvE AeW aLoNe


----------



## Adapting

MEXI KINGS LMAOOO

I'm dead.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Wonder if he'll be able to climb the cage that fast when we get into the match.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Even though I have no idea but they were saying that was lit. Lucha Bro's definitely winning


----------



## Luigo

Nick Jackson is the GOAT


----------



## Whoanma

Yay! The Young F*cks!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nick Jackson lol


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at this jabroni trying to look like 97 HBK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole theatre is jamming out to this intro, lmao.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oh god wtf happened to Nick Jackson's face


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> You really, genuinely think I'm in the minority of general western wrestling fans in having who have no idea who he is?
> 
> I mean, you literally HAVE to have been a fan of Japanese wrestling to know who he is. You're telling me the majority of western wrestling fans actively watch Japanese wrestling? No. Just no.


I mean dude, the venue was chanting his song, as I already said, you are just a bit ignorant and do not represent the majority


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Boldgerg said:


> Andrade is arguably their worst WWE pick up.
> 
> Literally what does he bring that they needed/didn't have? Generic Mexican with nothing special about him at all.


He's had one match....


----------



## 3venflow

Elite with no interference? Nah. Adam Cole is surely under the ring.


----------



## TommyFlint

The Hardley Boys actually think they're good lol. It'd be funny if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## One Shed

Hope the Hardly Boys lose and stay off TV.


----------



## Jnewt

When did Austin Aries become a Young Buck?


----------



## ImpactFan

Good Brothers without the Impact Titles, could Tony really have told them to leave them backstage since it's a PPV? Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434682903691096064


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nick Jackson looking like the new member of Steel Panther


----------



## JonAmbrose

Nothing Finer said:


> Does Charlotte speak Spanish?


Dont think they did a lot of talking xddd


----------



## Boldgerg

Fifth Horseman said:


> He's had one match....


And a load of shit promos. Also, are we acting like we haven't seen him in WWE?

Tell me what he brings?


----------



## Mainboy

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434682903691096064


Lucky bastard.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lucha Bros should go over ffs


----------



## Chris22

RapShepard said:


> He's in the AEW=Good WWE=Bad but lives in my head during AEW events section of the AEW fandom.


Well, he couldn't even spell Seth's name right anyway...


----------



## AnonymousOne

this match is going to be amazing


----------



## JonAmbrose

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434682903691096064


Hahhahha she should have been next to miro


----------



## rich110991

This match is gonna be insane! Come on Lucha Bros!


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434682903691096064


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> You really, genuinely think I'm in the minority of general western wrestling fans in having who have no idea who he is?
> 
> I mean, you literally HAVE to have been a fan of Japanese wrestling to know who he is. You're telling me the majority of western wrestling fans actively watch Japanese wrestling? No. Just no.


General AEW fans watching/attending this PPV?

Yes.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just logging in to say those slagging off Minoru Suzuki are a bunch of uneducated cunts.

One of the baddest motherfuckers in all of Wrestling, yet some idiots are calling him a “Grandpa”, say that to his face he’d probably fucking kill you.

Peace Out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jnewt said:


> When did Austin Aries become a Young Buck?


Option C


----------



## Trophies

AnonymousOne said:


> this match is going to be amazing


Somebody is flying off the top of the cage.


----------



## One Shed

Boldgerg said:


> And a load of shit promos. Also, are we acting like we haven't seen him in WWE?
> 
> Tell me what he brings?


Confusion.


----------



## Geeee

Pro wrestling logic is that usually the guy with the special entrance loses


----------



## Art Vandaley

This should be motn by a country mile.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Andrade is arguably their worst WWE pick up.
> 
> Literally what does he bring that they needed/didn't have? Generic Mexican with nothing special about him at all.


Great look, great in-ring talent. 

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Mainboy

First AEW PPV and must say I’ve really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Punk_316

::Meltzer gives this match 6 stars before it even starts::


----------



## TommyFlint

Why does cutlet have a camera?! Lmao! Mark city!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm in such a good mood even the Young Bucks can't ruin it.*


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> General AEW fans watching/attending this PPV?
> 
> Yes.


OK, so not the wider audience, as I said.

10 people in this thread and a few thousand hardcore's in attendance knowing him doesn't prove much.


----------



## Trophies

Cage seems a bit loose


----------



## Jnewt

Is it just me or does that cage seem taller than a normal cage?


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder if they will use this cage moving forward. It's sort of strange to have this cage plus that 1 that's kind of like a cell it's bigger than the ring and the Mega war games cage. 

This one's better than the cell style


----------



## Chris22

I'm praying to the Wrestling God JBL that The Lucha Bros win this and become AEW Tag Team Champions.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm in such a good mood even the Young Bucks can't ruin it.*


Share whatever you are drinking.


----------



## shandcraig

Trophies said:


> Cage seems a bit loose


It's a good amount m it's bad when over stiff


----------



## AnonymousOne

This PPV is flying by. Been a fantastic show


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Great look, great in-ring talent.
> 
> Agree to disagree.


Fair enough.


----------



## 3venflow

TommyFlint said:


> Why does cutlet have a camera?! Lmao! Mark city!!!!


For BTE footage.


----------



## One Shed

Why is there even a ref in Bucks matches?


----------



## Luigo

Young bucks looking like a million bucks tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd pretty dead


----------



## One Shed

Luigo said:


> Young bucks looking like a million bucks tonight


Nah, about $3.50.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm in such a good mood even the Young Bucks can't ruin it.*


Balding Buck and Warrior Buck will lead you to the promise land, brother!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nick Jackson looking like he belongs in Steel Panther


----------



## 3venflow

They're getting their money's worth out of this cage. Frantic pace to this match.


----------



## AnonymousOne

I really enjoy Callis on commentary lol


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> Nah, about $3.50.


Plus tax so about $4.


----------



## shandcraig

The Legit DMD said:


> *The whole theatre is jamming out to this intro, lmao.*


You're in theater ? Didn't know they still do that. Always wanted to go. I should look into it for next time. It would be fun because everyone's pm the same page and you can make noise


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> Crowd pretty dead


Dead? What are you listening to


----------



## shandcraig

AnonymousOne said:


> I really enjoy Callis on commentary lol


I'm hoping he announces for aew full time one day, very good


----------



## Nothing Finer

That missed double superkick spot was fantastic.


----------



## Geeee

Cool looking stunner from Matt Jackson but Dante Martin can do that standing


----------



## Whoanma

Rey Fénix is so damn bueno.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> OK, so not the wider audience, as I said.
> 
> 10 people in this thread and a few thousand hardcore's in attendance knowing him doesn't prove much.


OK dude you can go back to dolph ziggler crickets


----------



## Chan Hung

Cage is tall as fuck


----------



## the_hound

choreographed shit


----------



## AnonymousOne

Did JR just ask who is legal in a cage match ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> Rey Fénix is so damn bueno.


Fuck Mexican Ricochet lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Its honestly amazing these teams can call these spots in the ring and have it perfectly choreographed


----------



## AnonymousOne

the_hound said:


> choreographed shit


Shhh, this is entertaining


----------



## shandcraig

Can we please think of a better line than "this is awesome"


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> OK dude you can go back to dolph ziggler crickets


Literally what the fuck are you going on about?

Random comments about Lesnar and Ziggler. Do you have anything of any substance to add at all? Or are you only capable of idiotic "haha bet u jus wanted lesnar m8 bet you love ziggler!" retorts?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> OK, so not the wider audience, as I said.
> 
> 10 people in this thread and a few thousand hardcore's in attendance knowing him doesn't prove much.


Who cares about the majority of the people currently viewing the PPV? 

Lolwut


----------



## shandcraig

I just realized I don't know how you win for this match. Is it pinfall/submission or escape the cage?


----------



## TommyFlint

That beard dye job makes the 1 buck look like the barber disciple


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Share whatever you are drinking.


*Lemonade 🤣*


----------



## Chan Hung

Botchamania


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> OK, so not the wider audience, as I said.
> 
> 10 people in this thread and a few thousand hardcore's in attendance knowing him doesn't prove much.


As I said, you wanted brock lesnar right? Or maybe The Rock, I feel like you are just in the wrong section of this forum oldberg


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I still hate how Bucks use a spike tombstone as a signature move and not a finisher.


----------



## RapShepard

Bucks are fun man ridiculous but fun


----------



## Chris22

Bucks/Luchas is not disappointing me at all. I just knew this would be my fave match of the night!


----------



## shandcraig

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lemonade 🤣*


Real lemonade or sugar water?


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lemonade [emoji1787]*


Spiked???


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Can we please think of a better line than "this is awesome"


"What? What? What?" jk


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

This match is fun, heel or face the Bucks are good.


----------



## Chris22

Two Sheds said:


> Nah, about $3.50.


The Young Cents


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Who cares about the majority of the people currently viewing the PPV?
> 
> Lolwut


Literally what proof do you have that the "majority" of people watching the PPV know exactly who he is? The fact 10 people on here and a couple of thousand of people in attendance do does not in anyway demonstrate that the "majority" of the 200k+ watching know who he is.


----------



## 3venflow

If you're going to a crazy spotfest do it well. This is well. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## rich110991

Both teams are fucking awesome


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> As I said, you wanted brock lesnar right? Or maybe The Rock, I feel like you are just in the wrong section of this forum oldberg


You are an idiot. A complete idiot. Just spouting utter, random, baseless shite.


----------



## Geeee

It's a crime to destroy that sick mask Penta is wearing


----------



## RapShepard

"we don't care about their customs" holy shit lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Lol nice toss


----------



## Nothing Finer

shandcraig said:


> I just realized I don't know how you win for this match. Is it pinfall/submission or escape the cage?


Pinfall or submission.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mini-Wanna Be Nash


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

When is Tony Khan gonna bring in Psycho Clown and his dangerous fire breathing guitar. Give me what I want Tony Khan!


----------



## AnonymousOne

Callis getting under Tony's skin is so entertaining 😂


----------



## Trophies

Mid match shoe change...thumb tacks!


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

RapShepard said:


> "we don't care about their customs" holy shit lol


Lmao hilarious. I feel like AEW needs a heel announcer full time


----------



## TommyFlint

Why would you lick the thumb tack shoe to reveal it must not actually be sharp? Lol. Retards


----------



## Chris22

I wish Cutler messed that up, it would be soooo funny.


----------



## the_hound

rolls eyes


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Least subtle blade pass ever by Knox haha


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> Literally what the fuck are you going on about?
> 
> Random comments about Lesnar and Ziggler. Do you have anything of any substance to add at all? Or are you only capable of idiotic "haha bet u jus wanted lesnar m8 bet you love ziggler!" retorts?


I mean I already told you, you are just a bit ignorant you have the whole arena chanting this "unknown guy" entrance, so maybe the problem is not the people in the arena, maybe you are the problem, maybe you should go to a place you feel more confortable, like in the wwe section.


----------



## Trophies

Why didn't they move...this is the type of shit smh lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## AnonymousOne

This is fantastic


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> I mean I already told you, you are just a bit ignorant you have the whole arena chanting this "unknown guy" entrance, so maybe the problem is not the people in the arena the problem, maybe you are the problem, maybe you should go to a place you feel more confortable, *like in the wwe section.*


Hahaha. You are truly pathetic. Literally just baiting in every post.

I belong in the WWE section because I don't watch NJPW or know who a Japanese wrestler is. OK then, little man. You moron.


----------



## Geeee

Wow what a pop


----------



## 3venflow

The place will explode if the Brothers win.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I really like this cage gimmick, I've always hated winning by escape, especially through the door. WWE cages where any asshole could straight in through the door do anything they wanted have always been trash.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Penta just got murked


----------



## RapShepard

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> Lmao hilarious. I feel like AEW needs a heel announcer full time


For sure


----------



## AnonymousOne

OMG!!!


----------



## rich110991

The roof is about to come off!!


----------



## H4L

This is awesome…clap clap clap clap clap…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chan Hung

Darby vs Punk and Omega vs Christian will have to be epic at this point


----------



## AnonymousOne

This is a classic !!!


----------



## Chris22

This match is slaying me!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434688766183104512


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match had a weak first half, but I'm liking this second half a lot. Been pretty great since the spiked shoe.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> You are an idiot. A complete idiot. Just spouting utter, random, baseless shite.


Sounds like you are watching yourself on a mirror if you ask me


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

That was fucking Badass!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Lucha Brothers deserve this so much.*


----------



## Trophies

Fucking hell


----------



## Fifth Horseman

That was sick


----------



## JonAmbrose

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434688766183104512


Yeah moxley is one of the few that saves his finisher to actually finish stuff


----------



## AnonymousOne

OMGGGGGG


----------



## rich110991

How can anyone hate the Bucks 🤣


----------



## One Shed

Penta looks dead.


----------



## Soul_Body

Holy hell this match. Money well spent.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay this is getting silly as fuck now


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok they need to sell that avalanche Canadian destroyer a little better. He shouldn't be up so fast


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ok, now it's getting a bit silly.


----------



## The XL 2

The superkick used to be a finish, lol


----------



## JonAmbrose

Dude this ppv is awesome CM punk will have it hard to 1 up what we saw so far, we still waiting on Daniel Bryan btw


----------



## Trophies

Lmao superkick party


----------



## Chan Hung

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ok, now it's getting a bit silly.


Yep, overkill on the fucking stupid kicks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434689287648317440


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder how long it took then to plan thus match


----------



## One Shed

Stupid kicks everywhere.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The XL 2 said:


> The superkick used to be a finish, lol


Half of the Bucks moveset are finishers lol


----------



## 3venflow

Is Fenix gonna go to the top of the cage?


----------



## Punk_316

The Young Cucks


----------



## the_hound

indyri


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ok they need to sell that avalanche Canadian destroyer a little better. He shouldn't be up so fast


well he didn't sell the poison rana so..........


----------



## AnonymousOne

👏 👏👏👏


----------



## Chris22

rich110991 said:


> How can anyone hate the Bucks 🤣


I hate The Young Bucks...but when the bell rings I'm entertained.


----------



## The XL 2

Young Bucks matches are like playing created characters in Smackdown Here Comes the Pain and giving them 1 strength but 10 durability.


----------



## Chan Hung

that guy who said you could shoot someone in AEW and they kick out at 2, is right lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

How has the show been so far?


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit here we go


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Is Fenix gonna go to the top of the cage?


There he is.


----------



## kyledriver

Oh fuckkkkkk

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

Bucks superkick BS  how could anyone like this


----------



## 3venflow

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Luigo

Holy fucking shit


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Great match


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434689287648317440


Let me guess- he was fine 5 seconds later 😆


----------



## FrankenTodd

YESSSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonAmbrose

This should end asap, its going too long imo


----------



## Whoanma

OH HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Trophies

FLY BABY FLY...AND NEEEEEEEEEW!


----------



## kyledriver

Yesssssssssss

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

10 stars. Greatest cage match I've ever seen.


----------



## kyledriver

What a crazy ass match

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Great match


----------



## AnonymousOne

OMGGGG


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Thank God. ..the bros deserve this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Stupid kicks everywhere.


*You think Cornette spends 20 minutes breaking this down, or does he fast forward when the thumbtack shoes come out?*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

What a great match. 

That's the highest crossbody I've ever seen.


----------



## One Shed

YES! Hardly Boys lose!


----------



## Chris22

New tag champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaassss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Started off like a typical Bucks match, had some silly shit towards the end, but overall an excellent match and new champs finally.


----------



## AnonymousOne

LETS FREAKING GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey

That was a perfect finish! Ray Fenix is crazy


----------



## 3venflow

Tag MOTY.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How has the show been so far?


Awesome not a dud yet tho Mox vs Kojima might be meh if you don't know him. Just watch and be open with some alcohol


----------



## Geeee

Holy fuck. Say what you will about The Bucks but they almost always deliver on PPV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good match

Takes balls to kick someone while standing at the top of a cage


----------



## grecefar

Just finished Miro vs Eddie, I'm glad Miro won I've never liked Eddie.


----------



## Boldgerg

That was fun. Right winners as well.


----------



## JonAmbrose

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How has the show been so far?


Dont spoil yourself and watch the full thing


----------



## RapShepard

Great match


----------



## Art Vandaley

Imagine having to follow that.


----------



## shandcraig

Happy they won the belts. It seems like the shitty elite group is losing all the belts and likely going to disband


----------



## elo

Well Meltzer got his 7 star match.


----------



## RD25

Incredible match, I don't think I've been so emotionally involved in a match in a long term

Aew are hitting it out of the park so far tonight 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne

I don't see how CM Punk is going to be able to follow up with that 👏👏👏


----------



## Chan Hung

Not sure what is more shocking Lucha Bros winning or Rick Knox counting against the Bucks


----------



## ImpactFan

Lucha Bros vs Proud & Powerful


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *You think Cornette spends 20 minutes breaking this down, or does he fast forward when the thumbtack shoes come out?*


I hope he watches every second. He is already in a horrible mood this weekend with his website dying. The rant will be great.


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was a fucking great match.


----------



## Geeee

Nice Penta's blood on the belt. A great visual


----------



## Chan Hung

AnonymousOne said:


> I don't see how CM Punk is going to be able to follow up with that 👏👏👏


I doubt Punk vs Darby or Omega vs Christian will follow this. No way.


----------



## Chris22

AnonymousOne said:


> I don't see how CM Punk is going to be able to follow up with that 👏👏👏


He cannot.


----------



## AnonymousOne

MATCH OF THE YEAR CANDIDATE!


----------



## Wolf Mark

Cannot imagine what follows this, QT vs Big Show? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES!!!! FINALLY!!!! FUCK THOSE GOOFS!!!!*


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chris22 said:


> He cannot.


Match of the night, match of the year. That was amazing


----------



## Whoanma

Randy Lahey said:


> That was a perfect finish! Ray Fenix is crazy


He’s great.


----------



## Soul_Body

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck. Say what you will about The Bucks but they almost always deliver on PPV


Exactly. The Bucks can work when they want to.


----------



## Aedubya

Yesssssssssssss


----------



## izhack111

Fuck yes fuck you Bucks!


----------



## ImpactFan

They should put QT vs Wright right now, just to get it over with. Anyway, nothing would top what we just saw


----------



## Adapting

That match was fire af


----------



## Jnewt

Now is when you put a Paul Wight/QT type match. To let the crowd breathe.


----------



## Klitschko

Damn it. My stream chose a perfect time to stop working lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Alkomesh2 said:


> Imagine having to follow that.


Should be Paul Wight and QT bc nobody cares for that anyway


----------



## Trophies

dripping blood for the fam lol


----------



## Jnewt

ImpactFan said:


> They should put QT vs Wright right now, just to get it over with. Anyway, nothing would top what we just saw


lol. you beat me by half a second in saying this


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Blood stained kids are what it's all about sports fans


----------



## Mainboy

Best tag match ive seen for a long time


----------



## rich110991

That’s how you do it folks. Amazing.


----------



## Luigo

ImpactFan said:


> They should put QT vs Wright right now, just to get it over with. Anyway, nothing would top what we just saw


100%


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Randy Lahey said:


> That was a perfect finish! Ray Fenix is crazy


I was worried for a split second when he did a kick at the top, but he managed to grab the cage on time.


----------



## Chan Hung

The ppv could have ended with this to be honest.


----------



## RapShepard

Oh we still got QT and A battle royale... Eh pour up time


----------



## sailord

This has been motn for me. not sure of if the other matches Left will top it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lucha Bros won? Hell yeah, now I can finally watch the Tag Division again. Been waiting for so long for those dorks to lose the belts.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking match and what a fucking finish. 

Incredible


----------



## Nothing Finer

Should be the Women's Battle Royale or Big Show match after that. I need a snooze.


----------



## Not Lying

Penta looks like a star with the blood on his face. He could be the top guy one day.
He looks like a DC top villain


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

He got blood all over his kids lul


----------



## Geeee

Penta's moment reminded me of MMA legend Mark Coleman kissing his daughters after getting his face fucked up in a fight


----------



## [email protected]

Well... ain't nobody topping that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miro/Kingston still my MOTN, but that was the best tag match I've seen in awhile. This PPV so far hasn't had a bad match, and several really good-awesome ones. Can't really ask for much more than that so far.


----------



## the_hound

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck. Say what you will about The Bucks but they almost always deliver on PPV


yeah its good to have matches that wrestlers hardly sell moves in


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Oh we still got QT and A battle royale... Eh pour up time



What's on the menu? I'm having chamomile tea 🤣


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit DMD said:


> *YES!!!! FINALLY!!!! FUCK THOSE GOOFS!!!!*


----------



## JonAmbrose

Wolf Mark said:


> Cannot imagine what follows this, QT vs Big Show? lol


Finally piss break hahaha


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Literally what proof do you have that the "majority" of people watching the PPV know exactly who he is? The fact 10 people on here and a couple of thousand of people in attendance do does not in anyway demonstrate that the "majority" of the 200k+ watching know who he is.


The majority of the individuals in this thread and the majority of those in attendance.

Your proof for the majority not knowing?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got my money's worth already.*


----------



## Chris22

We just need to get FTR & Proud & Powerful more involved in the tag division and we're all good.


----------



## AnonymousOne

I think that match just attracted new viewers, came across this on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434690507528097793


----------



## rich110991

the_hound said:


> yeah its good to have matches that wrestlers hardly sell moves in


Yes it is 😂


----------



## A PG Attitude

They're knocking it out of the park tonight. That match was a great advertisement for AEW for any new viewers watching for Punk.


----------



## H4L

Hoping for Ruby Soho to make her debut.


----------



## shandcraig

Thus is the worst gimmick match. They need to scrap it and just have normal rumble


----------



## Luigo

I went into that match wanting Young Bucks to retain but holy shit when Penta was protecting Fenix from getting super kicked with the thumbtack boots I wanted to see the Lucha Bro win - amazing match


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Strange to hear 'wrestler' nowadays


----------



## Chan Hung

Shida should turn heel. Just my opinion.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Making the girls follow that match is cruel 😂


----------



## Trophies

Shida is alive...and looking good.


----------



## What A Maneuver

My brother, who has never watched AEW, just sent me a text about how amazing the ppv is.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shida 😍


----------



## Not Lying

Hoping for some good in-ring combo of Shida/Rosa/Jade.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Time for a bathroom break


----------



## Luigo

Who’s skye blue 😳


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn whos that? Hottie..holy shit. Cute as fuck


----------



## Chan Hung

Sign that hot piece of ASS!


----------



## ImpactFan

Skye Blue is cute not gonna lie


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

No mustache?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Only four matches in and we've already had a MOTY contender (imo) and no bad matches. 

Hopefully this doesn't flop.


----------



## One Shed

Shida looking good.


----------



## Chan Hung

ImpactFan said:


> Skye Blue is cute not gonna lie


Hot as fuck bruh!!! Tony K, open that wallet and sign that ass


----------



## Nothing Finer

Looking forward to Jim Cornette's comments on this match already.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> The majority of the individuals in this thread and the majority of those in attendance.
> 
> Your proof for the majority not knowing?


The majority in this thread is a relatively absolutely tiny amount of people.

My proof for the majority not knowing is that NJPW does absolutely tiny numbers and has very little reach outside of Japan. That's a fact.


----------



## Trophies

Skye Blue looking like she just stepped off the school bus.


----------



## One Shed

At least the mustache is gone.


----------



## Geeee

Abadon kinda sexy... or is that just me?


----------



## JonAmbrose

Bunny puts me hardy


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> What's on the menu?


110 vodka


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Damn whos that? Hottie..holy shit. Cute as fuck


Home girl that had a huge pop on Dark and Tony invited her to participate


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Geeee said:


> Abadon kinda sexy... or is that just me?


Just you


----------



## Chris22

I really like Abadon.


----------



## The XL 2

Shida looks great.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Abandon looks like like Alexa Bliss's doll


----------



## Luigo

Geeee said:


> Abadon kinda sexy... or is that just me?


I think that’s only you bud


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Skye Blue looking like she just stepped off the school bus.


Im looking at that ass of hers  BRUH


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Abadon kinda sexy... or is that just me?


Definitely looks like she would give you a very memorable night.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ross is spilling BBQ sauce looking at Sky Blue


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They finally freed Shida after a 5-month YouTube sentence.*


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Sky Blue 😗


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just logging back in to say.

Rey Fenix is the most entertaining wrestler in the World today.

Peace Out 👍🏻


----------



## Chan Hung

That ass on Sky Blue...FUCK Eliminated her already


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> The majority in this thread is a relatively absolutely tiny amount of people.
> 
> My proof for the majority not knowing is that NJPW does absolutely tiny numbers and has very little reach outside of Japan. That's a fact.


Tiny numbers in comparison to what? Keep in mind were discussing a PPV with roughly 150k people watching right now. 

Mostly hardcores order PPV's in 2021 statistically speaking.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sky Blue is sexy!


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Ross is spilling BBQ sauce looking at Sky Blue


She is more Lawler's type.


----------



## Trophies

Chan Hung said:


> Im looking at that ass of hers  BRUH


That ass better be legal lol


----------



## Luigo

Abadon the biggest heel to me for eliminating skye blue 😡😡🤬


----------



## Geeee

LOL I do like the visual of Bunny skipping around Shida while she's in the surfboard


----------



## Chan Hung

Bunny skipping around like AJ Lee


----------



## A PG Attitude

Boldgerg said:


> The majority in this thread is a relatively absolutely tiny amount of people.
> 
> My proof for the majority not knowing is that NJPW does absolutely tiny numbers and has very little reach outside of Japan. That's a fact.


Give it a rest, we've moved on from that match.


----------



## Luigo

Trophies said:


> That ass better be legal lol


She’s 25


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Geeee said:


> Abadon kinda sexy... or is that just me?


I'm with you 

And damn sky has a nice rump ...Tony knows how to pick some women


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It would be The Bunny, Rosemary's pal who eliminates Abadon.

Was Abadon doing this horror gimmick before Su Yung and Rosemary?


----------



## Luigo

Anna Jay 🥵


----------



## Chan Hung

Anna Jay! More hot ass. Damn


----------



## TommyFlint

Hot sky blue out first? Wth! Someone needs to get the women's book away from twinkle toes mchomo.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Im looking at that ass of hers  BRUH


----------



## Luigo

Chan Hung said:


> Anna Jay! More hot ass. Damn


Only thing you’ve said I agree with tonight


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Some chocolate booty here ...damn


----------



## The XL 2

Half of AEWs roster is like Gangrel in 2000. They're never on the main shows. I legit didn't know some of these girls were still on the roster.


----------



## TommyFlint

Every time I see Sakura I just laugh.


----------



## AnonymousOne

How much does this match usually last ?


----------



## Chris22

Nyla coming to fuck some girls up!


----------



## The XL 2

Shida looked fantastic. Lost some weight and changed her look up. I hope they put her back on TV


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Tiny numbers in comparison to what? Keep in mind were discussing a PPV with roughly 150k people watching right now.
> 
> Mostly hardcores order PPV's in 2021 statistically speaking.


In terms of general audience. The product reaches an extremely small number of people outside of Japan.

The fans in attendance are going to have a good portion of "hardcore" wrestling fans. People willing to spend decent money on, travel to and take part in the show. So yeah, I'm not really surprised there was a decent reaction from a few thousand, but the average AEW/western wrestling fan is not going to have that same level of interest in the likes of NJPW, which is backed up by it's incredible small reach into the western market.

Very few Americans/Canadians/Brits watch NJPW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If Jade dominates this Battle Royal I won't flame Tony Khan for a week.*


----------



## Nothing Finer

Was Kiera Hogan even shown on screen?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Botchy SinCara said:


> I'm with you
> 
> And damn sky has a nice rump ...Tony knows how to pick some women


Tay Conti, Penelope, Anna Jay, Julia Hart,Brit, Rosa, Bunny…plenty of fine babes Tony has signed


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jungle Boy is a lucky boy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dang why they do Shida like that.


----------



## ImpactFan

Nothing Finer said:


> Was Kiera Hogan even shown on screen?


1 time on Rampage, maybe on Dark or whatever


----------



## 3venflow

They're burning through this faster than the usual men's edition. Thankfully.


----------



## Trophies

Nothing Finer said:


> Was Kiera Hogan even shown on screen?


I only recognized her from behind lol


----------



## shandcraig

Nyla sucks in the ring


----------



## TommyFlint

I'm hoping for Tessa Blanchard as the Joker Card!


----------



## Geeee

I am finding this casino battle royale a little more enjoyable than the previous ones. Maybe they reduced the time between suits?


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *If Jade dominates this Battle Royal I won't flame Tony Khan for a week.*


Riho is going to take her out.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

How Shida goes from longest reigning women's champion to being eliminated early in the battle royal


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter again .......bois


----------



## The XL 2

AEW has like 30 girls under contract and uses like 6 of them.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> In terms of general audience. The product reaches an extremely small number of people outside of Japan.
> 
> The fans in attendance are going to have a good portion of "hardcore" wrestling fans. People willing to spend their money on, travel to and take part in the show. So yeah, I'm not really surprised there was a decent reaction from a few thousand, but the average AEW/western wrestling fan is not going to have that same level of interest in the likes of NJPW, which is backed up by it's incredible small reach into the western market.
> 
> Very few American's/Canadian's/Brit's watch NJPW.


I would concur with your assessment if this transpired on Dynamite, I disagree solely based on the fact that those "very few" number of fans who tune in for PPV's make up the vast majority of the PPV numbers for shows like this. 

It made sense for the PPV.

Quite honestly it isn't really worth going into further, there's absolutely nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree and I don't see either of us changing our viewpoints, which is fine.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swole? Fuck i cant stand her


----------



## Randy Lahey

Penelope Ford has the sexiest look of any current female in any company


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> AEW has like 30 girls under contract and uses like 6 of them.


They use the same ones, kind of like Raw with the men.


----------



## Nothing Finer

There's got to be a better way of doing a Royal Rumble knock-off than this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho got the biggest pop so far


----------



## One Shed

Ridiculous to have Shida out that early.

Ugh Swole still exists.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Can this match end already ?


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess Riho will be back...............in 6 months


----------



## Not Lying

Oh yeah it's 1 year anniversary of the tooth and nail match 😂


----------



## shandcraig

Em I the only one that can't fucking stand the blue or red mood lighting on fans


----------



## Geeee

Did Riho get eliminated?


----------



## Luigo

Chan Hung said:


> Swole? Fuck i cant stand her


I don’t think she can be called big swole when jade cargill exist


----------



## ProjectGargano

Riho?


----------



## Boldgerg

A PG Attitude said:


> Give it a rest, we've moved on from that match.


Of course you've targeted only this response at me. I don't know if you've noticed, I'm having a direct conversation with another person.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Whoanma *Jade is tossing your girl!!!*


----------



## AnonymousOne

Randy Lahey said:


> Penelope Ford has the sexiest look of any current female in any company


Tay Conti would like a word with you


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> I would concur with your assessment if this transpired on Dynamite, I disagree solely based on the fact that those "very few" number of fans who tune in for PPV's make up the vast majority of the PPV numbers for shows like this.
> 
> Quite honestly it isn't really worth going into further, there's absolutely nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree and I don't see either of us changing our viewpoints, which is fine.


Yep, again, that's fair enough.


----------



## Luigo

Randy Lahey said:


> Penelope Ford has the sexiest look of any current female in any company


How can you say that when Anna jay is in the same ring as her


----------



## 3venflow

Jamie Hayter seemed to protest Riho's elimination. Weird.


----------



## kyledriver

Poop break

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Two Sheds said:


> Ridiculous to have Shida out that early.


I thought Shida was starting the match to hold the match together.


----------



## One Shed

AnonymousOne said:


> Tay Conti would like a word with you


Can she have a word with me too??


----------



## rich110991

What is the crowd chanting??


----------



## Chan Hung

Conti's ass is welcome


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> In terms of general audience. The product reaches an extremely small number of people outside of Japan.
> 
> The fans in attendance are going to have a good portion of "hardcore" wrestling fans. People willing to spend decent money on, travel to and take part in the show. So yeah, I'm not really surprised there was a decent reaction from a few thousand, but the average AEW/western wrestling fan is not going to have that same level of interest in the likes of NJPW, which is backed up by it's incredible small reach into the western market.
> 
> Very few Americans/Canadians/Brits watch NJPW.


Dude as I said, you are in the wrong section of the forum. Accept it, you are a wwe guy, and that is fine. You expect Logan Paul or shit like that. Yeah this May be hardcore wrestling stuff, it clearly wasnt for people in attendance, so if you have such a big issue with it, go watch something you feel more confortable with.


----------



## Geeee

this is a nice way for AEW to see what women are over in rapid fire succession


----------



## One Shed

TAY! So much ass in this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ruby next?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 107681


*She's gone already lol*


----------



## Trophies

Rebel runs so uncoordinated lol


----------



## Chan Hung

So 3 matches left?


----------



## One Shed

Jade needs to kill some bitches


----------



## rich110991

I think this is a good way to showcase all of the women to be honest.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Legit DMD said:


> *She's gone already lol*


Not in my heart lol


----------



## AnonymousOne

Tay Conti is such a baddie


----------



## Luigo

no Anna 😥😥


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> Dude as I said, you are in the wrong section of the forum. Accept it, you are a wwe guy, and that is fine. You expect Logan Paul or shit like that. Yeah this May be hardcore wrestling stuff, it clearly wasnt for people in attendance, so if you have such a big issue with it, go watch something you feel more confortable with.


"u R a WwE gUy M8!"

Haven't watched WWE on any sort of regular basis since about 2015, and almost not at all since 2018, but don't let that get in the way of your pathetic, idiotic, unsubstantiated, bullshit.

Clown.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

I've really wanted to avoid saying really "lad-ish" comments like a lot of people but Tay's ass fucking ends me


----------



## Nothing Finer

The XL 2 said:


> AEW has like 30 girls under contract and uses like 6 of them.


How many of those 30 would you want to see on your TV cutting a promo or wrestling a match? Personally I'd go a lot lower than 6.


----------



## Luigo

jade cargill should win


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rebel tried to do the splits on the rope spot but couldn’t quite pull it off


----------



## 3venflow

Ruby!


----------



## Chris22

Slay me Jade!!!


----------



## AnonymousOne

Could Tay get physical with me?


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Is Jade wearing a wig


----------



## TommyFlint

Ruby Riot. At least she can work but a bit of a let down.


----------



## Punk_316

Please eliminate Nyla Rose asap.


----------



## AnonymousOne

3venflow said:


> Ruby!


Why does so many people like her ? She's nothing special lol


----------



## Not Lying

I've said it before, but Jamie Hayter looks like Toni Storm and Becky Lynch's baby.


----------



## Mainboy

AnonymousOne said:


> Could Tay get physical with me?


this


----------



## A PG Attitude

Really happy for her getting that pop.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Ruby


----------



## One Shed

Bleh surprise.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rancid will always be over


----------



## PavelGaborik

Women's division is rapidly improving.

Ruby is very good


----------



## Trophies

I think Ruby got more tats


----------



## Geeee

Nice step up rana by Thunder Rosa


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Jade = snu snu


----------



## Wolf Mark

that new look is not too bad on Soho


----------



## shandcraig

Meh


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jade Cargill is a star in the making.


----------



## TommyFlint

Only 1 left to pull for is Tay contai


----------



## Luigo

Thunda Rosa or Jade Cargill should win, but Tay Conti winning would be 👌


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Ruby Is winning


----------



## Chris22

Ruby Soho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luigo

Nyla 😡


----------



## JonAmbrose

The Nia Jax of AEW at least knows how to wrestle


----------



## Whoanma

Oops. There she goes,


----------



## Alright_Mate

AEW best give us a Tay Conti vs Jamie Hayter match sooner rather than later, for obvious reasons 🍑


----------



## Geeee

I'd be ok with anyone but Nyla winning


----------



## Adapting

Give me Thunder Rosa as the winner or Jade.


----------



## Luigo

Luigo said:


> Nyla 😡


Nyla biggest heel in the company for me


----------



## rich110991

Rubyyyyyy


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol Red Velvet sucks. She fck’ed that up


----------



## Trophies

Nyla eliminates Jade...stupid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434696276440924161


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Rosa wins I reckon


----------



## Whoanma

Luigo said:


> Thunda Rosa or Jade Cargill should win, but Tay Conti winning would be 👌


It looks like Ororo won’t be winning this.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jade is dope.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rosa better win this


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Nyla is gross dude and shouldn't even be in that ring let alone eliminating Jade SMH


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Ruby's jacket and gear = sick.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hayter should've been last eliminated due to connection with Baker.

Oh well, hopefully Rosa wins this one.


----------



## The XL 2

Rose is like the Nia Jax of AEW. Always featured prominently despite being garbage. Meanwhile Shida can't get on TV.


----------



## TommyFlint

At least the man is finally gone


----------



## Luigo

Thunda Rosa 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jade is looking beast so far. Tony Khan is saved.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SON OF A BITCH*


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Having these two ladies as the last two is the right thing to do


----------



## Chris22

I feel like Thunder Rosa is winning this.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *SON OF A BITCH*


lol saw your previous comment - I think you're like a couple minutes behind.


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jade WAS looking beast so far. Tony Khan is saved.*


Fixed that for you. 😆


----------



## Randy Lahey

Rosa must be doing her makeo different than before bc she looks way prettier now than 8 months ago


----------



## Chris22

Crowd is split! I love it!


----------



## The XL 2

Its impressive how Ruby, a human female, manages to look like Toucan Sam, a fictional male bird on a cereal box.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Happy Nyla got eliminated. Thunder Rosa is definitely winning


----------



## rich110991

This has really elevated the women’s division.


----------



## Luigo

Randy Lahey said:


> Rosa must be doing her makeo different than before bc she looks way prettier now than 8 months ago


I think it’s because she’s next to ruby soho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The XL 2 said:


> Its impressive how Ruby, a human female, manages to look like Toucan Sam, a fictional male bird on a cereal box.


Wtf are you on about


----------



## Botchy SinCara

One thing for sure. ..the women's division definitely has improved


----------



## AnonymousOne

Lets go Rosa!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Great final two. I like Ruby.*


----------



## Boldgerg

No, no, no. Wrong winner.


----------



## AnonymousOne

The Legit DMD said:


> *Great final two. I like Ruby.*


Why do so many people like her ? I find her bland


----------



## 3venflow

JR with his weekly name botch. Nice finish to that match.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434694061122859011
This is what they were chanting, I couldn’t work it out.


----------



## Chris22

Ruby won!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Well done to the women, they had a tough act to follow and I thought it was better than any of the mens casino battle royals we've had.


----------



## Whoanma

AnonymousOne said:


> Lets go Rosa!


Well… that was unexpected.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I'm good with ruby winning


----------



## Trophies

The ref hugging her back lmao


----------



## ProjectGargano

A nice program with Britt before Britt vs Thunder Rosa


----------



## Nothing Finer

Looking very friendly with the referee.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf why??


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> "u R a WwE gUy M8!"
> 
> Haven't watched WWE on any sort of regular basis since about 2015, and almost not at all since 2018, but don't let that get in the way of your pathetic, idiotic, unsubstantiated, bullshit.
> 
> Clown.


Dude you can try to insult me, in the end, you are the ignorant piece of trash complainning of an "unknown guy" that the crowd somehow knows well enough to chant his intro. The match card isnt composed of moxley alone, he is not even close to the main event, the match was good, and the surprise was awesome. You just need to be a little bit interested in wrestling to enjoy it, you are clearly a delusional ahole, and I already made the points, and yes, you are constantly babbling about a "this doesnt pander to a wider audience" yeah dude that segment didnt pander to ignorants like you, now can you please go on, or just go watch wwe you'll see familiar faces there, dont call nakamura an "unknown guy" btw


----------



## Jnewt

man... that was pretty awesome. Good work girls


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dang. Well, hopefully this just means they eventually want Rosa to win the belt from Baker, but don't want to pull the trigger just yet.

Baker/Ruby should be a decent match when it happens.


----------



## Luigo

Please MJF retire the goat Chris Jericho


----------



## AnonymousOne

Are you kidding me, a star like Thunder doesn't win? That's absolutely bull


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Ruby Riott!"

Botchamania Jim Ross again


----------



## RapShepard

More than she got in NXT or the main roster. Division still meh, good for her


----------



## Not Lying

Best option to win. Too soon to redo Rosa/DMD as Rosa should dethrone her.


----------



## 3venflow

Britt vs Ruby surely happening at Grand Slam.


----------



## RoganJosh

That hook nose. Why let her come in and straight away get given a title shot?


----------



## ElTerrible

If they are smart they use the Jade Cargill wardrobe malfunction as the excuse for her performance.


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> Wtf why??


It would be soon to have Rosa vs Britt again. They will fight for the title in 2022


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony has got to go back to Rosa-Brit but I guess he’s going to wait even longer no


----------



## Wolf Mark

Kind of predictable ending. First appearance, WWE make you lose early, first appearance AEW make you win. lol


----------



## Trophies

I think Rosa will eventually get the title...it's too early for Britt to lose tho.


----------



## Boldgerg

JonAmbrose said:


> Dude you can try to insult me, in the end, you are the ignorant piece of trash complainning of an "unknown guy" that the crowd somehow knows well enough to chant his intro. The match card isnt composed of moxley alone, he is not even close to the main event, the match was good, and the surprise was awesome. You just need to be a little bit interested in wrestling to enjoy it, you are clearly a delusional ahole, and I already made the points, and yes, you are constantly babbling about a "this doesnt pander to a wider audience" yeah dude that segment didnt pander to ignorants like you, now can you please go on, *or just go watch wwe *you'll see familiar faces there, dont call nakamura an "unknown guy" btw


Fucking hell, you really are painfully dumb, aren't you?


----------



## TommyFlint

Old school Jericho or an mjf spoof? Haha


----------



## Adapting

Ruby aint beating Britt, so doesn't really matter.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Nice intro !


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That was weakest match of the night so far easily. Ending sequence was good, but yeah... it was a battle royale so whatever.

Jericho/MJF... woah COUNTDOWN!


----------



## kyledriver

Fuck they should just cut the qt match

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho's winning this I think, curious about the aftermath.

MJF trolling hahaha.


----------



## Geeee

Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker is a PPV match. Ruby's shot will be on Dynamite or Rampage. So it makes sense for her to win this instead of Thunder Rosa


----------



## Luigo

Fuck you Max


----------



## Trophies

oh shit the countdown!

edit: aw son of a bitch.


----------



## elo

Ruby on a short appearance fee contract or something? Seems odd to throw her straight to Britt unless there's some kind of major angle coming here and she dethrones the doctor somehow.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahaha. Fucking amazing MJF troll.


----------



## Luigo

I was getting hyped for that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

LMAO well played. Really well done there.


----------



## Chris22

AnonymousOne said:


> Are you kidding me, a star like Thunder doesn't win? That's absolutely bull


Can always build to that later. It makes too much sense to have Thunder Rosa eventually beat Britt for the championship.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Hahaha great troll job I love it.


----------



## izhack111

Ohh shit


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Ooo damn ...that was some heel shit


----------



## kyledriver

Damnnnnn I thought they were gonna do the old jericho entrance 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

To top it off, Christian will pin Kenny clean tonight.


----------



## AnonymousOne

The Y2J countdown haha


----------



## izhack111

Hahahaha


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice troll entrace lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Gotta love that troll job. I was ready for break the walls down haha.


----------



## rich110991

MJF 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

MJF is my hero lmfao


----------



## FrankenTodd

King Friday wore it better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434699102701461504


----------



## Chris22

Whoanma said:


> To top it off, Christian will pin Kenny clean tonight.


I would die off!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Massive heat on MJF


----------



## The XL 2

If MJF wins here, I bet Christian Cage wins the belt tonight.


----------



## Geeee

Is Jericho gonna steal Maki Itoh's gimmick here and sing himself to the ring?


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Best heel in the business MJF


----------



## kyledriver

HahahahahahahHA

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking hell, you really are painfully dumb, aren't you?


Dunning - kruger much Boy, go Google that you probably need it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Where's the rest of the band


----------



## RoganJosh

I thought we were gonna get Y2J WWE theme. 

Did Jade's tits pop out?


----------



## izhack111

Oh ok


----------



## ImpactFan

kyledriver said:


> Fuck they should just cut the qt match
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Thats what will happen IMO: A while ago they ran down what was left and Tony left it out... I think they will keep it for Rampage or something


----------



## Randy Lahey

Fozzy playing an impromptu concert


----------



## Trophies

Crowd trying to keep in sync lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, this guitar entrance ain't working.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Jericho's entrance is amazing !


----------



## ProjectGargano

This entrance today is meh


----------



## A PG Attitude

Botched entrance for Jericho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jericho letting us know he's off on tour lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They should've got the whole band. It's just the guitar player 🤣


----------



## Whoanma

Chris22 said:


> I would die off!


You and me both.


----------



## Not Lying

Hoping for a 10min quicky and not a 20min stinker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Dang. Well, hopefully this just means they eventually want Rosa to win the belt from Baker, but don't want to pull the trigger just yet.
> 
> Baker/Ruby should be a decent match when it happens.


*Their PPVs are so spread apart that it makes sense to do Ruby now and Rosa months later. No need to blow the dream feud this soon.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

The right thing would be Jericho lose but I’m such a Jericho mark I just can’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Mic check


----------



## AnonymousOne

Jericho ripping off of Nakamura


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Guitar threw the crowd off LOL. Didn't quite work out.


----------



## izhack111

No drums no fun


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho has trimmed down a lot.


----------



## TommyFlint

Live music performances always suck.. how have they not figured this out yet? No one has ever been like omg did you hear the live performance of so and so's entrance music? NO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They should have at least had the music playing while he played guitar over it. That sounded kinda empty with just the guitar


----------



## Chan Hung

Im not even looking forward to this match


----------



## Jnewt

Jericho even looked back at his guitarist and gave him the look like "The fuck dude, slow the pace down the crowd can't keep the beat."


----------



## AnonymousOne

ImpactFan said:


> Thats what will happen IMO: A while ago they ran down what was left and Tony left it out... I think they will keep it for Rampage or something


One can only hope


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO GREAT TROLL BY MJF! Vince probably called his lawyers as soon as that Y2J countdown popped up.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *Their PPVs are so spread apart that it makes sense to do Ruby now and Rosa months later. No need to blow the dream feud this soon.*


Ruby's the dream feud? Is there something I'm missing?

Edit: Nevermind, I misread.


----------



## 3venflow

They'll get Judas again after the match for a nice sing along.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hopefully this is fucking quick


----------



## ProjectGargano

TommyFlint said:


> Live music performances always suck.. how have they not figured this out yet? No one has ever been like omg did you hear the live performance of so and so's entrance music? NO


Lucha Bros was awesome


----------



## JonAmbrose

S


kyledriver said:


> Fuck they should just cut the qt match
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


If I was QT and big show I wouldnt Want to go out there xdd


----------



## Trophies

Jericho gonna go wrestle on Impact.


----------



## Nothing Finer

That wasn't the most coherent, but fuck, it was great. The whole Jeritron thing, him coming out with the special entrance.

I'm a complete sucker for retirement matches. I'd wanted Kurt Angle to retire for ages before he did, but when it came to it I wanted him to win.


----------



## Punk_316

The hot crowd has helped elevate this show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They should've got the whole band. It's just the guitar player 🤣


They are playing tomorrow and played yesterday. Probably busy.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Jericho looks sad...Could this be it


----------



## rich110991

Shame the entrance didn’t work out


----------



## TommyFlint

1 dropkick and Jericho is blown up I think lol


----------



## Whoanma

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ruby's the dream feud? Is there something I'm missing?


It’s supposed to be Rosa.


----------



## Boldgerg

Are the Pinnacle even a thing any more? Why is MJF completely alone?

Logically it makes no sense not to have at least Wardlow there.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm not ready for Jericho to retire so however they choose to do it I hope he wins.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

For a heel, you'd expect MJF to have Wardlow or Tully out there. The Pinnacle don't seem very cliquey in kayfabe.


----------



## Chris22

Trophies said:


> Jericho gonna go wrestle on Impact.


Or back to WWE for his HOF run/deal lmao!


----------



## Randy Lahey

MJF looks like he has a botched tattoo on his arm. Looks like smeared ink


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Whoanma said:


> It’s supposed to be Rosa.


Agreed. THAT's the big match as far as I see. Ruby is just... Ruby lol. A fine opponent for Baker probably, but not a big match or anything unless I misunderstood Legit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ruby's the dream feud? Is there something I'm missing?


Rosa is the best match they can put together now and it's not even close.


----------



## One Shed

More matches need the stipulation that the loser never wrestles in AEW again.


----------



## Londonlaw

This will be the end of this feud either way. I’m inclined to think Jericho wins, almost to the point I’d exile myself from this forum if he loses 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

As for no pinnacle. A run in debut maybe?


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> More matches need the stipulation that the loser never wrestles in AEW again.


A Marko Stunt future match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JonAmbrose

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434699102701461504


QT and big show is pure filler. 

Also Mox is in a filler storyline


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Of course there's going to be a run in


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> Rosa is the best match they can put together now and it's not even close.


Shit I misread the DMD's post lol.


----------



## Whoanma

JonAmbrose said:


> QT and big show is pure filler.
> 
> Also Mox is in a filler storyline


I’m afraid of missing the ME due to the cure for insomnia.


----------



## 3venflow

If JR calls Danielson, Daniel Bryan, he needs to have his mic muted.


----------



## RD25

Thus feud needs to end. I hope Jericho wins and they move on 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Should have them both down, referee down, and have Wardlow run in, everyone thinks it's to go after Jericho, and he turns on MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

Ric Flair said a week or so back that he'd be in Chicago to watch this match. 🤔


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

JonAmbrose said:


> Dude you can try to insult me, in the end, you are the ignorant piece of trash complainning of an "unknown guy" that the crowd somehow knows well enough to chant his intro. The match card isnt composed of moxley alone, he is not even close to the main event, the match was good, and the surprise was awesome. You just need to be a little bit interested in wrestling to enjoy it, you are clearly a delusional ahole, and I already made the points, and yes, you are constantly babbling about a "this doesnt pander to a wider audience" yeah dude that segment didnt pander to ignorants like you, now can you please go on, or just go watch wwe you'll see familiar faces there, dont call nakamura an "unknown guy" btw


He is unknown lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boldgerg said:


> Should have them both down, referee down, and have Wardlow run in, everyone thinks it's to go after Jericho, and he turns on MJF.


Would make sense for him to attack MJF. Jericho gets DQ'd lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Are the Pinnacle even a thing any more? Why is MJF completely alone?
> 
> Logically it makes no sense not to have at least Wardlow there.


Lazy booking?


----------



## rich110991

MJF looks like a million bucks


----------



## Chan Hung

Londonlaw said:


> This will be the end of this feud either way. I’m inclined to think Jericho wins, almost to the point I’d exile myself from this forum if he loses 🤣


I thought 1 year ago this was over. We shall see if this is really it LMFAO


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Damn


----------



## Chan Hung

lol at the ric flair thing


----------



## lagofala

I kind of looked away from the screen during Jerichos entrance. Of all the things to copy WWE, they chose to copy Boogs?


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho takes some crazy bumps for his age.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> If JR calls Danielson, Daniel Bryan, he needs to have his mic muted.


He will i'm sure say Daniel Bryan! LOL :-D


----------



## Klitschko

3venflow said:


> If JR calls Danielson, Daniel Bryan, he needs to have his mic muted.


I think we both know he will say WWE superstar Daniel Bryan.


----------



## AnonymousOne

This match isn't doing it for me


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jericho sold me on that 9 count.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Strut


----------



## Trophies

Lol Aubrey going as slow as she can screaming at Jericho


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oooo Jericho taking a page out of former partner KO's book, nice.


----------



## Boldgerg

AnonymousOne said:


> This match isn't doing it for me


It's OK, bit flat. Crowd has died a bit.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol Jericho getting up at 9 is the all time obvious spot


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shout out to Jericho's former best friend with the apron powerbomb


----------



## 3venflow

MJF's messed up back. I sense a Liontamer.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Boldgerg said:


> It's OK, bit flat. Crowd has died a bit.


I am just sick of this feud


----------



## JonAmbrose

this should end quicker also should have been second match instead of moxleys


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Klitschko said:


> I think we both know he will say WWE superstar Daniel Bryan.


I'm going for WWF star


----------



## Boldgerg

AnonymousOne said:


> I am just sick of this feud


Agreed. Should be long since over.


----------



## rich110991

MJF


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> MJF's messed up back. I sense a Liontamer.


I love that move but with his knee on top of MJF‘s head, please.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This is dull.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This is a good match, but I think their one on Dynamite a few weeks back was better. Still let's see how it ends.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *You think Cornette spends 20 minutes breaking this down, or does he fast forward when the thumbtack shoes come out?*


He spends 20 minutes trying to find the keys that are in his hand already,then shouts at the clouds for a half hour.


----------



## shandcraig

He better do a liontamer, such a better finisher


----------



## lagofala

MJF buying time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GOD DAMN!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434702783005986818*


----------



## izhack111

Why is this match still going?


----------



## Wolf Mark

I heard from a friend that there's a fan that is not having it all night in the crowds. lol Maybe he's just a Punk guy.


----------



## Chris22

I love both Jericho & MJF but I'm ready for this feud to finally end.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## A PG Attitude

MJF's really selling the back. Love to see it.


----------



## Punk_316

The Punk match will likely be 15 mins tops.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm feeling like this is going past 11pm et


----------



## elo

JR is struggling.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Punk_316 said:


> The Punk match will likely be 15 mins tops.


worst part is this match should have ended already


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wolf Mark said:


> I heard from a friend that there's a fan that is not having it all night in the crowds. lol Maybe he's just a Punk guy.


"The Wood" is there live folks.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Can't wait for the debut of Paul White. I hear he's destined for big things


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh for fuck sake. Can we do ANYTHING other than Wardlow vs Hager and Jericho vs MJF?


----------



## Klitschko

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'm going for WWF star


Jr: it's WWE superstar Daniel Bryan, oh actually I apologize folks. It's WWF superstar Daniel Bryan. 

Something like that lol.


----------



## Trophies

Hey Hager is back


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

if Jericho wins this 3rd match was pointless and just brings MJF down


----------



## 3venflow

We're getting a Dusty finish.


----------



## PhilThePain

MJF doing the Judas Effect? So he stored two finishers?


----------



## kyledriver

Ohhhhhhh shitttttttttt

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

All of AEW refs are useless. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 3venflow

This is MJF's cop out excuse, hahaha.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Hephaesteus

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> if Jericho wins this 3rd match was pointless and just brings MJF down


Match is pointless regardless of who wins


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> A Marko Stunt future match?


With my luck he would win.


----------



## ImpactFan

GREAT FINISH: Good way for Chris to leave and he can come back without breaking the stipulation


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ok. That finish protects both.


----------



## kyledriver

Video review?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonAmbrose

not a horrible ending but they definetly didnt need over 20 minutes for that ending

fml end this already


----------



## RapShepard

Where was this ref earlier when Kingston got fucked


----------



## Randy Lahey

Instant replay in wrestling lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok that makes sense


----------



## elo

This storyline is STILL going......geezes.


----------



## Mainboy

MJF is brilliant. Hope one day we see him in WWE


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Restart the match Playa!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Should have finished it like that lol


----------



## izhack111

Rip MJF


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Mainboy said:


> MJF is brilliant. Hope one day we see him in WWE


Why so he can be turned into a comedy jobber?


----------



## Chan Hung

Told you guys this shit will not end


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This company has the worst referees of all time.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Noooo… do the Liontamer, come on.


----------



## Chan Hung

So much for putting MJF over. One fucking year and AEW still does shit booking.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shit finish. Shit booking. Fuck this.


----------



## Luigo

Bullshit finish


----------



## Boldgerg

Meh.


----------



## A PG Attitude

That was fantastic. Both guys come out of that match looking great. MJF will be fine.


----------



## Whoanma

Obvious winner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bro I'll take Alliance Nick Patrick over this shit.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

YESSSSS IN THY NAME OF RALPHUS!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic

Fuck off Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung

So let me get this fucking straight. Jericho vs MJF took one fucking year, AND finally in the end, Jericho wins? LOLAEW


----------



## ImpactFan

So this was stupid, original finish was smarter and better lol


----------



## The XL 2

Match of the night, easily. That's what wrestling is, manipulating the peoples emotions, not spamming high spots and false finishes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck off Jericho. Annoying fuck.


----------



## Chris22

Jericho finally won but MJF still has 3 wins over him lol!


----------



## RapShepard

A PG Attitude said:


> That was fantastic. Both guys come out of that match looking great. MJF will be fine.


Lol no


----------



## JonAmbrose

this was poorly booked and they fucked up this should have been the second match of the night


----------



## lagofala

LOL if they make MJF do 5 labours just to extend the feud.


----------



## Boldgerg

At least that fucking feud is finally over.

Please god, no more MJF/Jericho or Pinnacle/Inner Circle ever again.


----------



## Whoanma

FrankenTodd said:


> YESSSSS IN THY NAME OF RALPHUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne

Thank God that's over, but it means will get Jericho vs MJF a billion


----------



## Hephaesteus

I don't want to ever hear shit about Cody after the shit that jericho pulled here


----------



## Chan Hung

Lousy fucking booking, lame horrible. Wasted one year and in the end this fuck still puts himself over. Fuck off Jeritrash


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Match of the night, easily. That's what wrestling is, manipulating the peoples emotions, not spamming high spots and false finishes.


Shit was trash


----------



## Not Lying

Self indulgent fucker


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm not mad at the result at all. MJF will be fine. He beat him 3 times.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Uh why is this before QT/Big Show?


----------



## American_Nightmare

Who booked this shit


----------



## Wolf Mark

So MJF had no help from his heel group?


----------



## 3venflow

PnP beat FTR, Hager beat Wardlow, Sammy beat Spears and Jericho beat MJF in the final matches of those feuds. A W for the good guys.


----------



## Punk_316

Should have ended with Jericho's foot on the rope. Creates some controversy + leaves the door open for him to return.


----------



## Chan Hung

AnonymousOne said:


> Thank God that's over, but it means will get Jericho vs MJF a billion


Yep. MJF can now ask for a rematch so we can get 1 more year of this pointless bullshit lol


----------



## RD25

Awesome finish, they got me again - this is what wrestling is about - telling stories and hooking you in with emotion!

Well done AEW 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

The XL 2 said:


> Match of the night, easily. That's what wrestling is, manipulating the peoples emotions, not spamming high spots and false finishes.


They really hooked me in. Masterful psychology.


----------



## One Shed

They seriously had MJF tap out and lose the feud? Awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The foot on rope finish was better. Jericho could disappear on tour then return as management agreed he was screwed.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

How does Jericho bury WWE but does WWE shit booking for himself...What a joke a won lmao


----------



## Trophies

Thought Punk would finally get a main event lol


----------



## Rise

I am loving this ppv so much it reminds me of being a kid again it’s so fun to watch. Sorry I’m marking out but this in my hometown fans caring I’ve missed this type of wrestling.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Mjf still has more wins ..Jericho winning one do t hurt him


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> So much for putting MJF over. One fucking year and AEW still does shit booking.


It's literally still 3-1 MJF.


----------



## RD25

Chan Hung said:


> So much for putting MJF over. One fucking year and AEW still does shit booking.


He's won three times lol 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm OK with Jericho winning. As long as this feud is over and MJF moves on now. I was fine with this match happening, but it needs to end. 

Match itself was OK, but definitely one of the weakest of the night so far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RIP MJF*


----------



## elo

Well at least this feud is over but it would have been better just ending it after the Labors with an MJF win and Jericho being off TV for a while but whatever.


----------



## ProjectGargano

T


PavelGaborik said:


> Uh why is this before QT/Big Show?


They need a filler so the crowd can rest before the main event


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They got 30 minutes for 3 more matches and the main event title match. This ending like at 11:30


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk_316 said:


> Should have ended with Jericho's foot on the rope. Creates some controversy + leaves the door open for him to return.


yeah I agree. If they were going to have Jericho win anyway then just do a straight finish. A loss isn’t going to hurt MJF.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Can't believe people are saying they should have gone with the original finish. We've had several matches where MJF has won by screwing Jericho, it's not a remotely satisfying end to the story. The only place you can go from there is having Jericho try to exact revenge with the Inner Circle.

If MJF was to win it had to be definitive. If he wasn't winning that's about as good as it got for him.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh why is this before QT/Big Show?


Give fans time to relax after Punk so Kenny doesn't get Jericho vs HHH apathy


----------



## Chan Hung

Hephaesteus said:


> I don't want to ever hear shit about Cody after the shit that jericho pulled here


Pretty much. MJF should have won the finale but nope leave it to Jerishit to win


RD25 said:


> He's won three times lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


Dont matter bruh. The END is what we all remember. Nobody remembers the beginning or middle. Its how you end the story, the big finale, the conclusion.


----------



## Efie_G

Jericho finally got his 1 win over MJF and thats where it should just leave off at. Move on.


----------



## rich110991

Fuck the hate in this thread. Can you not hear the crowd loving every minute? Don’t answer that


----------



## ImpactFan

PavelGaborik said:


> Uh why is this before QT/Big Show?


It isn't on tonight, they can't be stupid enough to put it in the semi main-event lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just commit to the fucking Lion Tamer at that point so it doesn't look so bad. Jesus.*


----------



## Londonlaw

American_Nightmare said:


> Who booked this shit


Chris Jericho. He pretty much books his own storylines.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Honestly think Tony Khan forgot about the Paul White vs QT match


----------



## lagofala

MJF vs Jericho and the stipulation that MJF has to be Jericho's roadie for the fozzy tour if he loses.


----------



## RapShepard

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> How does Jericho bury WWE but does WWE shit booking for himself...What a joke a won lmao


Because see it's different when the zany is in his favor


----------



## One Shed

QT going on after Punk...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Darby Allin has a body bag fetish


----------



## Trophies

Fifth Horseman said:


> Honestly think Tony Khan forgot about the Paul White vs QT match


Let's hope.


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

How's the show so far, guys?


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> At least that fucking feud is finally over.
> 
> Please god, no more MJF/Jericho or Pinnacle/Inner Circle ever again.


the feud might not be over we'll have to see next dynamite


----------



## Chan Hung

People think this is over with Jericho and MJF? lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Two Sheds said:


> QT going on after Punk...


The crowd need to rest after this match


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Guessing Punk didn't want the extra added pressure in having to go on last


----------



## AnonymousOne

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, guys?


Fantastic other than the women's battle royale


----------



## RapShepard

MJF hit Jericho with a bat, stole his finisher, and still lost.

Hell ultimately be time, but not ideal way for him to lose


----------



## Punk_316

Here we go. Been waiting almost 8 years for this to happen.


----------



## 3venflow

QT/Wight is the breather match. You don't want epic after epic.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully Inner Circle and The Pinnacle can move on from each other


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## rich110991

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, guys?


Amazing.

I wish the crowd was louder for Darby, I’d cheer for them both.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Here we go ..7 years in the making !!!


----------



## lagofala

Sting looks so out of place in this program. It doesn't make sense for him to be in the Darby vs Punk story.


----------



## The XL 2

Lets see what Punks got.


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Fuck the hate in this thread. Can you not hear the crowd loving every minute? Don’t answer that


LeAvE AeW aLoNe


----------



## Randy Lahey

Shocked this match isn’t last


----------



## shawnyhc01

I bet Bryan Danielson will come out with Paul Wight for QT part


----------



## A PG Attitude

Punks gotta be nervous, every match has delivered so far. Pressures on.


----------



## GL Allen

The finish should've been Jericho losing to his own finisher via MJF's Judas Effect. Can't believe they bury MJF like this to put over 50 yo fat Jericho. Goddamn it's so dumb.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Hopefully they cancelled big show vs QT because that lard ass Big Show shouldn't be wrestling in 2021 anyway


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> QT going on after Punk...


*The clown had no business on the main card in the first place, but now he thinks he should follow Punk with this heatless piece of shit match that no one asked for?*


----------



## Nothing Finer

It's clobbering tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime


----------



## Trophies

Is it...is it...CLOBBERING TIME?!?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Crowd singing COP


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Has that loser been crying?


----------



## A PG Attitude

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, guys?


One of the best PPV's I've seen so far.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Fucking clobbering time


----------



## Punk_316

Huge pop for Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lol at Big show vs QT going after this 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Chris22

I'm just looking forward to seeing how Punk does in this match.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *The clown had no business on the main card in the first place, but now he thinks he should follow Punk with this heatless piece of shit match that no one asked for?*


Tbf you need that calm down if Christian vs Omega is to get any fanfare


----------



## Chan Hung

this match has huge shoes to fill.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dang, how late is this scheduled to go?


----------



## Trophies

Allin all drugged out trying not to mark out.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk looks in great shape. Not sure about the long pants though.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Punk looks weird in long tights


----------



## Nothing Finer

The Legit DMD said:


> *The clown had no business on the main card in the first place, but now he thinks he should follow Punk with this heatless piece of shit match that no one asked for?*


Relax, following CM Punk is the worst spot on the card, it's a piss break/concessions match.


----------



## JonAmbrose

cm punk looks great


----------



## Trophies

Pants look fucking weird on Punk.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

CM Punk too old to wrestle in his underwear?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

shawnyhc01 said:


> I bet Bryan Danielson will come out with Paul Wight for QT part



What a let down that would be. Almost like Miro, putting an immediate star in a shitty storyline upon debut lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how late is this scheduled to go?



probably 8:30 western time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Main Event QT


----------



## drougfree

tights really punk?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Tbf you need that calm down if Christian vs Omega is to get any fanfare


*They shouldn't be main eventing either, lol.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Give fans time to relax after Punk so Kenny doesn't get Jericho vs HHH apathy


I'm still not into that. Would've used another match


----------



## RD25

Punk looks great

Doesn't look skinny at all 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Long tights is the correct style of gear for Punk's current physique.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I like the psychology


----------



## 3venflow

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, how late is this scheduled to go?


Some AEW PPVs have gone 4 hours.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Proabably should've just had Jericho beat him with the school boy. MJF isn't buried though, he rarely ever fucking loses. This site overreacting as usual.


----------



## Chan Hung

Will WWE arenas, now keep chanting CM PUNK? LOL


----------



## epfou1

Like Darbys tribute to Raven


----------



## AnonymousOne




----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Legit DMD said:


> *The clown had no business on the main card in the first place, but now he thinks he should follow Punk with this heatless piece of shit match that no one asked for?*




Putting two hot matches on back to back does a disservice to the second match.


----------



## lagofala

Ok with the tights. I'm just glad it's not his MMA attire. That was a terrible look.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wait what!? Big Show is following this? Da fuck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Good start. LOL


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Pants look fucking weird on Punk.


Almost as weird as on Orton.


----------



## AnonymousOne

RD25 said:


> Punk looks great
> 
> Doesn't look skinny at all
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


Dogging his new gear


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankenTodd said:


> Wait what!? Big Show is following this? Da fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE, CUZ QT said so lol


----------



## Fifth Horseman

FrankenTodd said:


> Wait what!? Big Show is following this? Da fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's kind of a big deal


----------



## drougfree

is insanely weird seeing Punk with pants


----------



## reamstyles

Chan Hung said:


> Will WWE arenas, now keep chanting CM PUNK? LOL


I will not be surprised if we still hear it


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cm punk should have trained with Edge and Christian. They are both ripped for 40+.


----------



## RD25

Chris22 said:


> Long tights is the correct style of gear for Punk's current physique.


Agreed, let's you get away with not having the best legs 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Punk_316

Punk needs the trunks back.


----------



## The XL 2

Its funny that Punk was the king of the indies 15 years ago, because they'd shit all over his limited moveset and athleticism if he debuted today. He got his name by being a great promo and believable anti authority figure.


----------



## One Shed

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Putting two hot matches on back to back does a disservice to the second match.


That is why this should be on last. in 99.9% of cases I agree the world title should, but a match like this or Hogan/Rock should be on last as the crowd will be spent.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Crowd is on fire lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine the pressure Punk has after being gone for 7 years lol


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Punk making the talking in ear obvious so far lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My main event.







*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434708035235205124


----------



## RoganJosh

Darby will be exposed as a no talent spot monkey.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Look forward to this staredown


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Cm punk should have trained with Edge and Christian. They are both ripped for 40+.


Punk has literally never been ripped.

In fact he looks better(leaner) physically tonight then he has in the past, which should only benefit him at his age considering his style.


----------



## 3venflow

After Christian, Punk and Danielson bring a slower, psychology rich style to AEW. The wrestling styles in AEW are more diverse than in its early days.


----------



## Total Package

I’d be all for a technical match, to be honest.


----------



## Total Package

Darby leaving paint everywhere.


----------



## kyledriver

Jesus darby is nuts

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

Punk looks awesome, love the gear


----------



## Geeee

Darby's a fucking lunatic man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is setting up nicely. Love commentary basically bringing up Punk's rust and him trying to shake it.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Darby always takes the sick bumps


----------



## Wolf Mark

Man why are they not giving me my QT match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> That is why this should be on last. in 99.9% of cases I agree the world title should, but a match like this or Hogan/Rock should be on last as the crowd will be spent.


Disagree. 

World title match should always main event

ESPECIALLY if a HUGE debut is(potentially) involved.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Darby takes some scary bumps man


----------



## Chris22

Darby needs to cool it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby is willing to rip himself in half to make Punk look good.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Punks looking good for someone not going for 7 years


----------



## reamstyles

Darby is almost a complete package but one thing that holds him back is his size..


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Fucking sickening bump.


----------



## Geeee

rich110991 said:


> Punk looks awesome, love the gear


Yeah it's kinda cool how like he had baggy shorts on the indies, then the trunks in WWE and now long pants in AEW. Kinda a different look for each phase of his career.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Botchy SinCara said:


> Punks looking good for someone not going for 7 years


He looks strange in pants


----------



## 3venflow

Is this 30 or 60 minute time limit?


----------



## lagofala

Hot take, but Punk is way way better as a heel.


----------



## Total Package

Darby needs to lose the paint and Sting and just go one for one with Punk. Rivalry definitely has the potential with no distractions.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk is working a slower WWE style. That won’t get over outside of Chicago


----------



## The XL 2

CM Punk, Danielson, and Samoa Joe were an indy class that actually knew how to work. Wouldn't be shocked if the fans eventually turn on Punk because he doesn't spam more high spots and finisher kickouts


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chris22 said:


> Long tights is the correct style of gear for Punk's current physique.


He's never been ripped, it would've suited him better in the last as well. 

Dude has looked far worse than this physically in the past


----------



## Wolf Mark

AnonymousOne said:


> He looks strange in pants


Maybe Punk wanted to hide his skinny legs


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Disagree.
> 
> World title match should always main event
> 
> ESPECIALLY if a HUGE debut is(potentially) involved.


Well, at least Hogan vs. The Rock should have been the ME, to be fair. It’s a special exception.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Darby getting love from Chicago while wrestling punk ..kid is a star


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk is working a slower WWE style. That won’t get over outside of Chicago


It's literally his first match in nearly a decade.


----------



## rich110991

I’m glad Darby is getting some love


----------



## elo

Wolf Mark said:


> Man why are they not giving me my QT match


It's the fluffer before the main event, it will be quick and loaded with shenans.


----------



## AnonymousOne

This match is rather slow


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cm punk is working a slower style on purpose? I feel he might kick it into another gear in a bit.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The Brian Adams backbreaker.


----------



## [email protected]

Good storytelling here. Stark contrast from the rest of the card


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Well, at least Hogan vs. The Rock should have been the ME, to be fair. It’s a special exception.


This isn't that though, as big as it is. 

I still like the sport approach of your championship main eventing no matter what personally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434709081953128448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434709827268321281


----------



## drougfree

still surreal seeing Punk wrestling in 2021


----------



## RapShepard

Match hasn't got interesting yet, but I'm sure it'll have a bang up climax that'll erase the slow start. Got to let Punk find his ring legs


----------



## PavelGaborik

Punk is fucking GASSED


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ham and Egger said:


> Cm punk is working a slower style on purpose? I feel he might kick it into another gear in a bit.


Might just be for storyline purposes. Maybe a few matches before he is 100% sharp.


----------



## Trophies

Darby's fading body paint looks like he's body is rotting lol


----------



## JonAmbrose

Ham and Egger said:


> Cm punk is working a slower style on purpose? I feel he might kick it into another gear in a bit.


it's his first match in over 7 years ofc he is slower


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny and Christian will go hard on the false finishes to try and keep the tiring fans going.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Wow this is a boring match. I'm not asking for a non sensical spot fest like Bucks Vs Bros every match but this is a slow paced 80s style match. Wow.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow did not see that explosion coming from Punk, he looked dead.


----------



## Geeee

nice! Shout out to the match with Cena


----------



## AnonymousOne

Wow


----------



## JonAmbrose

That GTS looked awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby is dominating this match. GTS!


----------



## Trophies

Darby giving Punk a rest.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> Disagree.
> 
> World title match should always main event
> 
> ESPECIALLY if a HUGE debut is(potentially) involved.


Like I said, I agree with that in almost all cases. This one probably should be last. Hogan/Rock absolutely should have been last.


----------



## Chris22

JonAmbrose said:


> it's his first match in over 7 years ofc he is slower


Yeah, I don't really know what I was expecting from Punk but it'll take time for him to back into the swing of things after not wrestling for so long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434710671632052227


----------



## One Shed

Imagine this match ending in a count out hahaha.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Christian was the same in his first few matches. Not everyone can come back like HBK and be god tier immediately.


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> It's literally his first match in nearly a decade.





JonAmbrose said:


> it's his first match in over 7 years ofc he is slower





bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Wow this is a boring match. I'm not asking for a non sensical spot fest like Bucks Vs Bros every match but this is a slow paced 80s style match. Wow.


Yeah it’s how Christian works and outside of Chicago, this style won’t work for most AEW audiences


----------



## Nothing Finer

This was never going to be a great match, it's a dead feud, all they've talked about in the build up is how much they love each other. The entrance and Punk's win are all people are here for.


----------



## Buster Baxter

lmao at that GTS


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans about split?


----------



## JonAmbrose

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, I don't really know what I was expecting from Punk but it'll take time for him to back into the swing of things after not wrestling for so long.


he's also not getting younger still this is good he'll get better


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby really carried Punk through this match. Puni hasn't done much that seems impressive tbh.


----------



## [email protected]

Punk is angling for a heel turn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The rest of the roster needs to stop doing variations of the GTS out of respect for Punk. Tay Conti and Sammy come to mind.
*


----------



## The XL 2

CM Punk is going to have a stroke working 100 mph with these kids, lmao


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Darby going Mickey Gall on Punk.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

A PG Attitude said:


> Christian was the same in his first few matches. Not everyone can come back like HBK and be god tier immediately.


Are you implying Christian is now "good" in the ring? Most are heavily critical of his AEW matches.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Chan Hung said:


> Fans about split?


Yeah, they're split alright, about 90/10 Punk.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Darby is a nut lol


----------



## 3venflow

Darby legit has the beat standard tope suicida I've ever seen and I've seen a fuckton of wrestling.


----------



## drougfree

darby puttin punk over


----------



## RD25

I feel like Punk will turn heel which he should 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

This is a proper match.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Welcome back Punk


----------



## BuckshotLarry

That coffin drop spot was brilliant


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## Wolf Mark

When is Nash coming in.


----------



## One Shed

Punk with the Undertaker sit-up haha.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Honestly Darby is the only thing making this match decent.


----------



## Whoanma

Good final sequence.


----------



## ProjectGargano

It was a good match after all


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Sitting up to dodge the coffin drop was dope and dangerous lol


----------



## Chris22

3venflow said:


> Darby legit has the beat standard tope suicida I've ever seen and I've seen a fuckton of wrestling.


He's small and slim like a dart.


----------



## Punk_316

Punk is still fantastic.


----------



## A PG Attitude

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Are you implying Christian is now "good" in the ring? Most are heavily critical of his AEW matches.


I thought his match with Omega was great.


----------



## izhack111

Yes!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good match..started slow and I thought Punk looked dead but he actually got better as the match went on.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match actually


----------



## elo

Dat leg lariat!


----------



## Luigo

Solid Match - great to see punk back


----------



## JonAmbrose

awesome this should have been the length of the jericho match


----------



## AnonymousOne

What a match ! Good stuff


----------



## RD25

Another great match, Darby looked great but the right finish 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Darby is a star man ..I love this kid

Que the Darby is buried threads


----------



## The XL 2

I bet the fans turn on Punk within 3 months. He doesn't work the new age indy style and his rage against the machine gimmick he had in WWE won't work here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Darby deserves the credit


----------



## Not Lying

Of course they had a match that built up slowly, loved it.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

That was underwhelming as hell. Not gonna lie


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434711692336848896*


----------



## Trophies

Slow to start...picked up. Pretty good match. 

Now give Punk some jobbers on Dynamite so he can work up some stamina.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Someone must have fucking forgot what?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That match was good, but Punk's definitely rusty. Although, his character work, selling, facials all made up for his rust in actual in ring action and he put on a good performance. Darby bumps like crazy for Punk like we expected, and did a great job.

Not gonna go down as greatest return match ever or anything, but good enough.


----------



## One Shed

Exactly what they should have done. Good. Punk just needs to work a little rust off, which is expected.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JonAmbrose

I think cm punk expected some you still got it chants


----------



## RapShepard

A+ moment and a match I'd never watch again


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk barely did anything, I'm giving Darby all the credit for this match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

I thought Darby did his best to make the match watchable, but Punk will need to do more than the rasslin he did most of that match to get over outside of Chicago

His pace was far too slow


----------



## Whoanma

Punk just needs to work on his cardio to be able to go longer, that’s all.


----------



## shandcraig

its funny but everyone seems to want to work with Darby and he seems to be the king at putting people over in aew


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Was punk saying the match was 7 stars? LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how Punk brought storytelling to AEW and slowed down the pace. Everything made sense. *


----------



## Chan Hung

No fuckery, imagine that.


----------



## lagofala

It's still stupid to put babyface vs babyface for punk's return. Commendable effort for 1st match in 7 years. Darby had to work overtime for punk


----------



## One Shed

The XL 2 said:


> I bet the fans turn on Punk within 3 months. He doesn't work the new age indy style and his rage against the machine gimmick he had in WWE won't work here.


If it happens, he will make a great heel there.


----------



## shandcraig

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought Darby did his best to make the match watchable, but Punk will need to do more than the rasslin he did most of that match to get over outside of Chicago



punk didnt even have the loudest pop of the night too in his home town. still pretty loud of course


----------



## Londonlaw

Decent-good match. I won’t beat up on Punk. First match back in 7 years, he did well. Darby was excellent. In my opinion, Christian’s return match was actually better technically.

Between this and Eddie/Miro, (and Moxley/Kojima to a lesser extent) there is enough variety of matches and styles to abate some of my ‘repetition’ concerns.

But yes, I fear more ‘traditional’ wrestling, telling more traditional in-ring stories, on a more regular basis, will breed discontent among the ‘original’ fan base.


----------



## Chris22

I was underwhelmed by that match but Punk will just have to get comfortable in the ring again so it'll take some time.


----------



## Luigo

Come get your boy sting


----------



## The XL 2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I love how Punk brought storytelling to AEW and slowed down the pace. Everything made sense. *


That's bad wrestling according to Dave and his smart mark army


----------



## Nothing Finer

Decent match. No point having a 30 minute banger on a heatless feud with two guys who would seemingly rather suck each other off than fight each other.


----------



## reamstyles

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That match was good, but Punk's definitely rusty. Although, his character work, selling, facials all made up for his rust in actual in ring action and he put on a good performance. Darby bumps like crazy for Punk like we expected, and did a great job.
> 
> Not gonna go down as greatest return match ever or anything, but good enough.


Yup punk still has burst to complement the psychology but now I know why darby was really the perfect first match for him


----------



## 3venflow

Punk can tune up on Dark against Sydal, Angelico and Stu Grayson 🙂


----------



## Trophies

Thought Punk was about to GTS Sting. Would've marked lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

It needs to be mandatory anybody not main event level sells the GTS that hard


----------



## Wolf Mark

The lack of storylines is disappointing. just a match, that's it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434712578886885376


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Should of had Punk DTF sting there for heat dude


----------



## Good Bunny

QT main eventing!


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> punk didnt even have the loudest pop of the night too in his home town. still pretty loud of course


The Bucks-Lucia was a far hotter match


----------



## rich110991

Great to see Punk back in the ring. Good performance from him considering!


----------



## Luigo

Finally QT Marshall 🥵


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

It's pretty cool for us "old timers" to see Sting and Punk shaking hands.


----------



## RapShepard

This worked as a newer Rock vs Hogan obviously not the same in name value. But it's more a moment than a must see and rewatch match.


----------



## Not Lying

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


What a moment. Thank you AEW.


----------



## Medic

Fuck forgot about this match


----------



## lagofala

Can Punk do a match with Kenta at this age? That would be great.

Also does Punk still hate Jericho? They should figure out the dynamics and do a program.


----------



## Whoanma

Full Gear on a Saturday. Nice.


----------



## PhilThePain

Alright everyone! Here's the match we've all been waiting for!


----------



## RD25

Wolf Mark said:


> The lack of storylines is disappointing. just a match, that's it.


The storyline is Punk returning lol

Now they can put him in a proper storyline for Full Gear 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Omfg food break

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne

Punk still getting used to the tunnels lol


----------



## reamstyles

Randy Lahey said:


> The Bucks-Lucia was a far hotter match


Thats the purpose to introduce rest of aew roster..


----------



## Good Bunny

Punk looked real good


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Main Event QT!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Let's see what this newcomer Paul Wight is all about on his debut


----------



## Medic

This better be a short one


----------



## The XL 2

I want a Big Show vs CM Punk vs Sting triple threat match. Make it happen TK


----------



## JonAmbrose

time for the piss break


----------



## Luigo

Let’s go QT


----------



## izhack111

QT!! HYPE


----------



## AnonymousOne

Ugh, why does this garbage match have to happen?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The XL 2

They need to put out a missing person's report for Ogogo


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Thought Punk was about to GTS Sting. Would've marked lol


Same lol, probably laugh too


----------



## Luigo

Main Event time


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

This is embarrassing this match is going on now dude WTF


----------



## rich110991

Surely the crowd is gonna shit on this? :/


----------



## Geeee

I really thought Bryan would debut in that segment. Wonder when he's coming?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Punk's technique looked as good as ever but his cardio was lacking. 

With that being said he sucked it up and actually the second half of the match ended up better than the first half. 

It was a good, not great match overall.


----------



## Not Lying

lagofala said:


> Can Punk do a match with Kenta at this age? That would be great.
> 
> Also does Punk still hate Jericho? They should figure out the dynamics and do a program.


They were sitting next to each-other on Rampage, so I'm sure they can be professional.


----------



## Trophies

Let's hope this ends with one punch to QT and that's it.


----------



## 3venflow

Now for the real main event.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Geeee said:


> I really thought Bryan would debut in that segment. Wonder when he's coming?


Maybe he's not coming


----------



## Fifth Horseman

JonAmbrose said:


> time for the piss break


Make it quick. One punch squash incoming


----------



## lagofala

Pretty sure a debut is coming to save Paul Wight in the post match beat down.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Punk was in great shape. Awesome match


----------



## Whoanma

The cure for insomnia. I think I’ll go for a walk, just in case…


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Nothing Finer said:


> Decent match. No point having a 30 minute banger on a heatless feud with two guys who would seemingly rather suck each other off than fight each other.


LMFAO BRO


----------



## Luigo

QT Marshall looks like an absolute superstar


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don't care about these last two matches, and honestly the card's kinda taken a turn since after the tag title match. I guess we'll see how this goes, but yeah. Punk/Darby good, Women's Battle Royale and Jericho/MJF were fine but nothing special. 

Christian/Omega can pull off a great match, but we better get a very special debut since they're main eventing after the match.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Honestly Bryan might help Christian win the championship


----------



## Total Package

Great match. Punk is definitely out of shape.


----------



## Makish16

Solid match for a guy who's been gone for almost a decade, this Darby kid sold so great for punk 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne

Luigo said:


> QT Marshall looks like an absolute superstar


Troll much ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

rich110991 said:


> Surely the crowd is gonna shit on this? :/


Unless we get Strowman or something. Probably save him or Bray for Full Gear though.


----------



## Rise

Would have been cool if sting attacked him. I was hoping for that green evil Danielson too. I guess they just wanted to make it a pure feel good comeback for chicago, I can appreciate that. That’s over now though time to get punk a real feud.


----------



## Randy Lahey

QT should have gotten on the mic and said “Now for the real main event” just to troll and wake up the crowd


----------



## Wolf Mark

RD25 said:


> The storyline is Punk returning lol
> 
> Now they can put him in a proper storyline for Full Gear
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


Hopefully.


----------



## One Shed

"Was that Shemp?" The kids are not going to get that reference JR heh.


----------



## drougfree

lmao big show in 2021 who booked this crap?


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

If WWE had a match like this and in this spot. Oh man the hate would be through the roof lmao


----------



## Geeee

I Big Show just wearing a 10XL version of Dominic Mysterio's gear?


----------



## Trophies

Why does it look like Show can barely walk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Good thing I actually have to pee right now. Perhaps QT Marshall has a purpose after all.*


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Luigo said:


> QT Marshall looks like an absolute superstar


Glittery jocks do not make you a superstar


----------



## Rise

Squash match incoming


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Paul Wight looks shorter. He's getting smaller with old age


----------



## Ham and Egger

Potty break time


----------



## Chan Hung

How long til JR says: BIG SHOW? LOL


----------



## Whoanma

Squash F-in QT and wrap this shite up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Well at least most of us could go to the bathroom. I know I do. I held it in for so long lol


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Darby was the perfect opponent for Punks first match back. He made Punk look good in the match, and Punk didn't look small.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This the match people came to see. Big match QT!! Putting butts in seats


----------



## Wolf Mark

QT! QT! QT!


----------



## One Shed

Luigo said:


> QT Marshall looks like an absolute superstar


How is QT posting here while he is in the match?


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA BIG SHOW by JR


----------



## RD25

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> If WWE had a match like this and in this spot. Oh man the hate would be through the roof lmao


Yeah no clue why this is a match and it doesn't fit an otherwise great card and show

On the other hand sometimes you need these filler matches to allow the crowd to recharge

Otherwise they will have no energy for the main event 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

drougfree said:


> lmao big show in 2021 who booked this crap?


Well Mark Henry said he still has something left in the tank

Full Gear


----------



## Luigo

Oh no they buried QT Marshall


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Jr said Big Show again


----------



## lagofala

Why did Show borrow Keith Lee's gear?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Quick squash at least


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Ok I enjoyed qt getting chopped ...now keep these jobbers on dark


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

JR called him Big Show lol


----------



## Jnewt

lagofala said:


> Why did Show borrow Keith Lee's gear?


It's not like Keith Lee is using it


----------



## One Shed

Well, time to go make a "QT is buried" thread...


----------



## ProjectGargano

No post match segment? Boooo


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank God its over! 🙏🏾


----------



## Medic

That could of stayed on dark


----------



## AnonymousOne

Quick and painless, QT please go away


----------



## WrestleFAQ

My God, that was boring.


----------



## Geeee

Where was Gunn Club? That was like the only somewhat interesting thing that happened in this feud?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Henry and Show have something left in the gas tank for sure.... water.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Fifth Horseman said:


> Make it quick. One punch squash incoming


got back to see the end perfect piss break


----------



## 3venflow

Disappointed Ogogo didn't come out and one punch KO Wight.

Ohh yes, Mox vs Suzuki on Dynamite.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I feel like Punk should not have shaken Sting's hand. Just smiles and leaves.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Pointless garbage and the fact show is going over like that in 2021 LMAO


----------



## Buster Baxter

Get JR the fuck off commentary.


----------



## Luigo

Match of the night


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Geeee said:


> Where was Gunn Club? That was like the only somewhat interesting thing that happened in this feud?


Colten Gunn is 24-0. Where the fuck is his AEW title shot


----------



## Whoanma

Good riddance. Nah, who am I kidding? We all know he’ll be on next Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

A little town Cincinnati shut the fuck up lol


----------



## Rise

It’s a cool off match it was fine


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully, Paul got that out of his system and we don't need to see anymore matches.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

QT with the match of the night right there. 12 star classic. No one is topping that one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## elo

It was nice to give everyone a piss break and a downer before the main event, it's an old tactic but it works.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Omega vs Christian after a long night of wrestling will really need turn it up to get the crowd back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Huge announcement:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434715119448100874*


----------



## 3venflow

Wise move to change the date for Full Gear with the competition they would've had.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can't wait to hear Kaze ni Kare on Dynamite. 🥰


----------



## FrankenTodd

BOOM!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Big Show vs QT = Match of the Night

























Jk


----------



## A PG Attitude

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sean Ross Sapp will be pleased with these.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Wise move to change the date for Full Gear with the competition they would've had.


What did they change it to? Awesome news as a big combat sports guy.


----------



## shandcraig

personally think they need to shorten the ppv lengths


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434714441560444933


----------



## FrankenTodd

Here we go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> What did they change it to? Awesome news as a big combat sports guy.


Saturday.


----------



## lagofala

Did AEW sign Brock Anderson just to tell people that their wrestlers beat someone named brock?


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit!!


----------



## RD25

shandcraig said:


> personally think they need to shorten the ppv lengths


It's fine cos they only have 4 a year 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> Hopefully, Paul got that out of his system and we don't need to see anymore matches.


Nah if anything, this will have him have that 'i'm feeling young again itch' ask Tony Khan for a full time schedule in the ring LOL


----------



## AnonymousOne

A PG Attitude said:


> Sean Ross Sapp will be pleased with these.


I can't stand that guy, his streams are cringe, he literally begs for super chats


----------



## 3venflow

PavelGaborik said:


> What did they change it to? Awesome news as a big combat sports guy.


Nov 13th


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't think Daniel Bryan is going to show up tonight


----------



## TommyFlint

Here comes the pedophile child molesting ******** idiots try to say is a good wrestler.... what a joke.


----------



## A PG Attitude

AnonymousOne said:


> I can't stand that guy, his streams are cringe, he literally begs for super chats


Whatever dude.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Chan Hung said:


> Big Show vs QT = Match of the Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk


you ment Piss of the Year


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434714441560444933


My man is extra salty. He wants a match with Punk! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fifth Horseman said:


> Colten Gunn is 24-0. Where the fuck is his AEW title shot


Holy shit, I thought this was a joke so I looked it up and it's true.









AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website


Disover the entire All Elite Wrestling (AEW) roster and win-loss records for all Men, Women, and Tag Team divisions.




www.allelitewrestling.com





Edit: Well actually it's not, it's even worse, he's 25-0.


----------



## Geeee

Christian got MJF to do his spray tan


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kenny Fuckin’ Omega.

That’s all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine no Bryan today but instead we get.....................


----------



## TommyFlint

Kenny
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaga


----------



## Randy Lahey

Omega winning with either Bryan or Hangman confronting him would make the most sense here


----------



## One Shed

TommyFlint said:


> Here comes the pedophile child molesting ****** idiots try to say is a good wrestler.... what a joke.


What?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## dandeman2008

I thought punk was decent. the long tights looked terrible though.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This will be a banger


----------



## lagofala

Nothing Finer said:


> Holy shit, I thought this was a joke so I looked it up and it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website
> 
> 
> Disover the entire All Elite Wrestling (AEW) roster and win-loss records for all Men, Women, and Tag Team divisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allelitewrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well actually it's not, it's even worse, he's 25-0.


Give him his title shot Tony Khan you Coward.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Saturday.


You mean Sunday? November 6th was Sat and Usman vs Colby II was that night.


----------



## shandcraig

i wonder if kenny dying his hair means a character switch again soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is easily PPV of the year. I've never been this happy throughout a whole AEW show.*


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> You mean Sunday? November 6th was Sat and Usman vs Colby II was that night.


Nope. It’s on Saturday, thankfully.


----------



## TommyFlint

Two Sheds said:


> What?


Go watch aewbotches videos on that weirdo. One of his friends is a registered sex offender. It's not hard to figure out what that sicko is in real life.... why do u think he like flat Asian girls that look like little boys.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## FrankenTodd

The Waffle House[emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Christian getting lot of boos lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

LETS GET IT!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Omega's hair is in Super Saiyan God mode


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

This sounds like a heel vs heel match bc Christian got a mixed reaction and so did Kenny


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

TommyFlint said:


> Go watch aewbotches videos on that weirdo. One of his friends is a registered sex offender. It's not hard to figure out what that sicko is in real life.... why do u think he like flat Asian girls that look like little boys.


What are you on about


----------



## Chan Hung

Im not expecting Bryan today, but if he shows cool. Im expecting Ric Flair instead


----------



## Rise

Highly doubt Omega loses here. His entrance is cool the perfect “I’m huge in Japan” entrance lol.


----------



## Geeee

Are they building to another Omega vs Moxley match? They've mentioned him stealing the belt from Mox twice now.


----------



## Ockap

Qt marshall is the new x pac holy shit


----------



## Geeee

isn't it cute that Christian Cage and Kenny Omega have matching gear?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yeah it's 2inutes in and I'm already convinced this will be great


----------



## One Shed

TommyFlint said:


> Go watch aewbotches videos on that weirdo. One of his friends is a registered sex offender. It's not hard to figure out what that sicko is in real life.... why do u think he like flat Asian girls that look like little boys.


Yes, I did know about some of the stuff with Rance. Booking someone does not make you the same as them though. He obviously should drop that guy as an associate if he still talks to him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434717260761866253


----------



## shandcraig

Ockap said:


> Qt marshall is the new x pac holy shit



please dont insult xpac like that


----------



## ripcitydisciple

AnonymousOne said:


> I can't stand that guy, his streams are cringe, he literally begs for super chats


Did you know that's how he pays his staff?


----------



## AnonymousOne

Big Show and Christian back to back. Welcome to AEWWE Smackdown!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Nope. It’s on Saturday, thankfully.


I prefer Saturdays so it must be moved to the following Saturday then (13th) so it doesn't compete against Usman/Colby II on the 6th.


----------



## Trophies

Omega is an Urkel fan lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol like that table smash


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434703322636824577


----------



## FrankenTodd

Don Callis. Always doing God’s work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434717260761866253


Bryan screwed Colten.


----------



## JonAmbrose

great match so far


----------



## Trophies

So is this a no DQ match or...


----------



## AnonymousOne

When did this become a NO DQ match ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, I did know about some of the stuff with Rance. Booking someone does not make you the same as them though. He obviously should drop that guy as an associate if he still talks to him.


Kenny didn't know he was a sex offender at the time and they aren't even friends. Kenny booked him on a show. People will find any excuse to hate someone


----------



## shandcraig

if don callis is not a full time ring side announcer in year or 2 max we riot


----------



## KrysRaw1

Why is Don dressed like a pimp


----------



## Chris22

I love watching Christian. He's one of my all time favorites. This should be solid.


----------



## AnonymousOne

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you know that's how he pays his staff?


Don't care still cringe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ockap said:


> Qt marshall is the new x pac holy shit


*That's disrespectful to X-PAC!*


----------



## AnonymousOne

AEW's rules are very confusing.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Chris22 said:


> I love watching Christian. He's one of my all time favorites. This should be solid.


cm punk would do good to have a chat with him


----------



## AnonymousOne

When did this become a no dq match ?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Match has been really good..

Shame the 300 lbers in the crowd are too out of breath to applaud after cheering for three hours


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ooops


----------



## 3venflow

Quite a recovery.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's disrespectful to X-PAC!*


It's even disrespectful to the 123 kid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Nothing Finer

AnonymousOne said:


> AEW's rules are very confusing.


What rules?


----------



## JonAmbrose

man omega and aj could have a really good match if aj wasnt in stupid wwe


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Any old WWE fans getting Y2J vs Triple H at WrestleMania 18 vibes? A Bryan Danielson debut is the only thing that could justify this cold main event.*


----------



## Geeee

I think it's weird to point out a trademark spot that's a guy getting his own ass kicked.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434703322636824577


What’s this in reference to?


----------



## rich110991

RubberbandGoat said:


> What’s this in reference to?


Ruby I think


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Any old WWE fans getting Y2J vs Triple H at WrestleMania 18 vibes? A Bryan Danielson debut is the only thing that could justify this cold main event.*


Yes, I mentioned Hogan/Rock a few times as to why the Punk match should have gone last. And now everyone sees why.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RubberbandGoat said:


> What’s this in reference to?


Ruby Soho i think


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I'm over this match. Ready to see what happens after it. Feels like a cold main as nobody thinks Cage has a chance.


----------



## JonAmbrose

RubberbandGoat said:


> What’s this in reference to?


this means KO is gonna dissappear of TV like Sasha Banks xDD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, I mentioned Hogan/Rock a few times as to why the Punk match should have gone last. And now everyone sees why.


*People argued with us all week about this and now look. Dead silence.*


----------



## lanceroni_66

RubberbandGoat said:


> What’s this in reference to?


I would assume Ruby Soho


----------



## Rise

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm over this match. Ready to see what happens after it. Feels like a cold main as nobody thinks Cage has a chance.


Agreed first time I’ve been bored all night


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Honestly, having a tough time staying interested in this match. It's not technically a bad match, but it's just kinda there.


----------



## Chris22

The Legit DMD said:


> *Any old WWE fans getting Y2J vs Triple H at WrestleMania 18 vibes? A Bryan Danielson debut is the only thing that could justify this cold main event.*


It's not really cold at all and Omega/Christian will easily smoke Darby/Punk.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Page 100 I'm here


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *People argued with us all week about this and now look. Dead silence.*


We should never question the wisdom of the booker of the year. What the hell do we know? Oh, you mean exactly what we said would happen happened. Crazy, right?


----------



## ShadowCounter

The Legit DMD said:


> *People argued with us all week about this and now look. Dead silence.*


It's not dead silence. Why do you always lie?


----------



## JonAmbrose

this match is good it was the jericho match being too long


----------



## Boldgerg

Christian is just boring. So, so boring.


----------



## The XL 2

Of all the ex WWE old guys, I feel that Christian has the most to offer.


----------



## A PG Attitude

The crowd wasn't even that hot for the Punk match. If anything should have main evented over this its the tag title match/


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like the pace of this match. Easy to follow


----------



## CovidFan

It's a filler defense. Why would it have any good heat?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Part of the issue with this match, is we already saw it a few weeks back. And it was a great one at that, but this one in this spot on this night just isn't clicking.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Boldgerg said:


> Christian is just boring. So, so boring.


yeah no.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Punk/Darby isn't a main event feud, it should have been much earlier in the night.


----------



## Rise

Bust out the pizza slicers


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chris22

I kinda like the blue hair, he's pulling it off.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I swear I could watch v-triggers all day.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Twinkletoes McFingerbang


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Their Rampage match was A LOT better. I get why AEW felt the need to sign Christian but I have zero idea why they'd put him in the main event of their biggest show of the year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> We should never question the wisdom of the booker of the year. What the hell do we know? Oh, you mean exactly what we said would happen happened. Crazy, right?


*I'ma hold my word and give Tony Khan a week pass for an overall great PPV that made sense.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> We should never question the wisdom of the booker of the year. What the hell do we know? Oh, you mean exactly what we said would happen happened. Crazy, right?


Except the crowd is certainly not silent. Underwhelming to be sure, but dead silent? Lol no.


----------



## Art Vandaley

A PG Attitude said:


> The crowd wasn't even that hot for the Punk match. If anything should have main evented over this its the tag title match/


Agreed, unless Danielson comes out the cage match should have gone last.


----------



## elo

They're working a great championship match but there's no heat there, Hangman is the only one who should be beating Kenny for this title.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Nothing Finer said:


> Punk/Darby isn't a main event feud, it should have been much earlier in the night.


hey they delivered the best piss of the year match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Christian just took a nasty bump


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Kenny might have gotten legit injured there


----------



## FrankenTodd

Don callis fanning Omega 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Their Rampage match was A LOT better. I get why AEW felt the need to sign Christian but I have zero idea why they'd put him in the main event of their biggest show of the year.


TK is a big Christian fanboy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Don Drip Callis with the pink pimp suit


----------



## RapShepard

I really don't get what people see in Christian in ring.


----------



## JonAmbrose

elo said:


> They're working a great championship match but there's no heat there, Hangman is the only one who should be beating Kenny for this title.


there's no way omega loses again so match is kinda predictable would like to see some DB at the end


----------



## JonAmbrose

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get what people see in Christian in ring.


I mean you can hear the people chanting right? Christian is good


----------



## Fifth Horseman

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get what people see in Christian in ring.


He outworks everyone can't you see?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

I think this is a terrific match. The fans are tired but not disinterested.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> Except the crowd is certainly not silent. Underwhelming to be sure, but dead silent? Lol no.


I never said they were dead silent. I said earlier having Punk on before this would kill the crowd in the same way Hogan/Rock did, which it has. The reactions are night and day.

You give them this:










then they are all sitting on their hands in the last match


----------



## Nothing Finer

The greatest achievement of Kenny Omega's in ring career isn't 7* matches, it's making Christian's spear look good.


----------



## lagofala

No one expects Christian to win. That's why.


----------



## Geeee

how are there "elements added" if it's supposed to be a real contest? I don't like this meta commentary..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434715976969461760


----------



## RapShepard

JonAmbrose said:


> I mean you can hear the people chanting right? Christian is good


I've never liked Christian solo match wise, promos gold tag team good, but Christian by himself I have always been bored by


----------



## Wolf Mark

Is the Impact title on the line as well?


----------



## Whoanma

Wolf Mark said:


> Is the Impact title on the line as well?


No.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a great match


----------



## AnonymousOne

Daniel Bryan is definitely helping Christian


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The refs act like NPCs lmao


----------



## Chris22

I'm thoroughly enjoying this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is dragging at this point. End it already and get to Bryan debut please.


----------



## JonAmbrose

oh god that KS


----------



## lagofala

I like the way Christian sells the v trigger.


----------



## The XL 2

Good match. Christian has a lot to offer still


----------



## Fifth Horseman

I think they will save the Danielson debut for TV


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit at that finish


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh good, it's over.

WEAK main event, probably weakest match on the show.


----------



## AnonymousOne

I love Callis lol


----------



## Whoanma

Super OWA. Good night, Christian.


----------



## Chris22

Cool finish!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Finally! A finisher of the top rope works lol.


----------



## markomania

Christian should go heel after this, he's more entertaining


----------



## rich110991

Nice!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

WOOOOOOOOOH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kenny wins predictable


----------



## AnonymousOne

I guess the Daniel Bryan rumors were false ?


----------



## Not Lying

Good job by Kenny and Cage getting the crowd back in the last couple of minutes. Insane finish, and great match.


----------



## RapShepard

Christian is mid as a solo guy, what's next for Omega


----------



## Geeee

Imagine how sick this PPV would have been if Omega vs Hangman was the main. Still really good PPV overall


----------



## 3venflow

The Elite is here, something gonna happen.


----------



## One Shed

Normally JR's botches do not bother me, but calling the middle rope the top rope is just too much.


----------



## Chris22

Here come The No Belt Bucks.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s gooooo


----------



## One Shed

Afterbirth time.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Elite in the ring introducing Adam Cole would be good


----------



## RapShepard

B+ or A- PPV


----------



## One Shed

KILL MARKO. "Too little, too late" is right JR.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The killswitch looked like a million bucks, the imagery of the crowd standing up when Omega went for the One Winged Angel was absolutely superb. Couldn't write it.

On the other hand, I'm sick to death of these assholes interfering in every Omega match. He doesn't need it.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Why are the crowd chanting yes?! There's a ring beatdown going on, they should be chanting "no"!


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssssssssass


----------



## 3venflow

BAY BAY


----------



## The XL 2

Their must be a factory that churns out vanilla midgets somewhere.


----------



## Whoanma

Oh shite.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Adam Cole BAY BAY!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

Holy shit!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Debut swerve haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Adam Cole?

Nope, not worth main eventing with this shit. Bryan better be right behind him.


----------



## Trophies

BAYBAY!


----------



## Chris22

Cole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey

CALLED IT


----------



## American_Nightmare

Danielson too now I guess


----------



## lagofala

BAY BAY


----------



## AnonymousOne

Adam Cole instead of Bryan? Lame


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Adam Cole is a bit of a letdown to be honest, not a fan.


----------



## 3venflow

Elite 4 life


----------



## drougfree

who is this geek? i want Bryan


----------



## A PG Attitude

OMG we are getting Bryan and Cole arent we.


----------



## FrankenTodd

YESSSSS!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonAmbrose

I dislike Adam Cole give me Daniel Bryan


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dang he said fuck NXT


----------



## The XL 2

The Young Bucks make Adam Cole look small. Hilarious.


----------



## One Shed

I knew he would join his geeky friends.


----------



## The One

Randy Lahey said:


> CALLED IT


Good shit.


----------



## Trophies

BAYBAY SWERVE


----------



## Randy Lahey

YES COLE back in The ELITE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*PERFECT!!!*


----------



## adamclark52

Is the IWC going to have any jizz left by October?


----------



## Mainboy

Holy shittttttrtt


----------



## FrankenTodd

OMG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

BEST PPV EVAH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

THANK GOD.

They nearly had me.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## shandcraig

lol losing most of their belts but the most dominate faction ?


----------



## Trophies

HE'S HERE!!!!


----------



## ImpactFan

YES


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fucking hell.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilThePain

_goes to AEW shop to order the Bryan Danielson plain white tee_


----------



## The XL 2

Their are like 80 people on this roster who will never be on TV again.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Double debut. Nice!


----------



## One Shed

Good thing Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson did not see each other in the back there.


----------



## Geeee

Bryan Danielson with the healing touch bringing all the babyfaces to their feet.


----------



## Chris22

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dang he said fuck NXT


He accomplished everything he could in NXT and realized he wasn't gonna make it on the main roster.


----------



## lagofala

I can't hate on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I wanted Final Countdown, but this will do.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is now the best roster on the planet, and it's not even fucking close.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cole works for this situation. Now do Bullet Club vs The Elite on Dynamite.*


----------



## NXT Only

This was the best wrestling show in the last idk how many years. It had everything.


----------



## Whoanma

A swerve of the swerve.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## A PG Attitude

That's up there as one of the coolest things I've ever seen in pro wrestling.


----------



## Boxingfan

Let’s fucking go!


----------



## FrankenTodd

THIS Daniel Bryan song hits!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lagofala

I'm just sad we can't see Undisputed Era.


----------



## kyledriver

What a fanfuckingtastic way to end the show.

YES

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

A+ ppv


----------



## elo

This fucking show man, wow.


----------



## llj

LOL at the marks in here upset about Cole instead of Bryan...then Bryan comes


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was fucking wild.


----------



## Araragi

Danielson debuting with a trap beat lmao.


----------



## shandcraig

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cole works for this situation. Now do Bullet Club vs The Elite on Dynamite.*



maybe kenny will turn on the elite and join bullet club if that ever happened


----------



## AnonymousOne

YESSS YESS YESSSS


----------



## Chris22

They actually did a double debut!? 

WTF!!


----------



## ImpactFan

This show & this ending was awesome! Best fucking PPV in a while


----------



## Thomazbr

I just want to make my words signed and sealed that I don't like Cole in AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Solid show


----------



## Not Lying

One of the best PPVs of all times.


----------



## RLT1981

wwe is dead good knowing you Vinny Mac


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Dryan Banielson is All Elite!


----------



## shandcraig

why do guys think shaving the entire sides of their hair with a little bun ontop is a good look


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ouzen said:


> Danielson debuting with a trap beat lmao.


It's probably a place holder song until they give him a new one


----------



## FrankenTodd

Well I got my money’s worth.

And Kenny is still the star.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Jr didn't say Daniel Bryan? Successful night.


----------



## lagofala

Ouzen said:


> Danielson debuting with a trap beat lmao.


Doesn't fit him though. Either the original one or Final Countdown 4life


----------



## Jericolcaholic

Best ppv i have ever seen, period.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Nothing Finer said:


> Why are the crowd chanting yes?! There's a ring beatdown going on, they should be chanting "no"!


For Danielson.


----------



## Rise

How do they top this? I mean I’m the biggest Wyatt mark but how does he debut after this? Lol amazing ppv unbelievable


----------



## adamclark52




----------



## Efie_G

What a fucking PPV.... how unreal


----------



## FrankenTodd

Adapting said:


> Jr didn't say Daniel Bryan? Successful night.


I was still marking out from Bay Bay to notice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonAmbrose

Chris22 said:


> They actually did a double debut!?
> 
> WTF!!


incredible just in cre di ble


----------



## Chris22

llj said:


> LOL at the marks in here upset about Cole instead of Bryan...then Bryan comes


The marks need to hold on to their panties.


----------



## RapShepard

They now have Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Jericho, Cole, Omega, Cody, and The Bucks with Hangman, MJF, Black, Miro, Darby, Christian, and Brittt as side pieces "they're only 2 years old is no longer an out. They need to do numbers as they have a lot of names for an unsplit show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Sheeeeeesh well that was great. Kenny vs Danielson should be a 15 star match


----------



## Mainboy

Signing the biggest guy outside wwe who hasn’t wrestled in 7 years, then signing a guy who was great in nxt and them signing a guy who has main evented a few wrestlemania’s in a few weeks is fucking amazing.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> why do guys think shaving the entire sides of their hair with a little bun ontop is a good look


Because it's in


----------



## Randy Lahey

Loved hearing Kenny say after Cole kicked jungle boy “what you guys think was going to happen? This guy is one of our best friends”


----------



## Nothing Finer

ripcitydisciple said:


> For Danielson.


This guy?!


----------



## lagofala

AEW can finally compete! The star power is off the charts. Now they just need to inject more into the women's division.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Jr didn't say Daniel Bryan? Successful night.


He got "Ruby Riott" in though


----------



## Whoanma

TK, talk to Europe. Negotiate those rights. Buy The Final Countdown, come on.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I liked the part where, where Bryan Danielson came out to kick the crap out of everybody.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Best PPV of all time


----------



## elo

Bring the fucking Trios titles in already TONY, there's so many amazing trios combos......DO IT TONY.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed that ppv loved the ending


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

lagofala said:


> AEW can finally compete! The star power is off the charts. Now they just need to inject more into the women's division.


Bray and Braun at Full Gear too?


----------



## rich110991

Oh my fucking god!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Randy Lahey said:


> Loved hearing Kenny say after Cole kicked jungle boy “what you guys think was going to happen? This guy is one of our best friends”


They murdered him though lmao


----------



## Jnewt

The American Dragon is Reborn


----------



## TheGreatBanana

That was a crazy end. I’m glad they did a double debut. The stars aligned for them to pull that off.


----------



## Stormbringer

The XL 2 said:


> Their are like 80 people on this roster who will never be on TV again.


2 hours of Dynamite, an hour of Rampage and an hour and a half of Dark. 4.5 hours a week is plenty of time.


----------



## Tell it like it is

THAT WAS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Good Bunny

That was overbooked to hell but I'll take it. They gonna have to do Blood & Guts with those guys, I figure.


----------



## lagofala

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Bray and Braun at Full Gear too?


I really don't think those guys are needed. Learn from WCW! Don't sign everyone.


----------



## Natsuke

Big ups to Adam Cole for doing the double debut. He really didn't have to share the spotlight like that and could've waited some other time, but they all probably realized the potential a double debut could've done. It just made Danielson's debut even better.

Lots of respect to him for that. I haven't watched wrestling in over 5 years, and I was genuinely impressed. I liked it!


----------



## Rise

Good luck to raw tomorrow


----------



## RD25

What a PPV, what an end to a PPV this has to be one of the best PPVs I've seen in years

Well done AEW you absolutely smashed it tonight - you truly lived up to the name and went all out with this PPV 


Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo

What a fucking show. Best ppv of the year hands down. 

WOW WOW WOW!!!! 

Great matches and amazing moments. Two fucking debuts but Bryan being there at the end place exploded. 

Like to mention also the bucks/lucha bros match not just MOTY but one of the best matches in YEARS. Was magnificent and crowd were fucking super hot for it. 

NEW ERA FUCKING BEGINS!!! 

AEW! AEW! AEW!


----------



## Medic

Fuck

That was one awesome PPV, they need to keep the momentum going on Dynamite.


----------



## H4L

That was an amazing PPV. So much talent in one promotion. AEW has done something I didn’t think would ever happen and that’s get me excited for wrestling again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan, you've outdone yourself. This is their best pay-per-view ever.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434725945441722369


----------



## RockOfJericho

They knocked that PPV out of the park.


----------



## Adapting

That PPV slapped holy shit. That was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434726714240868354*


----------



## VanillaRice10

A double debut! I’ve seen two men jump from WWF to the WWE but it didn’t happen in the same night. Plus the Elite killed Adam Cole and I didn’t expect him to debut. I thought when Kenny was spitting his promo and the lights went out The final countdown would hit. But I was quite suprised with Adam Cole to debut first and join the Elite. Then the American Dragon debuts. Nice way to get us TK. Not what I expected.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Live look from the McMahon Mansion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

This show was fucking GOAT level holy shit


----------



## adamclark52

So when’s AEW doing their brand split?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Danielson and Cole are decent additions but I can't say Cole will add anything of note. People going on about the dream matches they'll have, what about dream stories? Dream promo battles? Fuck the matches I wanna see if they can both hang on the mic.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Nothing Finer said:


> This guy?!


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Chris22

Pretty awesome PPV, I loved it but just imagine if Pac/Andrade was on the card...omg!


----------



## EMGESP

That was one of the greatest endings in a PPV I've ever seen. That was a 10/10 show by AEW, easily their greatest PPV so far. Its going to be near impossible to top that.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Bryan’s theme song is really good. Would’ve been nice if it was the final countdown, but the theme has a new vibe to it. Crazy to see both Punk and Bryan in AEW. These two spear headed the indy movement in WWE. They were the alternative. Now they’re in the alternative.


----------



## Rise

lagofala said:


> I really don't think those guys are needed. Learn from WCW! Don't sign everyone.


I disagree they bring a different element which is good. Aew has a ton of forgettable people to cut if you have to.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Looks like we got our main event for the New York show.

Bryan Danielson, Christian Cage, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus
vs.
Kenny Omega, Adam Cole, and The Young Bucks


----------



## Good Bunny

The XL 2 said:


> Their are like 80 people on this roster who will never be on TV again.


Nobody on Dark is gonna be a breakout star this year. I'll take a show full of proven talent all up and down Dynamite and Rampage over up-and-comers who can't promo


----------



## Adapting

FrankenTodd said:


> Live look from the McMahon Mansion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty accurate, but I'd have Khan dragging his nutsack all over Vince. AEW is here.


----------



## Prosper

Best PPV I have seen in the last decade easily


----------



## DtX

I was wondering who Bryan was going to feud with first now I know - Adam Cole. Which is going to be AMAZING.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Really really good PPV. I don't really rewatch PPVs anymore but I will probably rewatch this.


----------



## DaSlacker

That was a lot of fun. 

Literally the only downer was a washed up Paul Wight being allowed to go more than a minute.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam F*cking Cole !


----------



## shawnyhc01

I swerve your swerve!! Awesome PPV!! AEW foreva!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

This may be the alcohol talking but to all the hardcores out there, I'm glad I got to share this amazing moment with ya'll. 

Easily the best PPV of the year, and quite possibly the best PPV I've watched since WrestleMania 17.


----------



## Good Bunny

lagofala said:


> I really don't think those guys are needed. Learn from WCW! Don't sign everyone.


Ha! Yeah right. If I were Tony, I'd bring them both over.

Dump the Janelas and Kips already


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

2 solid debuts to cap off a great PPV. It was amazing to see Punk wrestling again, The Bucks vs Lucha Bros match was electric; The Main event was fun and Jericho vs MJF told a good story.

Adam Cole is a great fit for the Elite and I can't wait to see what my boy Bri D does at AEW.

The future looks bright for AEW, its great to see.

Thanks and well done for a fun show.


----------



## Rise

PavelGaborik said:


> This may be the alcohol talking but to all the hardcores out there, I'm glad I got to share this amazing moment with ya'll.
> 
> Easily the best PPV of the year, and quite possibly the best PPV I've watched since WrestleMania 17.


That was amazing, cheers!


----------



## Whoanma

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam F*cking Cole !


Congrats.


----------



## JonAmbrose

PavelGaborik said:


> This may be the alcohol talking but to all the hardcores out there, I'm glad I got to share this amazing moment with ya'll.
> 
> Easily the best PPV of the year, and quite possibly the best PPV I've watched since WrestleMania 17.


Yeah man this is awesome, I still think aew didnt need adam cole, I would like bray for them much more, they dont have enough tv time for the shit that's coming


----------



## Jamescaws

PavelGaborik said:


> With all the talk about Adam Cole debuting


_AEW did an error tonight, Adam Cole joining Kenny Omega? Adam Cole should have came aboard AEW a face and became AEW World Champion, not now. That spot is reserved for Daniel Bryan._


----------



## Jnewt

How does someone even watch Raw tomorrow night after watching this? I don't even know if I will attempt it.


----------



## DaRealNugget

Best ppv I've seen in years. It's also the only ppv I've seen in years, but kudos to Tony Khan and AEW for reigniting my love for pro-wrestling.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Rise said:


> I disagree they bring a different element which is good. Aew has a ton of forgettable people to cut if you have to.


adam cole doesnt really bring anything new to the table


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm struggling to think of a better non Mania PPV than that. That was phenomenal.


----------



## keithf40

Jnewt said:


> How does someone even watch Raw tomorrow night after watching this? I don't even know if I will attempt it.


Compare the talent in aew to the raw roster. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Jnewt said:


> How does someone even watch Raw tomorrow night after watching this? I don't even know if I will attempt it.


Do you mean suffer RAW, right?


----------



## omaroo

Has to be AEWS best PPV ever. Gona be tough for them to out do this one if I'm being honest. 

Their roster is fucking amazing now. Women's division still needs quite a bit of work though which is still their weakest link. Personally don't give a toss about Ruby. 

In terms of Bryan's theme song it's cool but don't think it's fits him. Guess the rights to countdown was not possible.


----------



## Chris22

Robert Macie said:


> _AEW did an error tonight, Adam Cole joining Kenny Omega? Adam Cole should have came aboard AEW a face and became AEW World Champion, not now. That spot is reserved for Daniel Bryan._


I don't want to see either of them just walking in and becoming AEW champion though. They need to earn it like everyone else. They need to uphold the ranking system they have too. Hangman Adam Page is the next AEW champion anyway.


----------



## 3venflow

Even though I'm against content overkill, I kinda wish AEW had a few more PPVs as the guys get to go out there and work their craft to the fullest. On TV there's always time restrictions and the need to keep things moving with the big roster. 

That was just a night of great pro wrestling, action, diverse styles and huge moments. I also like that by cutting back on the overbooking or 'afterbirths' the one after the main event was cool.

Amazing show and the best PPV AEW has done now. I wonder if they can top this or of this will be viewed as the apex in years to come.

As Excalibur said, it now feels like the home of pro wrestling.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus Christ man I don't even know where to begin in reviewing this shit


----------



## keithf40

JonAmbrose said:


> Yeah man this is awesome, I still think aew didnt need adam cole, I would like bray for them much more, they dont have enough tv time for the shit that's coming


Aew dark may become must watch bc you are right, they don't have enough TV time 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

“THIS IS A REVOLUTION”


----------



## Adapting

Danielson's music theme is so much better wow, that hit different.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434728312744579074

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnyhc01

Jnewt said:


> How does someone even watch Raw tomorrow night after watching this? I don't even know if I will attempt it.


I will keep replay this PPV next week at the timeslot of RAW and SD and NXT


----------



## Chris22

keithf40 said:


> Aew dark may become must watch bc you are right, they don't have enough TV time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It'll be a tough task trying to build Cole, Punk, Bryan, Andrade, Malakai all at the same time and then you've got the AEW originals too like Adam Page, MJF, Sammy and Wardlow etc.


----------



## JonAmbrose

rich110991 said:


> “THIS IS A REVOLUTION”


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That was a fucking amazing PPV, Lucha Bros/Young Bucks match of the night.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PavelGaborik said:


> This may be the alcohol talking but to all the hardcores out there, I'm glad I got to share this amazing moment with ya'll.
> 
> Easily the best PPV of the year, and quite possibly the best PPV I've watched since WrestleMania 17.


If I had to choose two PPV's to show a non-wrestling fan to try get them into wrestling I would go with Mania 17 and All out 2021. Just perfect shows.


----------



## rich110991

I can’t sleep


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Simon Miller is going to have a fucking seizure on the next ups and downs.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Chris22 said:


> It'll be a tough task trying to build Cole, Punk, Bryan, Andrade, Malakai all at the same time and then you've got the AEW originals too like Adam Page, MJF, Sammy and Wardlow etc.


Not really if you see how they built the promo between CM Punk and Darby.


----------



## Mainboy

As someone who really only started watching this a few weeks ago property. I haven’t enjoyed a ppv like that in a wrong time.

always been a huge wwe fan but if wwe keep going the way they are they could be in trouble.


----------



## Prosper

Bruh imagine if PAC vs Andrade wasn't cancelled lol, AEW was really going "All Out" tonight


----------



## [email protected]

Excellent PPV. The first actual PPV I've watched in years. Every match delivered what it needed to. I'm not going to remember all of them as alcohol has taken hold.

Kingston vs Miro told a great story that protected both of them. Moxley vs Kojima was a really solid match that put both over. Suzuki coming out how he did protected everyone and gave me interest for Dynamite. Baker vs Statlander was a good match with good spots. I felt the ending kind of happened at random but whatever, it was good. 

The tag match was amazing. I cringed a lite during the superkick spot, but who cares the match was phenomenal. Jericho salvaged something for a last run. He needs some time off and some time to get a bit more in shape but I was happy he won and MJF worked it great.

The battle royal was fine. Good spots and I felt like I knew who was supposed to win. Worked fine, but I don't know who Ruby is and I feel like they got work to do there. 

My expectations for the Punk match were pretty low and it outperformed them to me. It told a nice story where Punk teased heel tendencies and was willing to take some good bumps for a first match back. His timing needs a little work but he's way better than I elected. QT vs Paul White was exactly what it should have been. Basically a squash with a tiny bit of drama.

Main event was wonderful. 
The two reveals were fun as hell and definitely have me tuned in for Wednesday


----------



## Neverb3fore

Lots of people criticised the decision to go with Christian Vs omega as the main event instead of giving page his big moment, but Tony Kahn has been proven totally right here. You don't get that finishing moment if page wins the title. You can still finish off the page storyline later in the year or early next year, that moment was a once in a lifetime.

Bravo tony, tonight you earned our trust, or mine at least.


----------



## omaroo

Was awesome swerve with the two debuts which made Bryan's debut even more awesome. Bravo TK!! 

I do agree it may be impossible to top this ppv going forward for AEW. But that shouldn't be anything to worry about as this will be a talked about show for a long time and truly be cemented as historic which I'm happy with tbh. 

Only downsides to the ppv for me were Ruby winning over thunder Rosa and the shit that was show/QT. 

I do hope strauman and even Wyatt don't show up in AEW but seems highly likely they may do so end of this year.


----------



## DaSlacker

keithf40 said:


> Aew dark may become must watch bc you are right, they don't have enough TV time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The likes of Joey Janela, Jack Evans and Evil Uno were just there to get the ball rolling when the McMahons were tieing everybody to 5 year contracts. Now they are not needed on a contractual basis. Pay per date to do the job will suffice. 

Though personally I'd keep the roster as it is and start loaning talent out to help strengthen the forbidden door.


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> This may be the alcohol talking but to all the hardcores out there, I'm glad I got to share this amazing moment with ya'll.
> 
> Easily the best PPV of the year, and quite possibly the best PPV I've watched since WrestleMania 17.


Hell, I was AT 17 so I can definitely agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Well. I’m completely fucking drunk. What a fucking incredible PPV from top to bottom. Good night everyone, I love you!


----------



## Prosper

Neverb3fore said:


> Lots of people criticised the decision to go with Christian Vs omega as the main event instead of giving page his big moment, but Tony Kahn has been proven totally right here. You don't get that finishing moment if page wins the title. You can still finish off the page storyline later in the year or early next year, that moment was a once in a lifetime.
> 
> Bravo tony, tonight you earned our trust, or mine at least.


Yeah Hangman is gonna get a big return pop regardless and will still be mega over, so crowning him later at Full Gear for example is 100% fine


----------



## omaroo

A PG Attitude said:


> I'm struggling to think of a better non Mania PPV than that. That was phenomenal.


It's shat on quite a few Manias over recent years that's for sure imo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434725794123816961

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya

what a frickin ending


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> Yeah Hangman is gonna get a big return pop regardless and will still be mega over, so crowning him later at Full Gear for example is 100% fine


hangman will return and as usual get a bigger pop than even all these new guys coming in. He was getting the loudest pop on the roster for a while.They have been sorta wasting his push though. Hope they push him hard when he returns.


----------



## A PG Attitude

A PG Attitude said:


> Feels like it's gonna be a really historical night. Really pumped to see Bryan outside of WWE.


I called it. It was certainly historic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Catalanotto said:


> That was a fucking amazing PPV, Lucha Bros/Young Bucks match of the night.


Match of the year for me with Shingo/Ospreay III


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Overall, great show. First half was awesome, second half was weak but a good exclamation point with Bryan returning to end it.

Miro/Kingston - ****1/4 - Phenomenal match that will get overlooked, but this match had everything for a sub-15 minute match. Great pace from the start, excellent storytelling and psychology through Kingston targetting the neck/Miro's weakness, thus making a back hand into a DDT nearfall feel just as big as any other in the night (which is how near falls should be done). Heck Kingston even survived the "Game Over" submission, which we don't normally see (albeit not the full bend-back version). This felt like a fight, and delivered the MOTN and honestly maybe even MOTY so far. Have to think about that one.

Mox/Kojina - ***1/2 - Really good match - actually very much felt like a weaker version of Miro/Kingston. Didn't the have as much in the storytelling/psychology aspects to make it as good, but these two still delivered. The aftermath with whathisname was great too. I don't know who he is, can't remember the name, but I know it was a great moment in large part thanks to the crowd.

Baker/Statlander - *** - This match was good but definitely the weakest match of the first 4. Still maybe Britt's best title defense so far.

Lucha Brothers/Young Bucks - **** - Awesome cage match. Started off like a typical Young Bucks match, which is average, but then you got the spiked boot in it, a great moment with the one Lucha Bro blocking for the other, and then a great sequence of events from there on out to lead to the finish. This did deliver better than I was expecting, and while I'm sure it will be overrated when it's given 20 stars by Meltzer and 5 by others, it was the best tag match I can recall in awhile.

Casino Battle Royale - **1/2 - This was about what I expected. Not much to say other than they should've made Jamie Hayter the final person Ruby eliminates (and maybe Hayter eliminates Thunder Rosa which could tie into Britt feud later). Beyond that, it was OK. Not much else to say.

Jericho/MJF - **1/2 - Another OK match. Honestly, I was surprised they had such a good match a few weeks ago, so the fact this one was a bit of a let down doesn't bother me. Still some good work from both guys and they did a decent job telling a story. The ending sequence was nice, although hopefully Jericho/MJF is over now and MJF doesn't try coming back for a rematch. MJF still ultimately comes out on top in the feud, Jericho won the last match. Would've been better if MJF won this, but what we got is fine.

Punk/Darby - *** - This was a good return for Punk. Not exactly on the level I was hoping for, but it was good. The dynamics of this match were a bit weird though. So both guys are faces, there's no heat at all in this angle. However Punk is doing rest holds and kinda working as the heel in the match (not heelish in any way though, other than keeping the match slow and building up for Darby's comebacks). The thing is, Punk's the hometown hero, Darby got some small chants here and there but also got booed at certain points in the match. The crowd was firmly behind Punk, but Darby was the one really coming back for the face spots. I liked the start of the match and how they told the story that Punk was still shaking off ring rust, using his size and slowing Darby down to keep things at a pace that would benefit Punk. Darby bumps like crazy for Punk, and Punk, while certainly winded, didn't seem completely blown up. He still delivered most of his stuff well later in the match, but yeah... it was what it was. These two should definitely have a match again down the line when they can get some heat in a feud, and Punk has gotten back to being in better ring shape. A good match though technically with some good storytelling elements, but was a bit too slow throughout the whole thing to be anything better than "good".

Show/QT - * - I mistakenly said the main event was the worst match... no this was the worst match. A waste of space. Only giving it * because it was pretty short and mostly harmless, but definitely the worst on the show.

Christian/Omega - ** - This was an extremely underwhelming main event. The two guys wrestled a decent match technically, but there was nothing else there. A decent nearfall near the end as a call back to the Rampage match ending, but this match was weak. Last year's All Out main event between Mox and MJF was infinitely better, and the first Christian/Omega match on Rampage was also far better. This wasn't terrible, but would've definitely had no business main eventing this show, if not for the aftermath.

The Adam Cole debut had me worried that's what we were getting and that would be it. In hindsight knowing everything, I like how this segment played out and think it was done very well. Bryan's debut was really good, and a great way to cap off the show.


----------



## Whoanma

I’m rewatching that ending. That was, indeed, awesome.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan has no chill.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434729432544169987

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434728737216544771

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434698293196558336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434677543156731904


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

DaRealNugget said:


> Best ppv I've seen in years. It's also the only ppv I've seen in years, but kudos to Tony Khan and AEW for reigniting my love for pro-wrestling.


That's some eloquent shit, right there.


----------



## Asuka842

What a fantastic show!!

Eddie vs. Miro was just an epic fight. They beat the piss out of each other (Miro’s chest was nasty). And that ended I have to think sets up a rematch for Arthur Ashe stadium.

Mox vs. Kojima was also really good. And it was great to see how much the fans responded to Kojima. And of course freaking Suzuki showing up was epic as well. They need to keep using her on TV going forward because she’s a freaking STAR in the making.

The Cage Match was MOTN imo, and that’s saying something. Just fantastic from start to finish. And congrats to the Lucha Bros.

The Women’s BR was perhaps the best BR they’ve done to date. Very enjoyable. And I am so happy for Ruby. She looked thrilled to be there and she deserves this. I doubt she beats Britt, but hopefully this means they see her as a top star in that division.

Britt vs. Statlander was great. Britt’s best match in a long time. Statlander looked like a beast here. She was so awesome that she actually managed to get Britt booed at bit.

MJF vs. Jericho will be divisive. But the right guy won and the finish was clever imo.

Punk vs. Darby was fun. Punk did quite well for a guy who hasn’t wrestled in seven years.

QT vs. Wight, did what it needed to do.

Christian vs. Omega was awesome. Christian in particular looked like a total badass here.

And as for the post-match, I never expected them to debut Cole AND Danielson on the same night. But I’m so glad they did.

PPV of the year so far easily.


----------



## CovidFan

A PG Attitude said:


> I'm struggling to think of a better non Mania PPV than that. That was phenomenal.


Money in the Bank 2011, easily. Two great MITB matches, Christian/Orton, Cena/Punk....Henry/Big Show


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan has no chill.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434729432544169987
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434728737216544771
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434698293196558336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434677543156731904


Lol sorry this needs its own thread


----------



## FrankenTodd

20% off at aew shop through Sept 6. Code ALLOUT

I need a Kenny shirt with the blue hair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister

-Bucks and Lucha Bros put on a killer match (says the guy that always gets pissed they go over 10 minutes on tv).
-It looked like Christian broke a rib and started spitting up blood from his punctured lung. If it's not true, go with in anyways.
-QT vs Wight card placement was total troll booking.
-Excellent fake out with Adam Cole and Bryan at the end.
-Would have been a lot cooler if Tessa Blanchard also debuted in the royale.
-Jade is a future champion.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Casino Battle Royale was complete shit, I’ll even take Paul Wight vs QT Marshall over that garbage.


----------



## NXT Only

I’m legit high from that show. Like amazing. 10/10.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434731641621127168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

CovidFan said:


> Money in the Bank 2011, easily. Two great MITB matches, Christian/Orton, Cena/Punk....Henry/Big Show


That's a great PPV but tonight was better.


----------



## 3venflow

Coming out of the PPV, the match I'm having rewatch cravings for was the cage match. That was freaking great. Frantic action, emotion, drama, blood, an epic finish and a happy ending.


----------



## Thomazbr

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Stuff and thoughts


Agree for the most part
I'm not as down as you are in the main event, thought they had a pretty good match, but it wasn't the match of the night and it was weaker than their previous match.
I think either Kingston/Miro or the Cage Match are the MOTN. I think the Young Bucks are polarizing wrestlers but I don't hate their big matches as much as everyone here and I think their big title matches are pretty great for the most part. I'm excited for the runback of Kingston vs Miro in New York. If Kingston was that hot in Chicago imagine in his hometown for the title.

Also Agree with the CM Punk thing. It was a good match but looking back I think it was weird they didn't pair Punk with someone to play heel to him, because the crowd was clearly craving to come unglued for a big CM Punk comeback.
Maybe Ricky Starks or Garcia if he didn't get destroyed all these weeks or I dunno. Fun match tho and when Punk will inevitably become heel their rematch will be much better


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434732333203083265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

Whoanma said:


> I’m rewatching that ending. That was, indeed, awesome.


That's gonna be a rewatch for a very long time. Sheesh.


----------



## bdon

Not a better show in the world.

Goddamn.


----------



## Whoanma

Yup. After rewatching the ending I can confirm it once more. That was freaking amazing.


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Thomazbr said:


> I think the Young Bucks are polarizing wrestlers but I don't hate their big matches as much as everyone here and I think their big title matches are pretty great for the most part.


The issue I have with the Bucks is I don't get excited by their nearfalls and big moments anymore (generally). I remember liking the Bucks/Private Party first match in on Dynamite a couple years back, and their match against Omega and Page is still arguably best tag match of all time for me, and maybe AEW's best match.

But the more I watched them, the less I care. I see their matches and there's rarely anything besides big spots, and some shoddy referee work to let them pull some dumb shit. Also the way they break up near falls sometimes just breaks the immersion for me. While they certainly have spark, a lot of things they do I don't think are good.

This cage match though did a couple of things. One, the ref stuff didn't matter because it was a tornado style match, so that eliminated that issue with some of the bad tagging shit they do. The big thing though were moments in this match. The biggest thing to pull me in was Penta defending Fenix from the spike-boot kick. That was some great stuff there, and the match mostly went extremely well from that point on. That moment hooked me, and it's something Buck matches usually don't have. Even their bigger ones... but this one just worked.


----------



## deadcool

Fantastic show overall.

I paid for the show this time cause I wanted to support AEW and Punk. I can say it was totally worth it.

I was shocked when they debuted both Cole and Danielson on the same show. If AEW's goal was to make a historic PPV, they did it. 

This week's Dynamite will do amazing ratings as I'm curious to see what happens next. 

My only criticism is with the Lucha Brothers/Young Bucks ending. If Phoenix jumps from the cage and lands on both the Young Bucks and his brother, why did only Young Bucks register the damage and not Penta? He just popped right back up on his own and moved on to the final spot. From a psychology perspective, it didn't look right. 

I really liked how Omega and Callis acknowledged the botch and then went right to fixing it. 

Riho is still very over. Eddie Kingston is very over too. I think AEW should do something with the both of them as opposed to use them to elevate talent. 

Right now, I think AEW has a better roster than WWE. They also seem to have a better overall product too. I really hope they continue to keep the momentum up.


----------



## Whoanma

Catalanotto said:


> Casino Battle Royale was complete shit, I’ll even take Paul Wight vs QT Marshall over that garbage.


It was utter shite, yeah.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Casino Battle Royale was complete shit, I’ll even take Paul Wight vs QT Marshall over that garbage.


Honestly... I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Mr316

Just what a show. Every single match delivered. Perfectly booked. Thank you Tony Khan.


----------



## Whoanma

deadcool said:


> *Riho is still very over.* Eddie Kingston is very over too. I think AEW should do something with the both of them as opposed to use them to elevate talent.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


>


I may as well add Happy 75th Freddie.

Day-o!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcool

Forgot to mention.

Great job to everyone at AEW. Easily the best PPV of 2021. Take a bow AEW.


----------



## CovidFan

Mister Sinister said:


> -Bucks and Lucha Bros put on a killer match (says the guy that always gets pissed they go over 10 minutes on tv).
> -It looked like Christian broke a rib and started spitting up blood from his punctured lung. If it's not true, go with in anyways.
> -QT vs Wight card placement was total troll booking.
> -Excellent fake out with Adam Cole and Bryan at the end.
> -Would have been a lot cooler if Tessa Blanchard also debuted in the royale.
> -Jade is a future champion.


Funny that so much happened that Punk/Darby's not even listed here when Punk was supposed to be the draw here.


----------



## Thomazbr

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The issue I have with the Bucks is I don't get excited by their nearfalls and big moments anymore (generally). I remember liking the Bucks/Private Party first match in on Dynamite a couple years back, and their match against Omega and Page is still arguably best tag match of all time for me, and maybe AEW's best match.
> 
> But the more I watched them, the less I care. I see their matches and there's rarely anything besides big spots, and some shoddy referee work to let them pull some dumb shit. Also the way they break up near falls sometimes just breaks the immersion for me. While they certainly have spark, a lot of things they do I don't think are good.
> 
> This cage match though did a couple of things. One, the ref stuff didn't matter because it was a tornado style match, so that eliminated that issue with some of the bad tagging shit they do. The big thing though were moments in this match. The biggest thing to pull me in was Penta defending Fenix from the spike-boot kick. That was some great stuff there, and the match mostly went extremely well from that point on. That moment hooked me, and it's something Buck matches usually don't have. Even their bigger ones... but this one just worked.


That's fair thoughts for sure.


----------



## omaroo

Punk have to say done quite well better than I expected. Will take some time for him to get the ring rust completely off. 

Darby was awesome throughout. Props to him. 

With the massive roster they have wonder when Rampage will go to 2 hours. 

Also think they should do 6 ppvs going forward and the 4 quarterly super card shows will also help fill time for the main talent. 

Last thing will say is regarding hangman. I really really hope AEW doesn't push his storyline on the back burner. He deserves his moment and is adored and loved by fans.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Adapting said:


> Honestly... I didn't think it was that bad.


I think I maybe just expected too much from it. I love Battle Royales, but, this just didn’t do it for me. Maybe it’s the predictable ending that did it. Not really any stand out moments, besides Ruby. I do like her, great wrestler, I guess I was just hoping they would give someone else a shot and build her up in AEW more before putting her straight in a title match.


----------



## Whoanma

The ending justified Omega vs. Christian as the ME. I‘ll rewatch it again tomorrow. What a night to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Just what a show. Every single match delivered. Perfectly booked. Thank you Tony Khan.


Unfurling real show, man.


CovidFan said:


> Funny that so much happened that Punk/Darby's not even listed here when Punk was supposed to be the draw here.


This is what I wanted all along: someone that can bring in those lapsed fans and allow them to see how goddamn great AEW’s talent is and can be.

And right on fucking cue, the roster delivered so well that Punk and Darby was probably my 4th favorite thing on the entire show.


----------



## RapShepard

elo said:


> Bring the fucking Trios titles in already TONY, there's so many amazing trios combos......DO IT TONY.


Midcard tag belt much better


----------



## Stormbringer

Less PPVs = BIGGER Shows, more moments, great debuts, great builds and amazing payoffs!


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> I think I maybe just expected too much from it. I love Battle Royales, but, this just didn’t do it for me. Maybe it’s the predictable ending that did it. Not really any stand out moments, besides Ruby. I do like her, great wrestler, I guess I was just hoping they would give someone else a shot and build her up in AEW more before putting her straight in a title match.


I did like the suits of 5 entering setup even though it isn't much of a change, but I agree with everything you said about Ruby. Let's be real though, nobody is beating Britt... didn't matter who won that match lol.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RapShepard said:


> Midcard tag belt much better


I'd be in favor of this cause of the old US Tag Team Belts from back in the day that mostly the Midnight Express carried around


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That Adam Cole pop..... drink it in, marks.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bucks / Lucha 5 stars. Fenix off the top of the cage would have been a fine ending to the PPV.

Miro/Kingston - good. Miro a beast he should never lose but it was still a credible match. 

Britt/Statlander- decent match but I’d have had Kris win bc I just think Brit is bigger than the belt. She doesn’t need it to be over and her money feud is still with Rosa.

Women’s Casino Royale- crowd loved Soho so giving the new signee some immediate legitimacy was good. TK please sign Sky Blue. What a babe!

Moxley/Japanese dudes: it was ok but didn’t feel there’s much heat or story here. I think Mox is best in hardcore type matches but if he’s just rasslin with old Japanese guys I feel he can be used better. 

MJF/Jericho: I didn’t like the booking of the finish. If you want some controversy and an out for both Jericho to leave and possibly be retired, then stick with the foot on the rope ending. If you want Jericho to win outright, then don’t even do that spot and instead do the 2nd finish as the ending. MJF doesn’t need protecting here. 

Punk/Darby- I’m in the minority but I was very underwhelmed by this match. Darby was great and sold as well as he could, but I thought Punk was working too slow a style. I’d rather have a shorter faster paced higher impact match than a longer drawn out one.

Show/QT: meh.

Christian/Omega: match was fine and Christian losing clean didn’t matter since the debuts of Cole/Bryan is all everyone will remember.

Cole/Bryan debuts: perfect. Love AC in the Elite as a talker do that group so that Callis can take a step back. Bryan looked great. Lot of interring matchups in the future

So overall a great PPV. With AC/Bryan, the only remaining indy or free agent talent I’d like to see AEW sign is Bray for Dark Order, Salina for Andrade/Latin faction, and Jay White.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got this from someone at the concession stand LMAO!







*


----------



## Cody Rhodes’ neck tattoo

Randy Lahey said:


> Bucks / Lucha 5 stars. Fenix off the top of the cage would have been a fine ending to the PPV.
> 
> Miro/Kingston - good. Miro a beast he should never lose but it was still a credible match.
> 
> Britt/Statlander- decent match but I’d have had Kris win bc I just think Brit is bigger than the belt. She doesn’t need it to be over and her money feud is still with Rosa.
> 
> Women’s Casino Royale- crowd loved Soho so giving the new signee some immediate legitimacy was good. TK please sign Sky Blue. What a babe!
> 
> Moxley/Japanese dudes: it was ok but didn’t feel there’s much heat or story here. I think Mox is best in hardcore type matches but if he’s just rasslin with old Japanese guys I feel he can be used better.
> 
> MJF/Jericho: I didn’t like the booking of the finish. If you want some controversy and an out for both Jericho to leave and possibly be retired, then stick with the foot on the rope ending. If you want Jericho to win outright, then don’t even do that spot and instead do the 2nd finish as the ending. MJF doesn’t need protecting here.
> 
> Punk/Darby- I’m in the minority but I was very underwhelmed by this match. Darby was great and sold as well as he could, but I thought Punk was working too slow a style. I’d rather have a shorter faster paced higher impact match than a longer drawn out one.
> 
> Show/QT: meh.
> 
> Christian/Omega: match was fine and Christian losing clean didn’t matter since the debuts of Cole/Bryan is all everyone will remember.
> 
> Cole/Bryan debuts: perfect. Love AC in the Elite as a talker do that group so that Callis can take a step back. Bryan looked great. Lot of interring matchups in the future
> 
> So overall a great PPV. With AC/Bryan, the only remaining indy or free agent talent I’d like to see AEW sign is Bray for Dark Order, Salina for Andrade/Latin faction, and Jay White.


Relax, Punk is getting back into the swing of things. Literally man, 7 years off and having to catch back up with this fast paced non stop style that’s the craze doesn’t he


#BadNewsSanta said:


> Overall, great show. First half was awesome, second half was weak but a good exclamation point with Bryan returning to end it.
> 
> Miro/Kingston - ****1/4 - Phenomenal match that will get overlooked, but this match had everything for a sub-15 minute match. Great pace from the start, excellent storytelling and psychology through Kingston targetting the neck/Miro's weakness, thus making a back hand into a DDT nearfall feel just as big as any other in the night (which is how near falls should be done). Heck Kingston even survived the "Game Over" submission, which we don't normally see (albeit not the full bend-back version). This felt like a fight, and delivered the MOTN and honestly maybe even MOTY so far. Have to think about that one.
> 
> Mox/Kojina - ***1/2 - Really good match - actually very much felt like a weaker version of Miro/Kingston. Didn't the have as much in the storytelling/psychology aspects to make it as good, but these two still delivered. The aftermath with whathisname was great too. I don't know who he is, can't remember the name, but I know it was a great moment in large part thanks to the crowd.
> 
> Baker/Statlander - *** - This match was good but definitely the weakest match of the first 4. Still maybe Britt's best title defense so far.
> 
> Lucha Brothers/Young Bucks - **** - Awesome cage match. Started off like a typical Young Bucks match, which is average, but then you got the spiked boot in it, a great moment with the one Lucha Bro blocking for the other, and then a great sequence of events from there on out to lead to the finish. This did deliver better than I was expecting, and while I'm sure it will be overrated when it's given 20 stars by Meltzer and 5 by others, it was the best tag match I can recall in awhile.
> 
> Casino Battle Royale - **1/2 - This was about what I expected. Not much to say other than they should've made Jamie Hayter the final person Ruby eliminates (and maybe Hayter eliminates Thunder Rosa which could tie into Britt feud later). Beyond that, it was OK. Not much else to say.
> 
> Jericho/MJF - **1/2 - Another OK match. Honestly, I was surprised they had such a good match a few weeks ago, so the fact this one was a bit of a let down doesn't bother me. Still some good work from both guys and they did a decent job telling a story. The ending sequence was nice, although hopefully Jericho/MJF is over now and MJF doesn't try coming back for a rematch. MJF still ultimately comes out on top in the feud, Jericho won the last match. Would've been better if MJF won this, but what we got is fine.
> 
> Punk/Darby - *** - This was a good return for Punk. Not exactly on the level I was hoping for, but it was good. The dynamics of this match were a bit weird though. So both guys are faces, there's no heat at all in this angle. However Punk is doing rest holds and kinda working as the heel in the match (not heelish in any way though, other than keeping the match slow and building up for Darby's comebacks). The thing is, Punk's the hometown hero, Darby got some small chants here and there but also got booed at certain points in the match. The crowd was firmly behind Punk, but Darby was the one really coming back for the face spots. I liked the start of the match and how they told the story that Punk was still shaking off ring rust, using his size and slowing Darby down to keep things at a pace that would benefit Punk. Darby bumps like crazy for Punk, and Punk, while certainly winded, didn't seem completely blown up. He still delivered most of his stuff well later in the match, but yeah... it was what it was. These two should definitely have a match again down the line when they can get some heat in a feud, and Punk has gotten back to being in better ring shape. A good match though technically with some good storytelling elements, but was a bit too slow throughout the whole thing to be anything better than "good".
> 
> Show/QT - * - I mistakenly said the main event was the worst match... no this was the worst match. A waste of space. Only giving it * because it was pretty short and mostly harmless, but definitely the worst on the show.
> 
> Christian/Omega - ** - This was an extremely underwhelming main event. The two guys wrestled a decent match technically, but there was nothing else there. A decent nearfall near the end as a call back to the Rampage match ending, but this match was weak. Last year's All Out main event between Mox and MJF was infinitely better, and the first Christian/Omega match on Rampage was also far better. This wasn't terrible, but would've definitely had no business main eventing this show, if not for the aftermath.
> 
> The Adam Cole debut had me worried that's what we were getting and that would be it. In hindsight knowing everything, I like how this segment played out and think it was done very well. Bryan's debut was really good, and a great way to cap off the show.


Only thing I will say is thy


omaroo said:


> Was awesome swerve with the two debuts which made Bryan's debut even more awesome. Bravo TK!!
> 
> I do agree it may be impossible to top this ppv going forward for AEW. But that shouldn't be anything to worry about as this will be a talked about show for a long time and truly be cemented as historic which I'm happy with tbh.
> 
> Only downsides to the ppv for me were Ruby winning over thunder Rosa and the shit that was show/QT.
> 
> I do hope strauman and even Wyatt don't show up in AEW but seems highly likely they may do so end of this year.


Id like to see what Wyatt’s full creativity is without 30 writers telling him how to play his character. I don’t want that hokey stuff but the dude has some creativity. Strowman offers nothing but size, still remember that time he shat on gig workers when the pandemic hit and here he is now or was for a time. Can’t believe I thought he was gonna be a better worker with more reps after that Big Show match.


----------



## TheMenace

AEW is in such a good spot right now. What an amazing time to be a PW/SE fan!


----------



## Sad Panda

What else needs to be said? AEW put on a hell of a show. This felt important, this felt big and they delivered on everything.


----------



## Prosper

AEW All Out Review:

-Miro and Kingston put on an incredible match to start the show. Crowd was super hot for Kingston, I can't believe how over the guy has gotten since his feud with Moxley. The storytelling as far as Miro's neck weaknesses and the intensity were top notch. The moment when the ref didn't see Kingston pinning Miro in time was perfectly booked and had the crowd heated. That was 100% planned. Exciting one here with Miro cheating to pick up the victory. Kingston looked good in defeat and was well protected. Great start to the show.

-Moxley vs Satoshi was another good one and a nice follow-up to Miro/Kingston. This was my first ever time seeing Satoshi in-ring and the guy didn't disappoint. The Chicago audience knew who he was and was in full support of him. Moxley sold his ass off for the guy. This was physical, hard-hitting, and very entertaining. Suzuki I do know though, and him making the surprise appearance coming out afterwards was an outstanding moment that people ate up. They had a fun moment at the end there as they traded shots with Suzuki coming out on top. Loving this New Japan crusade that Moxley has been on. If this leads to Tanahashi next then take my fuckin money immediately.

-Britt Baker and Statlander I was a little worried about going in, but they killed it. Very, very good women's title match here. Both women did great. I've seen a couple of Statlander's deadlift IG videos and the girl is pretty damn strong as she showed tonight. A lot of nice spots in this one. A couple that really stood out for me were when Statlander missed her pendulum moonsault on the outside and when Baker stomped her coming off the steel steps. Loved the Panama Sunrise spot. At that point, she was really teasing Adam Cole and the crowd popped for it. I like that they didn't have Statlander tap out, having her pass out was the right move. This was Britt's best match since winning the gold at DONIII. Awesome performance from both women. Statlander is damn phenomenal and when she finally wins the gold it'll be fully deserved.

-The Steel Cage match bruhhhh. Holy FUCK. Match of the night easily and most likely MOTY. The Lucha Bros entrance had me hyped. When they had the 2 guys rapping their theme music I knew that the Lucha Bros were probably winning. This match was intense. Had a heap of emotion, a lot of high spots, and plenty of blood. Loved every minute of this. Lucha Bros winning the gold was the right move. It was really unpredictable considering the storyline with Death Triangle, but finally crowning the Lucha Bros here after 2 years was a magnificent moment. Super emotional with Penta's kids coming out to embrace him as he celebrated. You could tell how happy the both of them were. Ray Fenix leaping off the top of the cage was crazy lol, then hitting the Fear Factor right after to end the match really got a pop out of me. The Young Bucks have been extraordinary in their roles as tag champions and dropping the gold to the Lucha Bros at the same PPV 2 years later when they had their epic ladder match was poetic. Fuckin epic shit.

-Casino Battle Royale pissed me off. Most that know me know how much of a mark I am for Thunder Rosa, and seeing her lose is just no bueno for me. The match itself was fine and Ruby Soho's debut was damn good, but I can never support or be on board with Thunder Rosa losing. The woman should be undefeated at all times. Nice showing for Jade Cargill though and nice debut for Ruby Soho. I'm happy for her. You could see the genuine happiness emanating from her as the AEW audience cheered and chanted her name. She didn't get even a 1/4 of that in WWE. Ruby Soho vs Britt Baker I'm assuming will take place at Grand Slam. Good for Ruby. Should be a good one.

-Jericho and MJF had another dope match, this one surpassed the one they recently had on Dynamite. Loved Jericho's all guitar entrance. Really good suspense at the end with Jericho getting his foot on the rope and the match being re-started. The crowd was so damn pumped for Jericho. This was the right choice having him win. MJF has been dominating this feud and Jericho being the legend that he is, cannot be booked to tap out, then be also booked to lose the final match. MJF isn't really hurt by this loss and he still has an amazing future in AEW ahead of him. I'm fine with the result and enjoyed the match itself too. Looking forward to what's next for MJF. I would probably have him feud with Christian Cage next, considering that he will need to win his next feud.

-Loved the CM Punk vs Darby Allin match. Punk was clearly taking it easy and you could tell his cardio wasn't as up to par but that's to be expected after 7 long-ass years. Considering that, he did damn well tonight and Darby Allin sold for him brilliantly. I don't think Darby Allin has ever had a bad match or even an average match in AEW. They have all been above average to great. He's so damn good and making himself and his opponents look good. He truly cares for the craft and you can tell by how much he cares about his each and every move. He makes sure that his offense looks as impactful as possible. Punk hitting the first GTS was a great moment, really liked how Darby fell out of the ring there. CM Punk got a thunderous reaction as expected in Chicago and held his own well enough. He's definitely gonna need some time before he's fully back in the swing of things, and as a fan I'm definitely willing to give him as much time as he needs. Really good match here though. I didn't really know what to expect but this panned out in a way where I wasn't disappointed in the least. Awesome return for CM Punk. Dary looked great in defeat and doesn't lose any stock here. Really excited for the future.

-So I'm not one to skip any match on an AEW PPV, but QT and Paul Wight was a hard pass. Didn't pay attention to any of it. This didn't need to be on the card. Black's promo was dope AF though. Can't wait for his match with Dustin on Dynamite this Wednesday.

-What a classic, old school main event between Kenny Omega and Christian Cage. Spectacular main event match here. The crowd was kind of out of it at this point as they had been going crazy all night, but they still popped for the spots that mattered. This match was better than their first match on Rampage for sure. The table spots were well done and Kenny Omega looked crisp AF with his offense. Christian held his own really well too. Crazy how WWE wouldn't clear him to wrestle and he's now here in AEW having bangers with the likes of Omega and Kazarian. I'm really happy for the guy. Was never a huge Christian fan honestly, loved Edge a lot more, but his AEW run has been a success and he's proven that he can still go. Kenny's snap dragon suplexes looked devastaing tonight. The ending saw Omega hitting the One-Winged Angel from the top rope for the win, the most protected finisher in pro wrestling. Awesome match. Then what was to come after just blew all of our minds. ADAM FUCKIN COLE AND DANIEL FUCKIN BRYAN. Holy shit what a goddamn moment. Both in the same night? Tony Khan is not playing any games. We knew that Adam Cole's contract was up but had no idea when or if he would show up in AEW, but lo and behold, here he is in the flesh. WWE just lost another star player. Britt has been teasing him for the past 2 weeks, so it was expected by most. Great debut. I love that they had him go heel immediately and side with the Elite. Thats the right move. Then Daniel Bryan comes in and at this point I'm losing my goddamn mind. I'm LOVING the new theme music. The crowd was nuclear and they went crazy with the "Yes" chants as he attacked the Elite. AEW really changed the game tonight. They already had the best roster in the industry before Punk and Bryan, and now that they have both of them PLUS Adam Cole, they completely slaughter WWE's roster. The future is looking incredible for AEW.

*Overall: 9.5/10*

I can't give it a full 10 because we had QT/Paul Wight on the card and as a heavy Thunder Rosa mark I was pissed about her losing but other than those 2 things this was a damn near perfect show. AEW killed it tonight and this was easily their best PPV ever and the best PPV of the last decade in general. We got Black/Dustin, Moxley/Suzuki, and highly possible appearances from Cole, Punk, Bryan all in the same night on Wednesday. AEW is fuckin on FIRE right now and this is cliche but I have to say it again...AEW has truly reignited my love for pro wrestling. It's crazy how I find myself looking forward to everything that they do. Next, we have Grand Slam, then the Aniversary show, then Full Gear. So pumped for this company and for everything coming in the future.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I can not describe what is was like being in that building. That was one of the greatest nights of my life. The PPV would have been a 10 out of 10 if I watched it from home, but the Now Arena was electric. I will never forget this weekend.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Adapting said:


> I did like the suits of 5 entering setup even though it isn't much of a change, but I agree with everything you said about Ruby. Let's be real though, nobody is beating Britt... didn't matter who won that match lol.


AEW can sign Tessa Blanchard and she can beat Britt Baker’s ass to take the womens title! With how stacked the men’s side is TK needs to go hard on the women’s side and get some more talent. First signing should be Tessa! He can do it he has the money! Khan’s have more money than Vinney Mac does!


----------



## grecefar

This was a crazy night... and I hope more to come.


----------



## Joe Gill

That PPV was right up there with WM 17 in terms of the most complete PPVs of alltime. It may not have had an Austin vs Rock main event but otherwise it was just as epic. Tony Khan clearly doesnt give a shit... he is a billionaire and he is living his dream as a wrestling booker who will sign anyone he wants. YOLO


----------



## Prosper

grecefar said:


> This was a crazy night... and I hope more to come.


Next PPV is Full Gear and we'll most likely be getting Hangman vs Omega II with Hangman winning the gold, a Punk match, a Bryan match, Britt title defense, and Lucha Bros defending the gold. And thats just the top half of the card. The future looks awesome.


----------



## Adapting

VanillaRice10 said:


> AEW can sign Tessa Blanchard and she can beat Britt Baker’s ass to take the womens title! With how stacked the men’s side is TK needs to go hard on the women’s side and get some more talent. First signing should be Tessa! He can do it he has the money! Khan’s have more money than Vinney Mac does!


That could eventually happen, but promotions still seem to be staying away from Tessa so it won't happen in the near future. This is Britt's year.


----------



## Soul_Body

Yep. That's it. 

Whatever this 'war' has been, or was going to be, AEW ended it tonight.

They play to all the strengths of their roster.

The booking is tight and makes sense.

The ending was PERFECT with Cole coming out as a swerve for everyone expecting Bryan. Then he turns heel. Then the AMERICAN FUCKING DRAGON walks that aisle to send the heels running...

God damn...

Moving forward I hope Paul Wight wrestling is saved for a couple matches a year tops. Keep him a special attraction to punk a low card heel now and then.

Speaking of Punk. I want two things from him before he goes after the belt - A GTS fight with KENTA and for him to sit down in the ring to cut a promo, have the lights go out, and then Black is sitting in the ring across from him.

It's insane how stacked AEW is and yet, it's doesn't feel as insanely bloated as WWE did.

So many guys can move up and down the card without feeling demoted. The emphasis on tag teams and stables helps with that, big time.

They absolutely NAILED this and we still have the return of PAC, the in ring debut of Danielson and Adam Page's World Title crowning to come...

Holy fuck what a time to be a wrestling fan!!!

Honorable mention: I want to draw special attention to the phenomenal jobs done by Bryce and Aubrey in the Miro/Kingston and MJF/Jericho matches. Bryce's positioning and timing during the turnbuckle gaff and low-blow were as precise as you could ever ask for and drew REAL heat. AEW waiting this long to run a true Dusty finish was handled perfectly and Aubrey's reactions and registering of the moment shows a subtle sort of talent that's very hard to teach. Quietly stupendous, the both of them.

And:










Do we need Suzuki corrupting Tay? Fuck yeah!

People, it hardly needs to be said. But tonight was 10 OUT OF MOTHERFUCKING 10. Land of Kush seal of approval. If you haven't watched All Out yet, do so as soon as you can. This show was Christmas morning for wrestling fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate

If you didn’t enjoy that PPV, then you might as well stop watching Wrestling, not only the best PPV of the year, that was one of the best PPV’s from any company in the last 10 years.

The only flaw tonight was having QT vs Big Slow on the card, but we all need a piss break during a 3-4 hour wrestling show.

Well done AEW 👏🏻


----------



## Stormbringer

VanillaRice10 said:


> AEW can sign Tessa Blanchard


Tessa is a known RACIST and bully backstage. There is absolutely NO REASON to bring trash like Tessa into the AEW fold.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Stormbringer said:


> Tessa is a known RACIST and bully backstage. There is absolutely NO REASON to bring trash like Tessa into the AEW fold.


Speaking of racism someone brought up a good point about tonight's show:

*A*lmost
*E*veryone's
*W*hite


----------



## La Parka

The Boy Wonder said:


> Speaking of racism someone brought up a good point about tonight's show:
> 
> *A*lmost
> *E*veryone's
> *W*hite


Sounds like its time for a shot a brandi


----------



## Geeee

The Boy Wonder said:


> Speaking of racism someone brought up a good point about tonight's show:
> 
> *A*lmost
> *E*veryone's
> *W*hite


I'd say at the very least Latinos are well represented.


----------



## JasmineAEW

This might have been the greatest overall PPV I’ve ever seen - great mix of quality matches, feel-good moments and cool surprises.

The only real bummer was that Fozzy guitarist ruining the crowd’s opportunity to sing “Judas” at the beginning, but happily they got to sing it after the match. The Inner Circle coming out to congratulate Jericho was a really nice touch.


----------



## Stellar

Fun PPV.

Loved Miro vs. Kingston. Kingston is so underrated with how he sells moves. 

So glad that Lucha Bros took the belts off of the Young Bucks!

I didn't care too much for the guitar playing for Jerichos entrance. That was "off" to me. The match in particular wasn't great to me either but I suppose that the ending is all that mattered. Whether Jericho won or lost.

CM Punk did well in my opinion. I didn't buy in to the hype and get overly excited for his return because I wanted to see how well he would do in the ring first. He did well for a guy that had been away for 7 years. Sure, he was slower than Darby but what they did in the ring worked. CM Punk was smarter along with his experience and that's what ultimately mattered. It's a thumbs up from me.

The Women's Casino Battle Royal was okay. I wish that they could have shown the entrances better. Like Jade walking out to the ring. It did seem a little bit like a mess. Plus I do question having Thunder Rosa to go final 2 if shes not winning.

Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander, I enjoyed the match.

Suzuki vs. Moxley is something that I said that I wouldn't mind seeing. Looks like we are going to get it.

Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson appearing on the same night is interesting.


----------



## KingofKings1524

You acted like you forgot, motherfuckers!


----------



## ElTerrible

WrestleFAQ said:


> Looks like we got our main event for the New York show.
> 
> Bryan Danielson, Christian Cage, Jungle Boy, and Luchasaurus
> vs.
> Kenny Omega, Adam Cole, and The Young Bucks


You forgot Marko Stunt and Brandon Cutler. For shame.


----------



## ElTerrible

Adapting said:


> I did like the suits of 5 entering setup even though it isn't much of a change, but I agree with everything you said about Ruby. Let's be real though, nobody is beating Britt... didn't matter who won that match lol.


Thunder Rosa is beating her. Just not yet. Still think they didn´t book this Battle Royal well. Not because Ruby won, but because it did nothing to advance any characters.

1. So many wrestlers didn´t pay attention with their eliminations. Tay Conti with the most WTF of them all.
2. Why have Hayter/Reba in there? They did nothing for Britt. They should have eliminated Rosa (or try to all match) to establish that Britt perceives her as the real #1 threat.
3. For the love of god do something with Shida. Turn her heel. I´d even settle for a cheesy love-interest storyline. The stuff that draws some female viewers. She deserves better.
4. The wardrobe malfunction from Jade was almost a saving grace, cause otherwise they have no good excuse for her lame showing. She was not dominant and her elimination was poor, too.
5. I don´t get the appeal of Riho, but she is still super over.


----------



## zkorejo

Best PPV of the year easily. Best AEW ppv probably ever.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Stormbringer said:


> Tessa is a known RACIST and bully backstage. There is absolutely NO REASON to bring trash like Tessa into the AEW fold.


Make her take some classes to help her. Give her one and ONLY ONE chance. TK is smart. Put it in her contract. She’s way too talented to never be in AEW or WWE. She just needs to keer mouth shut and fingers off social media. Just let her wrestling do the talking.


----------



## VanillaRice10

I also saw on the pre show that the men of the year are mixed with American Top Team. I’d love to see TK allow Jorge Masvidal to do a promo on Dynamite or Rampage or on a PPV. Dude can go on the mic. Him and McGregor have killed the mic on UFC pre and post show scrums.


----------



## CM Buck

Review time

Loved Kingston vs miro more than I thought. The psychology and selling was absolutely on point 

Mox vs Kojima was fine. Absolutely loved the shit with Suzuki and mox and I'm looking forward to their match for Dynamite 

Britt vs Statlander I skipped through. Solid though but I don't care about the feud

Bucks vs the Lucha Bros was Phenomenal. Sure it had the stupid bucks tropes and pwg tropes I hate but the good outweighs the bad

Battle Royale was fine. 

MJF vs Jericho I enjoyed until that FUCKING RESTART TROPE I FUCKING HATE. after that I wanted Jericho to lose with every fibre of my soul. But alas. Atleast it had great psychology 

Darby vs punk improved my mood. Punks still got it. Darby is a star. No complaints.

Wight vs qt existed. 

Omega vs Christian was great. That final OWA was brutal.

Cole's debut was awesome but his streak of shit music continues. And I'm pissed his with the elite. It insults my intelligence. WWE handled the betrayal shit better with Seth having to prove himself before reforming the shield and WWE are morons. They even fucking referenced the betrayal.

Adam buddy you're going to have to cut the promo of your life to make this make sense. You were replaced by a guy who opens an umbrella in doors. And you walk back into the arms of the dudes who beat your ass? HELP THAT MAKE SENSE ADAM! Good debut or not from a kayfabe perspective this fucking confuses me.

Brian's debut was great. And unlike Adam I wasn't saying out loud but why? 6 fucking times.

8 out of 10


----------



## KingofKings1524

Alright. That was possibly the best PPV I’ve ever seen. And I’ve been watching since 98.


----------



## reamstyles

I think make wrestling cool again and somehow make vinny mac one last time.. Because last time Vinny Mac was pissed wrestlung is at all time high


----------



## EmbassyForever

OH
MY
GOD.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> However many it ends up being, to one and all, enjoy the show. I can't watch and type at the same time, so I'll be watching only.


I just logged in - 116 already 

think we’ll all be wrong based off the show they put on


----------



## Error_404

Halfway through it. Miro - Eddie was a ferocious brawl, the cage match was great so was the Suzuki-Moxley exchange.
Didn't liked MJF tapping out .. Jericho should've pinned him after catching him off guard from that false finish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is the funniest potential spoiler 🤣*
> View attachment 107661


*Thank you Wal-Mart 🤣*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> Thank you Wal-Mart 🤣


I'm kinda bothered that he's pictured standing. When you're a high roller in Wal-Mart you don't walk, you grab a complementary scooter and do your shopping. Walking is for peasants.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> Who is this grandpa????


He’s the OG murder grandpa

this dude can destroy Lesnar - truth


----------



## Rockysays

Shhhiiitttt!

This was my first taste of AEW...and holy shit.

I've spent the last 5 years watching the big four WWE PPVs as background noise and didn't pay too much attention to AEW.

But after tonight...just wow.

Everything about this was superb. I loved the non stop action, no fucking around, no super soaker-cringe promos. My first and only piss break came in the Show/QT match. 

I loved that the majority of matches appealed to different styles of wrestling. I thought the Cage Match perhaps went a bit overboards with spots however, it didn't suppress my enjoyment of the match.

CM Punk match was everything I expected it to be, anyone thinking it was going to be a 5 star match perhaps needs to adjust their expectations. 

I understand that it is unlikely that they can repeat such a high quality show, however even if half the card card of Full Gear can replicate tonight...it will be 10 times the show that WWE can put on.


----------



## Martyn

One of if not the best show I've ever seen and I'm a fan since late 90s.


----------



## thorn123

A few thoughts

I like Kingston but I thought Miro should have won in more of a squash. Sound match. Good storytelling. Enjoyed the ref heat.
Had little investment in the mox match. In a vacuum it was fine. Liked the post match
Love how Excalibur refers to pro wrestling as a sport
All ppvs are too long
I could watch Britt vs stat all day. Those girls took some bumps. Creative moves. Match delivered on all cylinders.
Epic cage match - phenomenal move set. I hate opera but I appreciate how good it is. People that hate spotfests and flippy s$&* have to appreciate this match. Amazing. Bucks had real heat. Haven’t seen real heat very often lately. I think this has stolen the show…
They have lots of women on the roster. Had low hopes but was pleasantly surprised with the battle royal.
How good are the AEW fans in attendance.
I don’t like chops in wrestling 
Wasnt interested in y2j v mjf rematch … hager is still around … I forgot about him … actually good match. Great finish. Well done
Now I am excited…. Punk vs Darby had a real “event” atmosphere and lived up to the hype.
Poor old giant is looking wobbly on his feet. He’s gotta be in pain. Good nostalgia, good squash. Now that’s it for White.
Main event - quality wrestlers and quality wrestling. I hope those that were underwhelmed with Christians signing can appreciate how good he is. He went toe to toe with Kenny.
The future looks bright for AEW
How do creative keep coming up with new and interesting matches.
9.5/10


----------



## A PG Attitude

Just a matter


Rockysays said:


> Shhhiiitttt!
> 
> This was my first taste of AEW...and holy shit.
> 
> I've spent the last 5 years watching the big four WWE PPVs as background noise and didn't pay too much attention to AEW.
> 
> But after tonight...just wow.
> 
> Everything about this was superb. I loved the non stop action, no fucking around, no super soaker-cringe promos. My first and only piss break came in the Show/QT match.
> 
> I loved that the majority of matches appealed to different styles of wrestling. I thought the Cage Match perhaps went a bit overboards with spots however, it didn't suppress my enjoyment of the match.
> 
> CM Punk match was everything I expected it to be, anyone thinking it was going to be a 5 star match perhaps needs to adjust their expectations.
> 
> I understand that it is unlikely that they can repeat such a high quality show, however even if half the card card of Full Gear can replicate tonight...it will be 10 times the show that WWE can put on.


I would highly recommend going back and watching this year's Double or Nothing PPV. I thought that was one of best PPVS I'd seen in years as well, hot crowd from start to finish just like last night.


----------



## Hitman1987

The young Bucks have dropped the belts


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Firefromthegods said:


> Review time
> 
> Loved Kingston vs miro more than I thought. The psychology and selling was absolutely on point
> 
> Mox vs Kojima was fine. Absolutely loved the shit with Suzuki and mox and I'm looking forward to their match for Dynamite
> 
> Britt vs Statlander I skipped through. Solid though but I don't care about the feud
> 
> Bucks vs the Lucha Bros was Phenomenal. Sure it had the stupid bucks tropes and pwg tropes I hate but the good outweighs the bad
> 
> Battle Royale was fine.
> 
> MJF vs Jericho I enjoyed until that FUCKING RESTART TROPE I FUCKING HATE. after that I wanted Jericho to lose with every fibre of my soul. But alas. Atleast it had great psychology
> 
> Darby vs punk improved my mood. Punks still got it. Darby is a star. No complaints.
> 
> Wight vs qt existed.
> 
> Omega vs Christian was great. That final OWA was brutal.
> 
> Cole's debut was awesome but his streak of shit music continues. And I'm pissed his with the elite. It insults my intelligence. WWE handled the betrayal shit better with Seth having to prove himself before reforming the shield and WWE are morons. They even fucking referenced the betrayal.
> 
> Adam buddy you're going to have to cut the promo of your life to make this make sense. You were replaced by a guy who opens an umbrella in doors. And you walk back into the arms of the dudes who beat your ass? HELP THAT MAKE SENSE ADAM! Good debut or not from a kayfabe perspective this fucking confuses me.
> 
> Brian's debut was great. And unlike Adam I wasn't saying out loud but why? 6 fucking times.
> 
> 8 out of 10


I want to believe Cole is a spy for Hangman and Bay Bay will get his revenge on Omega, helping Page become the AEW World Champion.


----------



## JonAmbrose

The Boy Wonder said:


> Speaking of racism someone brought up a good point about tonight's show:
> 
> *A*lmost
> *E*veryone's
> *W*hite


Dude Who the fuck cares this is a must watch fun show thats all you should care about not fucking skin colours.


----------



## Chelsea

Punk/Darby was dope just like I was expecting. I loved how Cole debuted following the main event only for Bryan to make his debut too right after that. Very fun show overall.


----------



## zkorejo

ripcitydisciple said:


> I want to believe Cole is a spy for Hangman and Bay Bay will get his revenge on Omega, helping Page become the AEW World Champion.


Cool idea, I would rather have Cole be jealous that Hangman is taking spots (after he wins the title) he was supposed to.

For now I think he will have a mini feud with Jungleboy. Should be great.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Just finished watching. Loved it for the most part other than than QT/Paul Wight.

Biggest surprise of the night was that tit JR managing to remember to call him Bryan Danielson and not Daniel Bryan seeing as he calls everyone else their WWE name.

Miro Vs Eddie. Really enjoyed it. Good opener. Miro is so great. He should be holding that title for a while yet.

Mox match… was fine. But I’ll be honest he’s been stripped of his star power. From his look to the fact he’s feuding with these random old japanese guys. And struggling with them. Sorry, i’m not some deep wrestling nerd. I’ve no idea who these japanese guys are and i’m sure as hell not popping for it are buying it as a big deal. Oh my god some 50 year old i’ve never heard of. Cool. Unless it’s Tanahashi, Okada or Kota I don’t care at all. I’ve at least heard of them and know they are supposedly a big deal. As for Mox promo later in the night, that was good as usual. The drug line was funny.

Britt Vs Statlander…enjoyed it. Britt is just class. Statlander did a good job too. The finish was great. Good job all round.

Young Bucks Vs Lucha… awesome match. As expected. Loads of great flips as always with these teams but some good drama and moments as well. The thumb tac shoe was great and that top rope canadian exploded was madness. Shocked at the outcome too which is always good.

The battle royal… they need to sort the format of this, it doesn’t work very well. That said the match was fine enough. I like Thunder Rosa so was hoping she would win but they gave it to Ruby. All I’m gonna say on that is she isn’t a star. She’s meh in the ring, she doesn’t have a great look, and she doesn’t have star power either. She is classic TNA move tbh. Bring in a wwe midcarder and act like they are a big deal. Don’t see it with her. She’s a solid hand for the midcard but she isn’t a star of that division theway Thunder Rosa can be.

Jericho Vs MJF… solid as you’d expect. Expected win for Jericho and we got it. MJF is just the best heel in the game though. He isn’t even a heel you love to hate, you just hate him. And that’s the point. Brilliant. Also he gets selling. I was really thinking he was injuredwith that back at points. Only thing that annoyed me in this match was one of the countouts. Jericho was literally lifeless at the 9 count and then just shot up in to the ring. I always HATE this. It’s terrible psychology. Otherwise, enjoyed this match.

Punk vs Darby… BRILLIANT. I loved this so much. I haven’t felt like that for a match in so long. When that music hit, he walked out, shouted its clobbering time. Stood there before the match. I was genuinely so nervous. Does he still have it. Then the staredowns before. Just perfect pre match stuff. Then the actual match. Good match. He didn’t look like he’d lost anything. Just excellent really. Well done all involved. Punk in long tights will take some getting used to though.

QT vs Paul Wight… genuinely sat there watching this fuming. I can’t believe it’s 2021, and i’m watching the fucking big show wrestle in AEW on Ppv. Disgraceful. He can barely move at this point. Why the utter fuck am I watching this. The idea i’m going to have to watch him feud with Billy Gunn. I wish I was one of those in the US who were monitored for viewing figures because i’d switch off every time. Dreadful. Then following this match up with 5 minutes of telling us whats coming up on Dynamite and Rampage this week. This whole thing killed momentum of a good show heading in to the main event.

Kenny Vs Christian… as I said I was dead after that atrocious big show match and then the dynamite hype. So I took a while to get in to this match, but then when I did I enjoyed it mostly. My only thing is I actively despise how much of a joke Kenny is making the world title tbh. He’s dork. And not in a funny heel way or whatever. Actively having the ring announcer make waffle house jokes in the introductions of a world title match… it makes the entire thing feel lesser than it should. I enjoyed the match though and the end was good.

The post match… awesome. Adam Cole Bay Bay… that was cool. He came out the heel tunnel so should have saw it coming. I was thinking maybe he would attack then Hangman would return and they’d team up. Bryan Danielson though…that’s always gonna be great. I did mark out for him. Only thing is I wished it was The Final Countdown theme. Just feels like that’s a missed opportunity for a mega pop. And as much as I love Bryan, I just can’t help but be disappointed he’s going after Omega. I want Hangman. Sorry, but 2 years of build for this.Hangman was so OVER and the fans were desperate for this match. To just abandon it because a star has joined, I’m sad. I’ll wait and see how it plays out but Hangman should be winning that title at Full Gear.


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just logged in - 116 already
> 
> think we’ll all be wrong based off the show they put on


Well, you did say 125 in jest, but I'll give it to 'ya. Life for the win!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

The Boy Wonder said:


> Speaking of racism someone brought up a good point about tonight's show:
> 
> *A*lmost
> *E*veryone's
> *W*hite


Andrade El Idolo
Anthony Bowens
Anthony Agogo
Big Swole
Brandi Rhodes
Cezar Bononi
Chavo Guerrero Jr.
Dante Martin
Darius Martin
Emi Sakura
Hikaru Shida
Isiah Kassidy
Jade Cargill
Kiera Hogan
Lee Johnson
Marq Quen
Max Caster
Michael Nakazawa
Miro
Nyla Rose
Ortiz
Penta El Zero Miedo
Powerhouse Hobbs
Red Velvet
Rey Fenix
Riho
Ryo Mizunami
Sammy Guevara
Santana
Scorpio Sky
Shawn Dean
Sonny Kiss
Tay Conti
Terrell Hughes
Terrence Hughes
Thunder Rosa
Yuka Sakazaki

Certain words fitting into "AEW" doesn't make it a good point


----------



## Jedah

What an excellent show. This was AEW at its best. I have no complaints except the length of the show, but that's minor and in some ways inevitable. Every match had a reason to be there except the Wight/QT match and even that was handled in the best way possible. Shida getting eliminated so early in the battle royal was the only other blight.

It was surprising, but not shocking, to see Cole, and then Bryan. It makes you wonder why they chose to debut them both so quickly. AEW must really be worried about another lockdown, but as I said before, they shouldn't be. With midterms looming, Democrats won't be keen on more lockdowns and even if they were, they could just tour the Republican states.

Missed opportunity.

Still, it did a hell of a job to make me want to tune in on Wednesday.


----------



## Garty

Jedah said:


> It makes you wonder why they chose to debut them both so quickly. AEW must really be worried about another lockdown, but as I said before, they shouldn't be. With midterms looming, Democrats won't be keen on more lockdowns and even if they were, they could just tour the Republican states.


Mid-terms aren't until next fall, so there's 14 months left to try and hold on.


----------



## Jedah

Garty said:


> Mid-terms aren't until next fall, so there's 14 months left to try and hold on.


Doesn't matter. Things are already taking a hard turn against Democrats due to covid fatigue and the Afghan botch job. Another lockdown will ensure ~50 lost House seats, a 54 seat GOP Senate majority, and Democrats losing every competitive governor's race. I'd like to assume they won't be that stupid.

It's simply not realistic and I think Tony Khan should have realized that. Oh well, what's done is done and it was still a great moment.

For now, I'm trying to figure out what Cole does as a member of the Elite. Does he go after the TNT title? Bringing him in as part of that faction was likely a mistake, because it's losing power (cemented by that excellent cage match, the best of the night). He probably would have been better off on his own or with Britt.


----------



## DaSlacker

I may be in the minority but I didn't like the first 5 minutes of the cage match. The Bucks obviously have a tendency to overkill the flips to the point it gets sloppy. The Lucha Bros are similar to bring out the excessive in each other. After that it was superb. Heel Bucks are underrated.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> I never said they were dead silent. I said earlier having Punk on before this would kill the crowd in the same way Hogan/Rock did, which it has. The reactions are night and day.
> 
> You give them this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then they are all sitting on their hands in the last match
> 
> View attachment 107692


punk / darby didn’t tire the crowd

tag match did - everything after has been 2nd best


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Good thing Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson did not see each other in the back there.


AC came out of the heel tunnel 

different lockerrooms brother


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan has no chill.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434729432544169987
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434728737216544771
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434698293196558336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434677543156731904


booker of the fucking year - i’ll hear nothing else


----------



## Garty

What else can be said that hasn't already been said so far? With the exception of the obvious "shitty as a baby's diaper" match, this show gave the fans everything they had. Top to bottom, beginning to end, there was something for everyone. They sure as hell made wrestling cool again, running with the momentum and all guns blazing. There's a lot of talent to choose from, so let's hope they can keep it going.

It's good to see some new users and old-timers, along with the AEW fans of this specific board, actually agreeing on a majority of opinions, rather than focusing on one bad thing and driving it into the ground over and over. There wasn't a lot to complain about, so, with that said... great job wrestling forum.


----------



## grecefar

Prosper said:


> Next PPV is Full Gear and we'll most likely be getting Hangman vs Omega II with Hangman winning the gold, a Punk match, a Bryan match, Britt title defense, and Lucha Bros defending the gold. And thats just the top half of the card. The future looks awesome.


Yeah it seems I will be doing more all nighters for the future, by the time of omega vs christian I was falling sleep but I knew I had to wait for that ending. Totally worth it.


----------



## Jedah

DaSlacker said:


> I may be in the minority but I didn't like the first 5 minutes of the cage match. The Bucks obviously have a tendency to overkill the flips to the point it gets sloppy. The Lucha Bros are similar to bring out the excessive in each other. After that it was superb. Heel Bucks are underrated.


I didn't either. I thought it was just going to be the typical Bucks/Lucha Brothers gymnastics show, but then it got amazing. Match of the night.


----------



## Not Lying

Props for Miro/Kingstone in that opener. Not normally what AEW opens with, but it was hot, Great match, would love to see these 2 in a NO DQ rematch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Short review

Miro / Kingston - 4/5 - great match, they can run it back again
Mox / Kojima - 2.5/5 - was good but had little heat

Suzuki showing up - 5/5

Baker / Kris - 3/5 - Baker’s best defence so far

Tag titles - 7/5 - Young Bucks are the best team in the world, Luchas aren’t far behind either - MOTY for me so far

Battle Royale - 2.5/5 - glad ruby won . Rest was ‘ok’

MJF / Jericho - 3/5 - not bad

Cm punk / Darby - 3/5 punk still has it, Darby is a star

QT / Show - NA - pissbreak match

Kenny / Christian - 3/5 - good but rampage match was better

ending - 10/5

ppv - 10/10


----------



## rich110991

There’s just no words!


----------



## JonAmbrose

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Short review
> 
> Miro / Kingston - 4/5 - great match, they can run it back again
> Mox / Kojima - 2.5/5 - was good but had little heat
> 
> Suzuki showing up - 5/5
> 
> Baker / Kris - 3/5 - Baker’s best defence so far
> 
> Tag titles - 7/5 - Young Bucks are the best team in the world, Luchas aren’t far behind either - MOTY for me so far
> 
> Battle Royale - 2.5/5 - glad ruby won . Rest was ‘ok’
> 
> MJF / Jericho - 3/5 - not bad
> 
> Cm punk / Darby - 3/5 punk still has it, Darby is a star
> 
> QT / Show - NA - pissbreak match
> 
> Kenny / Christian - 3/5 - good but rampage match was better
> 
> ending - 10/5
> 
> ppv - 10/10


Kenny christian deserves more credit and mox/kojima/suzuki should go together as it is part of the storytelling


----------



## H4L




----------



## Outlaw91

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh my god some 50 year old i’ve never heard of. Cool. Unless it’s Tanahashi, Okada or Kota I don’t care at all. I’ve at least heard of them and know they are supposedly a big deal.


You probably have no idea who any of those are, you are just trying not to look completely ignorant.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JonAmbrose said:


> Kenny christian deserves more credit and mox/kojima/suzuki should go together as it is part of the storytelling


ehhh


----------



## Shaun_27

Excellent. I loved the Punk match and the ending of the PPV was special. This is the hottest AEW has ever been.


----------



## Rockysays

A PG Attitude said:


> Just a matter
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend going back and watching this year's Double or Nothing PPV. I thought that was one of best PPVS I'd seen in years as well, hot crowd from start to finish just like last night.


Awesome, Ill get on to it. I'm going to watch as much as possible to catch up. Definitely will continue watching


----------



## orited

It's so damn nice seeing the positive comments from all out and deservedly so they've pulled out all the stops for this show


----------



## CM Buck

ripcitydisciple said:


> I want to believe Cole is a spy for Hangman and Bay Bay will get his revenge on Omega, helping Page become the AEW World Champion.


I hope so man


----------



## Mr316

Wednesday can’t come soon enough.


----------



## Not Lying

Mr316 said:


> Wednesday can’t come soon enough.


This is how we should end up feeling after every PPV.


----------



## Mr316

JR did a great job last night especially for Danielson’s debut. It’s like he’s finally starting to believe in the brand.


----------



## omaroo

Went to sleep at 7AM and still tired but damn worth staying up.

Top to bottom barring the show/QT match and battle royale was an amazing amazing ppv.

Cant remember the last time I have seen such a complete near perfect PPV.

Nothing will top this PPV this year or even for some time in the future. 

Full Gear still expect to be great though with potential matches.

Cant bloody wait for Dynamite and Rampage this week.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Rockysays said:


> Awesome, Ill get on to it. I'm going to watch as much as possible to catch up. Definitely will continue watching


July was a great month as well. They were putting on bangers every week. Enjoy.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Holy shit, this might be the greatest PPV ever produced. I didn't watch Jericho-MJF, Women's Battle Royal, and Wight-Marshall, but everything else DELIVERED. I wasn't excited for the Kojima-Moxley match at all, but they've proven me wrong and then some. Same goes for Britt vs Kris, DMD brought her A game last night. Bucks vs Lucha Bros might've been the most exciting tag team match I've ever seen, and Miro-Eddie was an absolute hoss war. I was there for every second of it. Punk and Darby both looked like absolute stars in their matches and made for a hella fun matchup. For the main event, I was not too excited for Christian either (more for the after-match shenanigans), but he brought it, and I really liked their match too. Then the finish of the show was absolutely sublime pro wrestling magic, which made for a 10/10 must see PPV for the ages in my eyes.

I couldn't be more excited for AEW, Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## omaroo

Kalashnikov said:


> Holy shit, this might be the greatest PPV ever produced. I didn't watch Jericho-MJF, Women's Battle Royal, and Wight-Marshall, but everything else DELIVERED. I wasn't excited for the Kojima-Moxley match at all, but they've proven me wrong and then some. Bucks vs Lucha Bros might've been the most exciting tag team match I've ever seen, and Miro-Eddie was an absolute hoss war. I was there for every second of it. Punk and Darby both looked like absolute stars in their matches and made for a hella fun matchup. For the main event, I was not too excited for Christian either (more for the after-match shenanigans), but he brought it, and I really liked their match too. Then the finish of the show was absolutely sublime pro wrestling magic, which made for a 10/10 must see PPV for the ages in my eyes.
> 
> I couldn't be more excited for AEW, Wednesday can't come soon enough.


Jericho/MJF was decent but nothing special.

Jericho does need to go away for a LONG time now. He is just boring and stale at this point.

MJF now needs to sink his teeth into a new fresh feud to get momentum back as it feels like he fallen of for quite some time.


----------



## Kalashnikov

omaroo said:


> Jericho does need to go away for a LONG time now. He is just boring and stale at this point.
> 
> MJF now needs to sink his teeth into a new fresh feud to get momentum back as it feels like he fallen of for quite some time.


I agree with this. I like how over he is, and his theme singalong is kinda cool, but I just can't bear myself to watch any Jericho matches, and I guess I just feel like I'm over him. When you have Hangman, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Darby, Lucha Bros, Sammy, PNP, and Jurassic Express as other faces, I can't get myself to care about Chris Jericho.


----------



## omaroo

Kalashnikov said:


> I agree with this. I like how over he is, and his theme singalong is kinda cool, but I just can't bear myself to watch any Jericho matches, and I guess I just feel like I'm over him. When you have Hangman, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Darby, Lucha Bros, Sammy, PNP, and Jurassic Express as other faces, I can't get myself to care about Chris Jericho.


If he gets in better shape, changes his appearance up maybe as well and has a rest for 3-6 months and comes back then could see a much more refreshed Jericho back which is what I want.


----------



## Stevieg786

absolute chills when Bryan came out

great PPV, thoroughly enjoyed it, Punk looked great

I am so glad for AEW right now, it's bought back my love for wrestling, something WWE has slowly killed over the years

can't wait for Dynamite!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Outlaw91 said:


> You probably have no idea who any of those are, you are just trying not to look completely ignorant.


Not look completely ignorant because I don’t watch japanese wrestling? I guess 75% of wrestling fans are ignorant then because most people don’t watch it. In fact 75% is generous. 90% of western fans don’t watch it. Do forgive me for not giving a shit about some guy i’ve never heard of because excalibur does his usual dork act if “oh thats blah blah blah” then runs through his 40 year history in the business. Arsed.

I’ve never seen any of them wrestle. I’ve heard their names however. I know their reputations. So I’d be interested in seeing them.

I don’t give a fuck about the rest of them and not going to pretend I do.


----------



## Outlaw91

The_Great_One21 said:


> Not look completely ignorant because I don’t watch japanese wrestling? I guess 75% of wrestling fans are ignorant then because most people don’t watch it.
> I’ve never seen any of them wrestle. I’ve heard their names however. I know their reputations. So I’d be interested in seeing them.
> 
> I don’t give a fuck about the rest of them and not going to pretend I do.


This post just proves my point.


----------



## The_Great_One21

ripcitydisciple said:


> I want to believe Cole is a spy for Hangman and Bay Bay will get his revenge on Omega, helping Page become the AEW World Champion.


That would be great.

damn, now i’m gonna be annoyed if it isn’t that


----------



## The_Great_One21

Outlaw91 said:


> This post just proves my point.


Point of what?
Oh sorry i’m not a complete wrestling nerd


----------



## Outlaw91

The_Great_One21 said:


> Point of what?
> Oh sorry i’m not a complete wrestling nerd


Good for you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The_Great_One21 said:


> Point of what?
> Oh sorry i’m not a complete wrestling nerd


Hey mate - of you don’t know Suzuki… that is a shock, but also ok

I highly recommend you check some of this shit out in prep for Wed

He is the best murder grandpa around


----------



## The_Great_One21

Outlaw91 said:


> Good for you.


Yeah it is. Maybe if AEW start spending more time on guys who can be stars and less time on 50 year old japanese guys 90% of the audience hasn’t ever seen then we might actually see the ratings grow.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hey mate - of you don’t know Suzuki… that is a shock, but also ok
> 
> I highly recommend you check some of this shit out in prep for Wed
> 
> He is the best murder grandpa around


It shouldn’t be a shock. I’d bet you a high amount that most western wrestling fans have no idea who he is.

Just because this forum is made up of people who watched japanese wrestling from the 90s, doesn’t mean the average fan did.

I watched WWF/WCW and stopped when Rock left. Then I watched WWE from 2006/7 time to about 2016/7. Then I watched AEW.

I’ve never watched a single match from Japan. Like about 90% of the western fanbase.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah it is. Maybe if AEW start spending more time on guys who can be stars and less time on 50 year old japanese guys 90% of the audience hasn’t ever seen then we might actually see the ratings grow.
> 
> It shouldn’t be a shock. I’d bet you a high amount that most western wrestling fans have no idea who he is.
> 
> Just because this forum is made up of people who watched japanese wrestling from the 90s, doesn’t mean the average fan did.
> 
> I watched WWF/WCW and stopped when Rock left. Then I watched WWE from 2006/7 time to about 2016/7. Then I watched AEW.
> 
> I’ve never watched a single match from Japan. Like about 90% of the western fanbase.


*Its a shock to me

I’m shook 

Pps> doesn’t change my point - check some of his stuff


----------



## Soul Man Danny B




----------



## rich110991

Got to watch the end again


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I'm speechless, they truly went All Out with this one.

Almost everything was in harmony: the executions, the surprises and the match card itself. Could write an essay of this great PPV but someone in the crowd had the sign 'This is why I love wrestling' and perhaps that is enough.

Powerful contender for PPV of the year.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Soul Man Danny B said:


> View attachment 107722
> 
> View attachment 107723


but becky and brock tho


----------



## rbl85

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah it is. Maybe if AEW start spending more time on guys who can be stars and less time on 50 year old japanese guys 90% of the audience hasn’t ever seen then we might actually see the ratings grow.
> 
> It shouldn’t be a shock. I’d bet you a high amount that most western wrestling fans have no idea who he is.
> 
> Just because this forum is made up of people who watched japanese wrestling from the 90s, doesn’t mean the average fan did.
> 
> I watched WWF/WCW and stopped when Rock left. Then I watched WWE from 2006/7 time to about 2016/7. Then I watched AEW.
> 
> I’ve never watched a single match from Japan. Like about 90% of the western fanbase.


Never watched a NJPW show but i know him.


----------



## The_Great_One21

rbl85 said:


> Never watched a NJPW show but i know him.


Cool.

And do you genuinely give a shit about a 50 something new japan wrestler you’ve never seen in your life?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Got to watch the end again


I’ve now watched the end, lucha entrance, suzuki entrance, soho entrance a couple of times


----------



## rbl85

The_Great_One21 said:


> Cool.
> 
> And do you genuinely give a shit about a 50 something new japan wrestler you’ve never seen in your life?


You don't need to watch a NJPW show to see matches or videos about him on youtube


----------



## Punk_316

While the show wasn't perfect, I was thoroughly entertained from start to finish. Best overall ppv I've seen in a long time.


----------



## JTB33b

The_Great_One21 said:


> Just finished watching. Loved it for the most part other than than QT/Paul Wight.
> 
> Biggest surprise of the night was that tit JR managing to remember to call him Bryan Danielson and not Daniel Bryan seeing as he calls everyone else their WWE name.
> 
> Miro Vs Eddie. Really enjoyed it. Good opener. Miro is so great. He should be holding that title for a while yet.
> 
> Mox match… was fine. But I’ll be honest he’s been stripped of his star power. From his look to the fact he’s feuding with these random old japanese guys. And struggling with them. Sorry, i’m not some deep wrestling nerd. I’ve no idea who these japanese guys are and i’m sure as hell not popping for it are buying it as a big deal. Oh my god some 50 year old i’ve never heard of. Cool. Unless it’s Tanahashi, Okada or Kota I don’t care at all. I’ve at least heard of them and know they are supposedly a big deal. As for Mox promo later in the night, that was good as usual. The drug line was funny.
> 
> Britt Vs Statlander…enjoyed it. Britt is just class. Statlander did a good job too. The finish was great. Good job all round.
> 
> Young Bucks Vs Lucha… awesome match. As expected. Loads of great flips as always with these teams but some good drama and moments as well. The thumb tac shoe was great and that top rope canadian exploded was madness. Shocked at the outcome too which is always good.
> 
> The battle royal… they need to sort the format of this, it doesn’t work very well. That said the match was fine enough. I like Thunder Rosa so was hoping she would win but they gave it to Ruby. All I’m gonna say on that is she isn’t a star. She’s meh in the ring, she doesn’t have a great look, and she doesn’t have star power either. She is classic TNA move tbh. Bring in a wwe midcarder and act like they are a big deal. Don’t see it with her. She’s a solid hand for the midcard but she isn’t a star of that division theway Thunder Rosa can be.
> 
> Jericho Vs MJF… solid as you’d expect. Expected win for Jericho and we got it. MJF is just the best heel in the game though. He isn’t even a heel you love to hate, you just hate him. And that’s the point. Brilliant. Also he gets selling. I was really thinking he was injuredwith that back at points. Only thing that annoyed me in this match was one of the countouts. Jericho was literally lifeless at the 9 count and then just shot up in to the ring. I always HATE this. It’s terrible psychology. Otherwise, enjoyed this match.
> 
> Punk vs Darby… BRILLIANT. I loved this so much. I haven’t felt like that for a match in so long. When that music hit, he walked out, shouted its clobbering time. Stood there before the match. I was genuinely so nervous. Does he still have it. Then the staredowns before. Just perfect pre match stuff. Then the actual match. Good match. He didn’t look like he’d lost anything. Just excellent really. Well done all involved. Punk in long tights will take some getting used to though.
> 
> QT vs Paul Wight… genuinely sat there watching this fuming. I can’t believe it’s 2021, and i’m watching the fucking big show wrestle in AEW on Ppv. Disgraceful. He can barely move at this point. Why the utter fuck am I watching this. The idea i’m going to have to watch him feud with Billy Gunn. I wish I was one of those in the US who were monitored for viewing figures because i’d switch off every time. Dreadful. Then following this match up with 5 minutes of telling us whats coming up on Dynamite and Rampage this week. This whole thing killed momentum of a good show heading in to the main event.
> 
> Kenny Vs Christian… as I said I was dead after that atrocious big show match and then the dynamite hype. So I took a while to get in to this match, but then when I did I enjoyed it mostly. My only thing is I actively despise how much of a joke Kenny is making the world title tbh. He’s dork. And not in a funny heel way or whatever. Actively having the ring announcer make waffle house jokes in the introductions of a world title match… it makes the entire thing feel lesser than it should. I enjoyed the match though and the end was good.
> 
> The post match… awesome. Adam Cole Bay Bay… that was cool. He came out the heel tunnel so should have saw it coming. I was thinking maybe he would attack then Hangman would return and they’d team up. Bryan Danielson though…that’s always gonna be great. I did mark out for him. Only thing is I wished it was The Final Countdown theme. Just feels like that’s a missed opportunity for a mega pop. And as much as I love Bryan, I just can’t help but be disappointed he’s going after Omega. I want Hangman. Sorry, but 2 years of build for this.Hangman was so OVER and the fans were desperate for this match. To just abandon it because a star has joined, I’m sad. I’ll wait and see how it plays out but Hangman should be winning that title at Full Gear.


I still think it's going to be Hangman and Omega. Bryan will probally be feuding with Cole. Punk's next feud should be with MJF.

Omega vs Hangman
Cole vs Bryan
MJF vs Punk


----------



## ElTerrible

JTB33b said:


> I still think it's going to be *Hangman and Omega.* Bryan will probally be feuding with Cole. Punk's next feud should be with MJF.


Yeah they won´t go away from that. Hangman wins the world title as soon as he returns from paternity leave. I think Cole will feud with Jungle Boy. CM Punk vs. MJF makes sense, even if we have not gotten the conclusion to MJF vs. Sammy yet, the feud between The Pinnacle and The Inner Circle needs to rest.


----------



## mazzah20

Amazing show.

When Omega said "everyone who can beat him is either retired, not in AEW "or dead" and the lights went out, I thought that Bray Wyatt was going to come out.

I then realised he is on his no compete, but that would have been a helluva debut.

Anyways, AEW knocked it out the park tonight. I'm feeling TK is going for those WCW/NWO vibes with Cole joining the Elite and the faces having to band together led by Bryan against them.

Shit just got real, if the booking is good then this is going to be the hottest period for wrestling fans since the monday night wars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah they won´t go away from that. Hangman wins the world title as soon as he returns from paternity leave. I think Cole will feud with Jungle Boy. CM Punk vs. MJF makes sense, even if we have not gotten the conclusion to MJF vs. Sammy yet, the feud between The Pinnacle and The Inner Circle needs to rest.


Anybody who doesn’t think its still Hangman v Omega at some point for the title have not been paying attention to how AEW does things


----------



## Outlaw91

The_Great_One21 said:


> Cool.
> 
> And do you genuinely give a shit about a 50 something new japan wrestler you’ve never seen in your life?


LOL I don't even know if his wrestling career helped his popularity that much . The guy is a pioneer of MMA, a fucking legend. He went to wrestling for fun because his body was too broken to do more mma stuff. Have you ever heard of Pancrase?


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody who doesn’t think its still Hangman v Omega at some point for the title have not been paying attention to how AEW does things


Man, think about how stacked Full Gear could be if we got a three headed monster of Omega vs Page, Punk vs ???? and Danielson vs ????


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Man, think about how stacked Full Gear could be if we got a three headed monster of Omega vs Page, Punk vs ???? and Danielson vs ????


Fuck it - just think about the upcoming Grand Slam show mate - they are gonna show up for that show

We might even get Omega / Hangman then (paternity leave permitting of course)

But you are right - Full Gear more likely for the title match


----------



## omaroo

Does seems Grand slam show will go ahead and will be near sold out.

Expect Bryan to make his in ring debut there and Punk to also wrestle.

Full Gear just over 2 months away already would seem stacked big time.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> Man, think about how stacked Full Gear could be if we got a three headed monster of Omega vs Page, Punk vs ???? and Danielson vs ????


This can easily be the card for Full Gear:

Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page World Title
CM Punk vs MJF
Daniel Bryan vs Miro TNT Title
Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy
Lucha Bros vs FTR Tag Titles
Britt Baker vs Tay Conti /Thunder Rosa Women's Title


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mr316 said:


> JR did a great job last night especially for Danielson’s debut. It’s like he’s finally starting to believe in the brand.


Easy to call a show like that. It was brilliant and JR’s enthusiasm showed.


----------



## Outlaw91

Watching All Out made me remember watching NJPW shows back in 2016,2017,2018 and wondering how cool would it be if it took place in a big sold out arena in the US.


----------



## The_Great_One21

There is just so much depth on the roster it’s so difficult to book a a PPV fantasy card without leaving off so much stars.
Including the buy in, we’re talking what, 8 matches? They have like 30 stars you want on the show. Very rough guess of the show, although could massively change because it seemed so nailed on and obviously that All Out would be Dark Order winning the tag belts and Hangman winning the World title and neither happened…

AEW World Title:
Kenny Omega Vs Hangman Page.

TNT Title:
Miro Vs ???.

AEW Womans Title:
Britt Baker Vs Ruby Soho.

AEW Tag Titles:
The Lucha Bros Vs FTR.

Singles Match:
CM Punk Vs Ricky Starks.

Singles Match:
Malakai Vs Cody.

Tag Match:
MJF and Wardlow Vs Sammy and Hager.

Singles Match:
Bryan Danielson Vs Adam Cole.

That’s just a very rough guess. I have no clue who Miro faces because he has no feuds really set up. It leaves so much talent off the show like Mox, Pac, Andrade, Christian, Bucks, Jurassic Express, Darby, Thunder Rosa.

My logic is:
Hangman/Omega - Obvious reasons.
Britt/Ruby - Obvious reasons.
Lucha/FTR - Lucha need a heel opponent, FTR seem the best one, and have been out if the title picture for a while.
Punk/Starks - Punk needs heel to face who won’t be hurt by a loss, he said he would like to work Starks, so this seems a perfect feud to continue to ease Punk in and with Starks being great on the mic it could help elevate Starks.
Malakai/Cody - Obvious reasons.
MJF/Wardlow vs Sammy/Hager - Jericho is due to leave, so write him out by MJF/Wardlow beating the fuck out him, that then leads to this match.
Bryan/Cole - Seems obvious after last night.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Reaction makes me realize how much I missed Danielson


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Reaction makes me realize how much I missed Danielson


Love how Justin touched his tie and looked apprehensive when he gave the mic to Danielson


----------



## JonAmbrose

The_Great_One21 said:


> There is just so much depth on the roster it’s so difficult to book a a PPV fantasy card without leaving off so much stars.
> Including the buy in, we’re talking what, 8 matches? They have like 30 stars you want on the show. Very rough guess of the show, although could massively change because it seemed so nailed on and obviously that All Out would be Dark Order winning the tag belts and Hangman winning the World title and neither happened…
> 
> AEW World Title:
> Kenny Omega Vs Hangman Page.
> 
> TNT Title:
> Miro Vs ???.
> 
> AEW Womans Title:
> Britt Baker Vs Ruby Soho.
> 
> AEW Tag Titles:
> The Lucha Bros Vs FTR.
> 
> Singles Match:
> CM Punk Vs Ricky Starks.
> 
> Singles Match:
> Malakai Vs Cody.
> 
> Tag Match:
> MJF and Wardlow Vs Sammy and Hager.
> 
> Singles Match:
> Bryan Danielson Vs Adam Cole.
> 
> That’s just a very rough guess. I have no clue who Miro faces because he has no feuds really set up. It leaves so much talent off the show like Mox, Pac, Andrade, Christian, Bucks, Jurassic Express, Darby, Thunder Rosa.
> 
> My logic is:
> Hangman/Omega - Obvious reasons.
> Britt/Ruby - Obvious reasons.
> Lucha/FTR - Lucha need a heel opponent, FTR seem the best one, and have been out if the title picture for a while.
> Punk/Starks - Punk needs heel to face who won’t be hurt by a loss, he said he would like to work Starks, so this seems a perfect feud to continue to ease Punk in and with Starks being great on the mic it could help elevate Starks.
> Malakai/Cody - Obvious reasons.
> MJF/Wardlow vs Sammy/Hager - Jericho is due to leave, so write him out by MJF/Wardlow beating the fuck out him, that then leads to this match.
> Bryan/Cole - Seems obvious after last night.


Mox is in the forbiden door storyline and he is gonna be doing that for a while


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miro/Mox for Full Gear would make a lot of sense, but not sure if Mox will still be preoccupied with the japan wrestlers through then.


----------



## JonAmbrose

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Miro/Mox for Full Gear would make a lot of sense, but not sure if Mox will still be preoccupied with the japan wrestlers through then.


nah Miro doesnt need to lose the title and Mox doesnt need that title, Mox led this during the pandemic he is now in a midcard storyline and judging by the amount of people they are bringing he will stay there for a while.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

JonAmbrose said:


> nah Miro doesnt need to lose the title and Mox doesnt need that title, Mox led this during the pandemic he is now in a midcard storyline and judging by the amount of people they are bringing he will stay there for a while.


Mox would be a good successor to Miro, and his finisher plays into the weakness they've built up for Miro in the past month or so. Though Miro could also beat Mox to cement his reign further.

But if Mox is busy, then not sure. Would need to think about who would make the most sense for Miro for a PPV match.


----------



## Geert Wilders

I am watching All Out now. Miro vs Kingston is so fucking good.


----------



## JonAmbrose

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mox would be a good successor to Miro, and his finisher plays into the weakness they've built up for Miro in the past month or so. Though Miro could also beat Mox to cement his reign further.
> 
> But if Mox is busy, then not sure. Would need to think about who would make the most sense for Miro for a PPV match.


I dont see Moxley losing if they fight that is the thing, and moxley might be in this forbiden door storyline where he keeps fighting NJPW guys, mox doesnt need to be in the title picture he already held the AEW title for some time. Miro will lose in due time but not now and not against Mox, at least I hope, I think that after the japanese guys storyline he will be in the AEW title picture again.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The way they protected Miro while making Kingston look strong with that turnbuckle pin "botch" was too fucking sick.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Geert Wilders said:


> The way they protected Miro while making Kingston look strong with that turnbuckle pin "botch" was too fucking sick.


sad you couldnt watch it live man this thread was a party


----------



## Whoanma

Each time I rewatch that ending I feel it was so great, so really well thought and executed. 11 out of 10 for me. I was extremely disappointed by the lack of Andrade vs. PAC (btw, F PAC again) and the way Riho was handled on the BR (even though she’s over as f*ck), but that ending…


----------



## Erik.

Can't believe how good that PPV was. 

Genuinely may be the best, in my view, since Wrestlemania 17 in terms of match quality across the board for the matches that mattered, mostly excellent booking and debuts. 

Crowd was fucking hot when they needed to be. Lucha Bros fucking deserved it and Bryan fucking Danielson. 

Says alot when Punk wrestled his first match in 7 years, in Chicago and he's not the reason this PPV was close to a 10/10.


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> Each time I rewatch that ending I feel it was so great, so really well thought and executed. 11 out of 10 for me. I was extremely disappointed by the lack of Andrade vs. PAC (btw, F PAC again) and the way Riho was handled on the BR (even though she’s over as f*ck), but that ending…


I got the feeling that Riho was eliminated by accident because Jamie Hayter who eliminated her was arguing with the ref about it LOL


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Whoanma said:


> Each time I rewatch that ending I feel it was so great, so really well thought and executed. 11 out of 10 for me. I was extremely disappointed by the lack of Andrade vs. PAC (btw, F PAC again) and the way Riho was handled on the BR (even though she’s over as f*ck), but that ending…


I was hoping for Yuka Sakazaki. The Battle Royal could have used a dash of magic.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> I got the feeling that Riho was eliminated by accident because Jamie Hayter who eliminated her was arguing with the ref about it LOL


----------



## rbl85

Blissmark said:


> I was hoping for Yuka Sakazaki. The Battle Royal could have used a dash of magic.


She's probably back in japan


----------



## Geert Wilders

Very enjoyable PPV so far.

AEW have really outdone themselves here.


----------



## GothicBohemian

So I just finished watching the first PPV I've seen in ages where I liked everything. 

You go AEW, change the business.


----------



## Outlaw91

Nothing about Chris Jericho's failed attempt to have the crowd singing his entrance theme song? He seemed pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Garty

Outlaw91 said:


> Nothing about Chris Jericho's failed attempt to have the crowd singing his entrance theme song? He seemed pretty pissed about it.


The guitar was a little too loud, yes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Outlaw91 said:


> Nothing about Chris Jericho's failed attempt to have the crowd singing his entrance theme song? He seemed pretty pissed about it.


I blame this entirely on Khan. They should have hired Rock GOD Rick Boogs for one night only for Chris Jericho.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Exciting debuts aside, the way things were booked weren't that interesting (aside from the tag match).

Adam Cole debuting and aligning himself with Kenny would've been enough to end the show on. To then get upstaged by a bigger debutant during the same segment and to also have him running away after getting beaten up isn't great booking.

They could've also had Ruby eliminated in a dirty way to set up a feud with another wrestler rather than just having her win. I do feel Nyla should've won. She's a monster that never succeeds in anything. What's the point?

They shouldn't have had Jericho put his wresting career on the line against a wrestler that was supposed to be on the verge of the main event, only to have Jericho win. It makes MJF look bad.

And maybe it's just me but the whole "I'm just happy to be here" version of Punk is just meh. Would've loved to have seen Darby beat a rusty CM Punk with CM Punk then turning heel and ending this super nice guy crap.


----------



## Geeee

Garty said:


> The guitar was a little too loud, yes.


Not just loud but way off time. He should have sang himself to the ring like Maki Itoh


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bryan Danielson's post match press conference was great. He flat out said he wasn't there to be similar to CM Punk and put over young guys. He said he was there to see how good AEW's talent really was, because he knows that he's pretty good himself. So that makes me think Bryan is going to be in the title picture.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I know I'm going to get completely shat on for not rating this as a 10/10 and calling it one of the best shows of all time, it was a good show, but I don't think it's an all time level show at all. Ended up deciding to watch the entire thing so I could properly make a review.

Miro vs Kingston: Good match, Miro is a God, fuck Eddie Kingston though: 6.5/10

Moxley vs Kojima: It was fine but I really don't care about Moxley and his NJPW arc, this Suzuki dude seems cool: 6/10

Baker vs Statlander: Britt is great at nearly everything she does, good match: 9/10

Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks: Solid match with some cool spots.....but it's a Young Bucks match, you'll have to drive me to my grave before I ever say anything nice about the Bucks: 6/10

Battle Royal: Didn't like it, Ruby Riott debuting was cool though: 4/10

Jericho vs MJF: Match was fine but this feud is fucking boring now, plus Jericho winning sucks. 5.5/10

Punk vs Allin: Good match and nice to see Punk back: 7.5/10

Wight vs Marshall: Don't care: 1/10

Cage vs Omega: Match was alright, was checked out a little by this point, show went on forever. 6/10

Ending: Danielson coming in is pretty cool but I can't stand Adam Cole, dude bores the shit out of me: 7/10

Was a solid show with plenty of good moments, but I'm glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Klitschko

That was one of the best AEW shows I have ever seen. Too bad Pac/Andrade couldn't be on it, but it is what it is.

Quick review

TNT championship
Miro vs Eddie Kingston

Great opener. The crowd was on fire. No dull moments. Just a fun match. Kind of surprised me if I am being honest because normally I don't see much in Eddie, but he did a great job here. I enjoyed the finish of the match and the DDT nearfall was nice as well.
Rating: ☆☆☆ 3/4


Jon Moxley vs Kojima.

I enjoyed this one a lot. Nothing fancy and nothing out of this world, but both guys sold well. They both brought the intensity and were pretty stiff with their shots. I enjoyed that. Good match overall. Post match stuff was really fun was well.
Rating: ☆☆☆1\4

AEW womens championship
Brit Baker vs Kris Statlander

Went into this expecting a piss break and it turned out to be a really good technical match. Some really good spots and near falls. The last few minutes were really good.
Rating: ☆☆☆1\2

AEW tag team championships
Steel cage
Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers

Awesome match. It suffers from some of the the same stuff that every Young Bucks match does, but I can overlook it here to a degree because it was a tornado tag match inside a cage. In the first 5 minutes these guys did enough to fill a 20 minute long match. My only complaint here is the selling on a few spots, like the ending, but I'm trying to be more open with modern pro wrestling and not be too hard there. Overall, I can't call this a 5 star match because of the selling, but its an amazing match, and probably MOTY as well. Just wild chaos. Its just as good as their other matches at All Out 2019 and DON2019 in my opinion. The post match stuff was also really nice as well. Lucha Brothers deserved the win.
Rating: ☆☆☆☆3\4

Women's battle royal.

I also thought this for sure would be a match I would skip, but it turned out to be really good in the second half. Nothing too insane, but a few nice surprises and some nice wrestling overall.
Rating: ☆☆☆

Chris Jericho vs MJF

I enjoyed this one. Some good selling, psychology and spots. I even enjoyed the whole ending with the restart. Only thing really hurting this match is that we have seen it so many times already that it was hard to be excited for it.
Rating: ☆☆☆1\2

Darby vs CM Punk.
I loved this match. I loved the slower pace here and the story they told through the whole match. Speed vs experience and Punk fighting a younger hungry fast guy while at the same time trying to get rid of his own ring rust and show he still has it. Some good spots as well. I'm a big Punk fan, so maybe I'm rating this a bit high, but I just don't care.
Rating: ☆☆☆☆

Paul Wight vs QT

I literally skipped through most of this short match. First real piss break of the night, but it was short and to the point. Nothing offensive here.
Rating: N/A

AEW world heavyweight championship
Kenny Omega vs Christian

I think some people here are sleeping on this match because they are used to stuff like the cage match, but this was a real classic in my opinion. Damn, I am not a huge Omega fan, but the guy is good and knows how to produce a great match.

What I really loved here was the action. The selling was great. They took their time to sell the big moves properly. No botches and some really good near falls. I loved both table spots. The pace was good and the ending with the giant OWA was fantastic. That is such a good finisher. This turned out to be my second best MOTN.
Rating: ☆☆☆☆1\4

Post match debut of Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson was executed perfectly. Amazing ending to the show and has me hyped for Dynamite. ☆☆☆☆☆ segment right here.

Overall show rating: 9/10
From match quality alone, I preferred DON 2021 over this slightly, but the ending with Danielson and Cole raised this to a better show. Only thing missing here was the PAC/Andrade Match. I really wanted to see that one. If that was here, it probably would have been a 10/10 show to me. Last thing that I wish they did was something with the stage, but that's just me nitpicking at that point.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Outlaw91 said:


> Nothing about Chris Jericho's failed attempt to have the crowd singing his entrance theme song? He seemed pretty pissed about it.


He should stop that for real


----------



## Randy Lahey

I don't know how long this video will be up, but the entrances for Cole and Bryan were out of this world. Adam Cole's music is bad ass.


----------



## thorn123

The problem with such a good show is there is only one way but down ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I know I'm going to get completely shat on for not rating this as a 10/10 and calling it one of the best shows of all time, it was a good show, but I don't think it's an all time level show at all. Ended up deciding to watch the entire thing so I could properly make a review.
> 
> Miro vs Kingston: Good match, Miro is a God, fuck Eddie Kingston though: 6.5/10
> 
> Moxley vs Kojima: It was fine but I really don't care about Moxley and his NJPW arc, this Suzuki dude seems cool: 6/10
> 
> Baker vs Statlander: Britt is great at nearly everything she does, good match: 9/10
> 
> Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks: Solid match with some cool spots.....but it's a Young Bucks match, you'll have to drive me to my grave before I ever say anything nice about the Bucks: 6/10
> 
> Battle Royal: Didn't like it, Ruby Riott debuting was cool though: 4/10
> 
> Jericho vs MJF: Match was fine but this feud is fucking boring now, plus Jericho winning sucks. 5.5/10
> 
> Punk vs Allin: Good match and nice to see Punk back: 7.5/10
> 
> Wight vs Marshall: Don't care: 1/10
> 
> Cage vs Omega: Match was alright, was checked out a little by this point, show went on forever. 6/10
> 
> Ending: Danielson coming in is pretty cool but I can't stand Adam Cole, dude bores the shit out of me: 7/10
> 
> Was a solid show with plenty of good moments, but I'm glad I didn't pay for it.


oopsie, no receipt no care

we rate this review 1 cheapskate / 100 cheapskates 🤣


----------



## Arkham258

That was one of the best PPVs I have ever seen. Good matches all the way through and my God the fucking STAR POWER on this show. CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Adam Cole, Minoru Suzuki, the Lucha Bros, Omega, the Bucks, and already well established former WWE guys like Moxley and Jericho too. That's not even mentioning some of the company's more home grown stars. And hell, I even dug Paul Wight being on the show. He gave a short and sweet, come down, squash match so no one should be bitching. His presence is just one more of many that elevated the show and he didn't overstay his welcome

The Bucks/Lucha Bros. match was the best match. Fuck all the haters that constantly bitch about the kind of matches these four guys have. I love flippy, fast paced, high flying, spot heavy matches and they even told a story with it. I saw everyone predicting a Bucks win and I was hesitant to agree. I believe the Lucha Bros were long over due for the tag titles, and given all the battles they've had with the Bucks, I thought they should get the win here and I'm glad they did and I'm glad everyone was wrong. I dug that awesome entrance too. Weird seeing Pentagon hugging those kids and getting blood over them though...little disturbing. I don't even know if little kids should be watching such a violent match, but whatever. I'm not a parent so I don't really care.

MJF/Jericho. Another one where people predicted an MJF win. I had said in one thread that Jericho was gonna win and he did. You don't job out a legend like Jericho 4-0 and retire him to a joke like MJF. Fuck that. I like the swerve they did and the ending was another feel good moment on a show that had many of those. Good to see that there's still an Inner Circle even though they've been doing separate things lately. I'm glad the match got re-started because everyone loves Aubrey and her being responsible for ending Jericho's creen could have turned her into a hated referee LOL. 

I can't believe they had originally planned not to have the women's battle royale on the pay per view. I know Pac/Andrade would have been awesome, and I really like PAC, but this was too important a match to not have on the show with Ruby debuting. Plus, I like having a royal rumble style match on the card, just one more thing to make the show feel important. Weird how Riho got eliminated off screen with little fanfare. I would have thought Shida would have lasted longer too. I would have much preferred Nyla getting eliminated in her place. When are people gonna realize that Nyla brings nothing of value to AEW. Anyway, I don't know much about Ruby Riott...and I think she's hard on the eyes to be honest. Ugh. The crowd popped for her though and she looks like she can go in the ring, so it's all good. I would have preferred a Thunder Rosa win though, but I get that this was Ruby's home town. God, can we get rid of Abaddon? I don't need anything that disgusting looking on my TV. Seriously. Send her to Impact where they seem to have a lot of creepy, horror, movie gimmick women. Sky Blue is hot as fuck. She was the prettiest girl in the ring. Anyway, enough rambling about this match

Britt Baker and Statlander was good. I love her doing Cole's move, that got a pop from the crowd. It was fitting too, given what happened later in the show

Punk/Darby was solid. The thing you gotta love about Punk is his antics. Sitting up like Taker to avoid the Coffin Drop, sitting down like Darby prior to the match. Punk is just brilliant with stuff like this. He keeps your eyes glued to the screen.

Seeing Suzuki is awesome, but damn I want Tanahashi and I feel like Moxley keeps teasing it. 

The Buy in match was fun. Nice way to get the crowd in a good mood early

The show was damn near perfect. The only things that would have made it better for me personally would have been Tanahashi instead of Suzuki, Thunder Rosa winning the women's battle royal, and Hangman being on the show and beating Omega. The post match stuff could have been exactly the same with The Elite beating down Page and maybe the Dark Order, then you could have had the awesome debuts of Adam Cole and Bryan Danielson. The thought of Hangman in the ring with Bryan gives me goosebumps. These are nitpicks though

This show a significant moment in AEW's history I think. They put on a show here that could easily outshine many WWE pay per views, including some of their Wrestlemanias. And man, was it newsworthy with all the debuts and appearances.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oopsie, no receipt no care
> 
> we rate this review 1 cheapskate / 100 cheapskates 🤣


Oh well, can't please everybody can ya?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh well, can't please everybody can ya?


now you know how AEW feels 🤣 🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> now you know how AEW feels 🤣 🤣


I get ya. If I feel that it's worth shelling out the money I will buy a PPV, but at the moment I don't feel I'm getting something worth the money. It was a good show, but not worth paying for.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I get ya. If I feel that it's worth shelling out the money I will buy a PPV, but at the moment I don't feel I'm getting something worth the money. It was a good show, but not worth paying for.


you do you mate, i’m just pulling your leg


----------



## Geert Wilders

This show delivered on all fronts. Best wrestling show this year so far.

Darby impressed me even further. Not only can he throw himself around the ring, he can Mat wrestle when he is needed to.

Penta looked banged up to fuck.

the Adam Cole swerve was nice. We all expected BD.

i skipped Big Show match.

Britt Baker has to be the best talent AEW has right now.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Wrote a review of All Out today, check it out here if you're keen:









WrestleWatch: AEW All Out 2021


Time for a WrestleWatch review! I'm excited about this one. It's the mark of a great show that I can miss it live, have it spoiled for me, and watch it later still having an absolute blast. That was the case with AEW's latest offering, All Out 2021. AEW has really gone from strength to strength...




michaelrobson90.wixsite.com


----------



## The_Great_One21

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I know I'm going to get completely shat on for not rating this as a 10/10 and calling it one of the best shows of all time, it was a good show, but I don't think it's an all time level show at all. Ended up deciding to watch the entire thing so I could properly make a review.
> 
> Miro vs Kingston: Good match, Miro is a God, fuck Eddie Kingston though: 6.5/10
> 
> Moxley vs Kojima: It was fine but I really don't care about Moxley and his NJPW arc, this Suzuki dude seems cool: 6/10
> 
> Baker vs Statlander: Britt is great at nearly everything she does, good match: 9/10
> 
> Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks: Solid match with some cool spots.....but it's a Young Bucks match, you'll have to drive me to my grave before I ever say anything nice about the Bucks: 6/10
> 
> Battle Royal: Didn't like it, Ruby Riott debuting was cool though: 4/10
> 
> Jericho vs MJF: Match was fine but this feud is fucking boring now, plus Jericho winning sucks. 5.5/10
> 
> Punk vs Allin: Good match and nice to see Punk back: 7.5/10
> 
> Wight vs Marshall: Don't care: 1/10
> 
> Cage vs Omega: Match was alright, was checked out a little by this point, show went on forever. 6/10
> 
> Ending: Danielson coming in is pretty cool but I can't stand Adam Cole, dude bores the shit out of me: 7/10
> 
> Was a solid show with plenty of good moments, but I'm glad I didn't pay for it.


Honestly why are you watching wrestling if none of this stuff isn’t for you because I genuinely don’t know what could possibly make you happy or what you’re in it for.


----------



## The_Great_One21

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I get ya. If I feel that it's worth shelling out the money I will buy a PPV, but at the moment I don't feel I'm getting something worth the money. It was a good show, but not worth paying for.


CM Punk’s first match in 7 years isn’t worth it for you then nothing will be. Honestly, what are you in this for in 2021?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I get ya. If I feel that it's worth shelling out the money I will buy a PPV, but at the moment I don't feel I'm getting something worth the money. It was a good show, but not worth paying for.


Thanks for telling us for the 12th time you're not willing to pay lol



The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly why are you watching wrestling if none of this stuff isn’t for you because I genuinely don’t know what could possibly make you happy or what you’re in it for.


He's just baiting because AEW's success is getting under his skin - don't stress about it


----------



## JonAmbrose

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I get ya. If I feel that it's worth shelling out the money I will buy a PPV, but at the moment I don't feel I'm getting something worth the money. It was a good show, but not worth paying for.


Yea yeah dude whatever you say


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Pentagon Senior said:


> Thanks for telling us for the 12th time you're not willing to pay lol
> 
> 
> 
> He's just baiting because AEW's success is getting under his skin - don't stress about it


I see you deliberately ignore the praise I give AEW because it doesn't fit your narrative, come on mate you're better than that, you know you are. Don't go making things up just because you wanna cause trouble.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly why are you watching wrestling if none of this stuff isn’t for you because I genuinely don’t know what could possibly make you happy or what you’re in it for.


I said it was a good show. What are you talking about? of course I was hyped for Punk's debut, and the match lived up to those expectations.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I see you deliberately ignore the praise I give AEW because it doesn't fit your narrative, come on mate you're better than that, you know you are. Don't go making things up just because you wanna cause trouble.


Was a decent review from the little I skimmed - glad you enjoyed the show despite repeatedly making the point yesterday that you were only going to watch one match. Clearly 'plans changed' 😏

I also don't care if you illegally stream btw - but when you repeat it so many times with the 'not worth it' mantra it comes across as trying to get a rise out of people 

Maybe it's just an Aussie affliction and I'm misreading it lol


----------



## The_Great_One21

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I said it was a good show. What are you talking about? of course I was hyped for Punk's debut, and the match lived up to those expectations.


And yet you still give it a 7.5 out of 10, say this PPV was only ok and say it wasn’t worth paying for.

as I said, if CM Punks 1st match in 7 years isnt worth paying for then you’re not getting anything out of wrestling at this point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@PhenomenalOne11 will only find a PPV worth it to Pay, if they can resurrect Benoit, Eddie and have them face in-their-prime Rock, SCSA and Undertaker

and even then its a 9/10 unless there is a complimentary rub and tug afterwards


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

Punk and Darby wasn't as good as it could have been.

MJF and Jericho was pretty good.

Didnt watch Matt and Jeff light at all.

Might watch the rest later on


----------



## Garty

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> Punk and Darby wasn't as good as it could have been.
> 
> MJF and Jericho was pretty good.
> 
> Didnt watch Matt and Jeff light at all.
> 
> Might watch the rest later on


Love these kinds of critique. So in-depth and personal.


----------



## Garty

@LifeInCattleClass

We're almost there... 125 pages is possible. Quick, we need some new puns and one liners to keep this thing going. Stir up some "controversy', like saying how good this PPV was.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

Garty said:


> Love these kinds of critique. So in-depth and personal.


I'm at work didn't have time to go fully in depth but for you I'll do a 4 page eassy 🙄


----------



## Garty

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I'm at work didn't have time to go fully in depth but for you I'll do a 4 page eassy 🙄


I'll be watching and waiting.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

Garty said:


> I'll be watching and waiting.


I'm 100% sure your sad ass will be 😊


----------



## Garty

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> I'm 100% sure your sad ass will be 😊


Hey, didn't you say you were working?!


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

Garty said:


> Hey, didn't you say you were working?!


🙄

Anyway looking forward to watching AEW women's championship match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> 🙄
> 
> Anyway looking forward to watching AEW women's championship match


an essay plz


----------



## admiremyclone

My partner and I have been watching AEW casually for the last few months, and we've kept tabs on news/results for the last year or so without properly watching. 
When it became clear that Punk signing was a possibility, we started watching weekly. Punk's debut was overwhelming and perfectly done. That hooked us in and I was looking forward to All Out which had a stacked card. 

To say the show exceeded my expectations is an understatement. Was it perfect? Heck no! There is no perfect wrestling show out there. Wrestlemania 17 has been mentioned a lot - it was and is still tremendous to watch, but it has some dud moments and the ending is a stinker even though it was shocking. Shocking in a bad way. 

All Out wasn't perfect, but overall it was tremendous. Too long, for sure. The crowd seemed tired halfway through Punk/Darby, but they got them back. 

Miro/Kingston was brilliant. Two big guys beating the hell out of each other. Psychology was on point, everything was stiff, they had great chemistry and the ending garnered some real good heat. It protected Kingston and made the fans hate Miro even more. I'm totally down for a rematch. 

Moxley/Kajima was solid, and a lot of fun. It will be remembered more for the post-match appearance of Suzuki but that's ok. If Moxley wants to keep fighting NJPW guys then that's fine with me. 

Baker/Statlander was fun, and Statlander's strength continues to impress me. The ending was great, too. 

Bucks/Lucha Bros was the MOTN and it's not even close. It built and built and the crowd was mega hot throughout. A couple of the false finishes had me on the edge of my seat. Both teams took a lot of punishment, most of the spots looked terrific and the right team won in the end. Emotional moment for the Lucha Bros which definitely came through the screen to the viewer at home. 

Jericho/MJF was fine, and I'm fine with Jericho carrying on although it felt like the right time for MJF to get the win and for Jericho to take some time off. MJF will be fine. The ending wasn't as offensive to me as it appears to be for some people. Not the most creative thing in the world, but whatever. 

Punk/Darby was interesting, and overall I think Punk did well. He'll shake off the ring rust in no time. Someone else here said that the pacing and strategy seemed a bit off, and I agree. Punk slowed Darby down early which made sense, but Punk was the overwhelming favourite and it should've been built towards Punk comeback moments to light up the crowd. The right guy won, and I have no doubt Darby will get the win down the line. 

The battle royale was fun and the love for Ruby Soho was great to see. I would've also been happy with Thunder Rosa getting the nod but Ruby makes sense. Skye Blue is cute as a button!

I'm always happy to see Paul Wight, perhaps he should be used sparingly from now on. He looks a tad shaky on the old pins there, so it makes sense to keep him as a special attraction. 

The main event seems to have people divided, but I LOVED it. It had an old school feel but had enough cool spots to keep me engaged. Christian is just phenomenal, he can have a great match with anyone. It's a shame the crowd was a bit tired at this point, but they came alive towards the end. The visual of Kenny setting up the OWA in the corner and the crowd standing up in anticipation was fantastic. 

As for the post-match stuff, where do I event start? Was it a mistake to have both Cole and Danielson debut at the same time? Who knows. Sometimes you just have to give the fans what they want. That's an all-time moment right there. The crowd came unglued when Cole showed up, and initially I was a tad disappointed because I wanted Danielson. Obviously that was the point. Then they swerved us again and he turned heel which was great. 
When Danielson's music hit I lost my mind. I enjoy lots of wrestlers, but I'm only emotionally invested in a few people and Danielson is one of those guys. I just love him, from ROH to WWE and now AEW. I love that there was an initial pop when his music started which then exploded when they realised what the music was and then another roar when he came onto the stage. I got goosebumps all over. What a moment. I can't wait to see what happens next. 

AEW knocked it out of the park, and there's no disputing that. They need to follow up with some strong weekly shows to keep the momentum going, but I think they can do it. My partner and I are 100% all in now.


----------



## Jbardo37

You know a PPV is great when you wanna go back and watch most of the show again.


----------



## Klitschko

Man, just imagine if PAC/Andrade was on here instead of the battle royal.


----------



## Martyn

I watched it all again. Great show. Haven't felt this way about AEW event since Double or Nothing 2019.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Klitschko said:


> Man, just imagine if PAC/Andrade was on here instead of the battle royal.


Agreed, but I think the battle royal gave more exposure to the female division. It was a needed match.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

LifeInCattleClass said:


> an essay plz


No because no matter what I write if it doesn't live up to the AEW fanboy they'll be upset and cry jungle boy tears


----------



## Not Lying

Jade sharing @The Legit DMD ’s tweet on her Insta page 😉


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> View attachment 107791
> 
> 
> Jade sharing @The Legit DMD ’s tweet on her Insta page 😉


*I'M FAMOUS! 🤣*


----------



## Garty

MagnumSkyWolf said:


> No because no matter what I write if it doesn't live up to the AEW fanboy they'll be upset and cry jungle boy tears


Well you know, you could look at things objectively before going into the show, or just do what the haters do and tell everyone what you didn't like before tuning in. There's slight bias in any opinion, otherwise it wouldn't be your own opinion. Where you'd be wrong though, is basing that opinion out of a pre-conceived thought or belief.

I'm an AEW fan (I know, right... ), but I can also make my own judgments on what I did or didn't like. That doesn't mean you have to love it or you have to hate it, it's just my opinion. However, that opinion is based on what I actually watched for myself. You (generally speaking) can agree or disagree, but you can't claim right or wrong.

My thoughts... what I thought was okay, was Moxley vs Kojima... what I thought was bad, was Wight vs QT... what I thought was middle of the road, was the Women's Casino Battle Royal, but one thing I specifically did not like, was Ruby winning, when it should have been Rosa... what I thought fell flat, was Jericho vs MJF. The rest of the show was excellent.

In the overall rating score thread, I voted 8/10.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Did @The Legit DMD really take my gif that I worked hard on and use it for self gain? I'm filing the lawsuit as soon as I'm done here.



Spoiler



Just kidding, I love Boss.😍


----------



## Outlaw91

Garty said:


> one thing I specifically did not like, was Ruby winning, when it should have been Rosa..


I totally disagree with you here. The winner of the battle royal was always meant to lose to Baker and Rosa doesn't need it, she already beat her in that awesome hardcore match and I think she is currently considered as the next champion. On the other hand this battle royal win and losing a competitive match against Baker would quickly establish Ruby as one of the top players in the women's division.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Outlaw91 said:


> I totally disagree with you here. The winner of the battle royal was always meant to lose to Baker and Rosa doesn't need it, she already beat her in that awesome hardcore match and I think she is currently considered as the next champion. On the other hand this battle royal win and losing a competitive match against Baker would quickly establish Ruby as one of the top players in the women's division.


Agreed - I loved that Rosa was pissed and said ‘it should’ve been me’

there’s some story brewing

but Rosa / Baker 3 will happen at some point - and it will be magical

just not yet - let the Doc get some more ring legs.

Ruby is great for that


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'M FAMOUS! 🤣*


We got us a celebrity here folks. This forum about to triple in members now lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Klitschko said:


> We got us a celebrity here folks. This forum about to triple in members now lol.


Back off Dave! I knew Boss before he hit the big time!


----------



## Klitschko

Blissmark said:


> Back off Dave! I knew Boss before he hit the big time!


I hear Cornette might book him for his podcast soon to talk about all of this new found fame and how he will use his new powers lol.


----------



## Prosper

@The Legit DMD Jade responded haha that’s dope my guy


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Klitschko said:


> I hear Cornette might book him for his podcast soon to talk about all of this new found fame and how he will use his new powers lol.


All I want from @The Legit DMD is to pay off my debt to Big Worm. I owe almost $3000 now. It's actually $6000, but that other half I'm charging @Prosper as we both smoked it together.


----------



## Klitschko

Blissmark said:


> All I want from @The Legit DMD is to pay off my debt to Big Worm. I owe almost $3000 now. It's actually $6000, but that other half I'm charging @Prosper as we both smoked it together.


Also, don't forget that money you owe to the big guy living right above you. Randy Orton lol.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I thought it was a great PPV, probably the best in AEW so far I reckon.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Klitschko said:


> Also, don't forget that money you owe to the big guy living right above you. Randy Orton lol.


Oh you mean Carter? I told him weed plants grow freely in Ireland and he moved out the next day.


----------



## Prosper

Blissmark said:


> Oh you mean Carter? I told him weed plants grow freely in Ireland and he moved out the next day.


I already got my bags packed


----------



## Garty

Some of you guys may need weed to bring you down from the natural high of the PPV.


----------



## Garty

Has everyone had their turn at this thread? There's no latecomers that want to chime in with their thoughts, good or bad? I'm just trying to get this to 125 pages, so that @LifeInCattleClass can have his big moment on correctly guessing the number of pages when it was all said and done. 🙏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Has everyone had their turn at this thread? There's no latecomers that want to chime in with their thoughts, good or bad? I'm just trying to get this to 125 pages, so that @LifeInCattleClass can have his big moment on correctly guessing the number of pages when it was all said and done. 🙏


 Lolll

it’ll get there mate 

we just need to bait @PhenomenalOne11 into telling us again how he’s not willing to pay ;D


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lolll
> 
> it’ll get there mate
> 
> we just need to bait @PhenomenalOne11 into telling us again how he’s not willing to pay ;D


Yeah @PhenomenalOne11 care to help us out? C'mon you won't hurt our feelings.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Garty said:


> Some of you guys may need weed to bring you down from the natural high of the PPV.


No need. I watched Monday Night Raw, LIVE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Blissmark said:


> No need. I watched Monday Night Raw, LIVE.


fucking hell, how did that go?


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell, how did that go?


About 3 hours!!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell, how did that go?


I had to check into an asylum. It's almost time for my medication.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Blissmark said:


> I had to check into an asylum. It's almost time for my medication.


dude, couldn’t be me

i can hardly watch ‘ups and downs’ for Raw


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’ll get there mate


Looks like we may not make it to 125 pages, sir.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> Looks like we may not make it to 125 pages, sir.


another example of AEW not drawing 😢

oh well - 124 is not bad


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> another example of AEW not drawing 😢
> 
> oh well - 124 is not bad


I had my doubts about getting to 100, but here we are on page 124.


----------



## Clungeman

I’m perhaps a little bit late to the party with this – Monday & Tuesday nights are D&D nights for me, ain’t nothing comes before those – but here are my thoughts:

I didn’t bother with the pre-show as thrown-together 10-man tags don’t really do it for me. It is saying something about how stacked a card is when two of the most popular members of the roster (Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy) are basically the amuse-bouche of the evening. As an aside, if the women’s Battle Royale had been on the pre-show, I would have made the effort to watch it – I’ll explain why when we get to the match itself.

*Miro vs Eddie Kingston*. We knew what we were going to get with this, it was a question of how well were they going to do it. Credit to both guys, they gave it everything with no holding back – this was a physical, bruising match-up (as Miro’s chest will testify) which highlighted both guys’ in-ring strengths. Eddie as a street-tough brawler with surprising technical ability, and Miro as an absolute monster. The ending worked far better than most ref distractions ever do, the story here being that the ref was actually doing their job in trying to fix the turnbuckle rather than the usual trick of having someone on the ring apron waving their arms shouting, “Look at me!!” Both guys looked strong coming out of this, and Miro and Lana both get props for their amusing posts on twitter afterwards!

*Jon Moxley vs Satoshi Kojima*. This wasn’t match that I was particularly invested in beforehand, I’d heard of Kojima but never seen anything of him, so I didn’t really know what to expect. For a guy in his 50’s he looked pretty damn good out there though, and Mox did what Mox does – what’s not to like about that? This was fairly similar to the first match, which I thought worked well because it would have been very easy to be jumping from one style to another from the outset which would have messed up the pacing of the show. 

I’ll hold my hands up and admit I didn’t know who Minoro Suzuki was when he came out, but I kind of recognized the hair though! Credit to the commentators for this and also to Moxley’s reaction in the ring – the way they all sold it had me believing that some sort of cross between Charles Manson and the Terminator had just entered the building and that has me stoked to see Wednesday night’s match. It also starts to form a bit more of a picture of what they’re doing with Moxley – turning him into the “boogeyman” (his words) for other companies. I think he’ll be working his way through the NJPW guys slowly to set up an eventual showdown with Tanahashi. Again, I don’t know anything much about Japanese wrestling, but from what I’ve read – that match up would tear the place down.

*Dr. Britt Baker, D.M.D. vs Kris Statlander*. Britt has been the top woman in AEW for a while now and was presented like that since way before she took the title off Shida. She is a genuine star and her matches with good workers have lived up to that (against Shida and Thunder Rosa for example). I’m not sure she can carry an average worked to a decent match yet though, I’m looking at the likes of Nyla Rose, Big Swole and Julia Hart in particular. Thankfully, Statlander IS a very good wrestler these days and this match showed it. Both women got their spots in, and both sold each other’s well which made both women look really good by the end of the match. It could have gone either way and I would have been fine whatever the outcome because Statlander would make a decent short-run champion, and Britt is at the point where she doesn’t really need the title.

Two little things which really stood out for me in this match were Cassidy’s uncharacteristic screaming at Statlander to get back in the ring – it’s so unlike his laconic persona that it really helped to put across the stakes involved in the match. Also, the fact that Britt won with the Lockjaw meant that Statlander didn’t seem to tap out or say she quit, which keeps her protected moving forward.

*The Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros*. I mean, there’s not much I can really say about this is there? It was an absolute banger, right up there with the Bucks vs Kenny & Hangman. Match of the Night for me.

*Casino Battle Royale*. AEW pulled off the perfect move after the Cage match here, first off having the brief recap of the evening so far, and then having an entirely different kind of match to follow it. Any other 1 v 1 match would have suffered horribly after the Bucks and the Lucha Bros absolutely killed it, whereas the Battle Royal (why do AEW insist on adding an ‘e’ on the end..?) drip feeds the entrances and lets the crowd get their breath back.

This was executed about as well as a battle royal can be (which isn’t saying much – I’m not really a huge fan of the match type to be honest) with one or two notable slip ups along the way. I still haven’t seen what happened with Riho’s elimination – but Hayter’s reaction suggests that something went wrong. Jade clearly needs a better wardrobe assistant as she was struggling to keep herself ahem ‘contained’ throughout her time in the match.

Ruby Soho’s debut was great – how many wrestlers can say that the crowd was chanting for them with a name they hadn’t officially used before, without them even being announced ahead of time? She’s a welcome addition to the women’s division and hopefully this match will have sown the seeds for some feuds going forward.

(I have to say though, I absolutely hated how they geeked out Shida in this. The holder of the longest title reign in AEW’s short history gets dumped out unceremoniously barely a third of the way through the match, really??? If they can book a feud between Big Swole and Diamante, how the hell have creative not found anything for one of their top women’s ring-workers to do since she lost the title to Britt?)

Ruby will be a good opponent for Britt, but I think we all know that the money is in Britt vs Thunder Rosa somewhere in the not too distant future. We also saw the beginnings or continuations of other little stories in here too; TayJay / Bunny & Penelope was a thread while they were in the match, Hayter and Riho looks like it could go somewhere, Thunder Rosa and Jade Cargill were shown off as absolute stars, and even Nyla Rose was presented as the monster of the division. The women’s division needed a spotlight on it that didn’t have Britt Baker stood in it’s centre, and the Battle Royale managed to do that pretty well overall.

*Chris Jericho vs MJF*. MJF’s entrance was absolute gold, Jericho’s… Well, let’s just say it wasn’t and leave it at that. The outcome of the match itself was pretty obvious really, I don’t think anyone really thought Jericho was going to retire. Between them they put together a pretty solid bout, the focus on MJF’s back after the powerbomb on the ring apron (which I believe is the hardest part of the ring – could somebody please confirm that for me?) was good old-fashioned storytelling and he sold it perfectly.

The outside shenanigans of Wardlow and Hager were predictable but actually necessary for the finish, Aubrey was distracted by them, but it meant that there was a reason for another ref to be there and see that Jericho’s foot was on the rope. Distractions might be a bit too common in wrestling nowadays, but in this case it actually made sense in the match. Once it was restarted, it was only a matter of time until the Lion Tamer came into play. MJF had spent the last 15 minutes putting over how his back had been hurt and the Lion Tamer is the ideal move to exploit that.

I don’t know where they’re going with Jericho and MJF from here – like most of the rest of you I would prefer if they both moved on to something else, but I don’t think this loss hurts MJF – he’s still 3:1 against Jericho, and as a heel can argue that he had already won the match before it was restarted. They definitely need to be kept apart for at least a few months now in my opinion.

*CM Punk vs Darby Allin*. Probably like the majority of anyone who watched All out, I was pretty surprised that this didn’t close out the show (although the reasons behind that are pretty obvious in retrospect). It was a fairly solid match, and it was obvious that Punk was a little rusty which is forgivable after 7 years away from the ring. What it succeeded in doing was to make Darby look like an absolute star, he did what he does best which is to bump and hit like an absolute madman – only this time he was doing it with more eyes on him than ever before. Let’s face it, Punk doing the Undertaker sit up to avoid the coffin drop was just exquisite!

I do wonder how long they’ll go with Punk playing the happy-to-be-here face checking names of his wrestling bucket list. At some point he will need to lose a big match and spit out his dummy and turn into a bitching, complaining heel. But for the time being I am happy to listen to the sound of Cult of Personality and chants of CM Punk from a crowd that’s just happy to have him there.

*Paul Wight vs QT Marshall*. I didn’t bother watching this. Can we just stop with QT being a thing now for crying out loud? The only good thing that I can think to say about this match is that it was in the right spot on the card, it gave the crowd chance to take a whizz or go for a drink after the Punk / Darby match.

*Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage*. These two guys worked a really good match, plenty of spots yes – but there was a nice, steady pace to it. Christian obviously got more than he bargained for when he put Kenny through the table, that was a nasty looking gash in his stomach from it. I thought Kenny’s bit of improvisation after he slipped on the guardrail for the moonsault was fantastic too, and I was happy to see a minimum of interference happening in the match. They built the finish really well, and teasing the Killswitch from the second rope almost had me believing that Christian was going over here, but then the transition into the One Winged Angel also from the second rope… Well, that just took the biscuit!

The aftermath was brilliant, I loved how it was swerve after swerve there – Adam Cole coming out when everyone was convinced it would be Bryan Danielson, the siding with the Elite, and THEN the appearance of Danielson… That’s the sort of thing that when it’s done right, it makes professional wrestling an absolute joy to behold – and credit to Tony Khan and his entire team; they hit each note absolutely on cue at All Out.

Overall, I can’t remember the last time I enjoyed a pay-per-view as much as this one – lots of people have said ‘Mania X7, but I’ll be honest, I was never much of an Austin / Rock fan. At X7 I was more into the TLC match, which might go some way to explaining why I adored Lucha Underground and why I am enjoying AEW so much right now.

Tony Khan has absolutely stacked his roster now, there’s hardly anyone gettable left out there right now – maybe Bray Wyatt, I haven’t seen her work, but people seem very keen on Tessa Blanchard, and I wouldn’t object to seeing the forbidden door pushed open further and seeing Deonna Purrazzo in an AEW ring. The challenge now is to find a way of working all these acquisitions into the mix with the talent that is already there in AEW. Punk and Darby showed it can be done, so now let’s see the likes of Jungle Boy, MJF, Ricky Starks, Sammy Guevara and Hangman Page on the same stage as the big star names.

*And for the love of god, do something with Hikaru motherfucking Shida!!*

One last word, I know that JR fluffed a line or two, but I thought the commentary team was excellent on Sunday night. They all get quite a lot of flack on here, but they did exactly what they were supposed to and elevated every single match on the card (well, I wouldn’t know if they managed it for Wight / QT as I didn’t see it…) JR might not have much longer left as a full-time commentator, but I really like how Excalibur and Tony gel together, replace JR with Tazz and make Excalibur the lead guy and you have an ideal blend right there – with the occasional dash of Don Callis thrown in when the Elite are in action.

Sorry for the long post – I had a really slow afternoon at work today so I thought I’d use my time productively!


----------



## CRCC

Very good PPV. Even the women's matches were good (and I'm not a fan of women's wrestling at all).

Big Show wrestling is not needed. Having him in action in an already long PPV is wasted time.

Mox match was meh as ever. Suzuki is great though, let's see if he can make me care for Mox.

Miro is great. I hope he keeps getting this strong heel booking. Fits him to a tee.

I'm happy for the LB. I just hope they stop this never ending feud with the Bucks. The match was good. The superkick bullshit and poor selling degrades the overall quality of the match, but that's what you get with these 2 teams.

Punk's return was better than I expected. It was constructed perfectly, leaving Darby to bump and Punk to play the savvy veteran. I can see Punk joining Sting and serving as another mentor to Darby, only with a more active in ring role.

MJF and Jericho was a pretty solid match. MJF is great both in ring and on the mic and deserves to see himself free from Jericho. The ending was expected but I really can't see where they go from here. This feud is tiring.

The ME delivered as the MOTN for me. The ending was the icing on the cake. However I would have saved Bryan for a Dynamite. He could do the exact same thing, but debuting along with Cole (who was the surprise, really, as everyone was expecting DB) overshadowed him somewhat, which is a shame.

I'm hooked again (left twice already). Let's see what they do going forward.


----------



## Garty

@Clungeman 

That was beautiful man. 👏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A different perspective on the cage match which i found enjoyable to listen to

Dave Meltz is a disaster (he’s not on this) - but i kinda like Bryan


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dave Meltz is a disaster - but i kinda like Bryan


Easy there Life, please be gentle with our @Klitschko.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Blissmark said:


> Easy there Life, please be gentle with our @Klitschko.


ooooh, soz

forgot about our resident ultra dave mark


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> A different perspective on the cage match which i found enjoyable to listen to
> 
> Dave Meltz is a disaster (he’s not on this) - but i kinda like Bryan


That was news to me when they said the match went only 22 minutes. It did feel much longer, but was never boring. Bryan also brings up a good point when he talks about both teams being "handicapped" by the surrounding cage, not being able to do their top rope to the floor, or dive spots.


----------



## Garty

@LifeInCattleClass I DID IT!!! WE GOT TO 125 PAGES!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> @LifeInCattleClass I DID IT!!! WE GOT TO 125 PAGES!!!


as it always should've   

/thread boys


----------



## bdon

The_Great_One21 said:


> CM Punk’s first match in 7 years isn’t worth it for you then nothing will be. Honestly, what are you in this for in 2021?


To be a fucking thief apparently.


----------



## JonAmbrose

Klitschko said:


> Man, just imagine if PAC/Andrade was on here instead of the battle royal.


But then you wouldnt have seen Skye blue's peach...


----------



## 3venflow

WON ratings for those who care:

Miro vs. Kingston - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
Moxley vs. Kojima - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
Baker vs. Statlander - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 3/4
Casino Battle Royale - ☆ ☆ ☆ 1/4
Jericho vs. MJF - ☆ ☆ ☆ 3/4
Punk vs. Darby - ☆ ☆ ☆ 3/4
Omega vs. Christian - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 1/4

Buyrate estimate is between 205,000 and 225,000. The previous PPV, Revolution, did 145,000 buys.

The last non-Wrestlemania/Royal Rumble PPV to reach these heights pre-Network was HIAC 2013 with Bryan vs. Orton.

AEW's share of the PPV gross will be $4m with an additional $300k coming from theatre tickets and merch and a live gate of $700k with 9,000 paid. So $5m in revenue was generated from the show.

"It would be the largest PPV buy number for a non-WWE show since either the April 11, 1999 Spring Stampede, and more likely, the March 14, 1999, Uncensored show headlined by Flair vs. Hulk Hogan for the WCW title.

As far as revenue generated vs other non WWE shows, it will be the largest since the February 21, 1999, Super Brawl show from Oakland also headlined by Flair vs. Hogan, which made $7.45 million in company revenue from PPV, live gate and merchandise."


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers - ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 3/4


It would have been ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 3/4 in the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's hilarious that Dave is prepared to break his own rating scheme for a fraction of a star. Also, if the scoring goes up to 7 stars, then 5.75 stars is like a B+


----------



## 752865

Havent felt like that after a PPV in a long time.


----------



## Jammy

This is really late, but I wanted to share my thanks to AEW for bringing me "back" to wrestling (and wrestlingforum haha). I think the last full PPV i watched was WM30 with Bryan winning and Takers' streak ending and this is probably my 1st post since 2014.

Obviously like with a lot of people I've been pretty disillusioned with WWE for the last few years, with all their rematches, crappy booking and focus on old geysers like Goldberg, over pushing of Reigns etc.

I followed AEW briefly when they started, but didnt get drawn into it as much as I'd have expected. I felt that they took the pendulum in the way opposite direction i.e. if WWE booked a lot of slow and meaningless matches, I did feel that a lot of AEW matches tried too hard with being "non stop" action and being different from WWE. But I liked the buzz and freshness and I desperately hoped that they would be legitimate competition to WWE. Mid-end 2000s ROH held a special place in my heart and for some reason I was hoping that AEW would be the "mainstream" successor to ROH.

Now on to 2021, obviously I've been following rumours of Punk and Danielson, and with Danielson being my favorite wrestler of all time I purchased AEW All Out (on FITE.tv - great broadcast btw no issues) hoping that the rumours were true of him debuting and I wasnt disappointed. This PPV has definitely re-ignited my passion for wrestling and as Bryan said afterwards good pro-wrestling is _f*ckn awesome_.

Favorite moments
1) Bryan's return (inc. Cole's shocking Debut) especially focusing on his AmDrag persona - Fire promo with the crowd later and awesome press conference
2) Punks' return - Punk was never my favorite, and I kinda recall fondly how back in 2013 I was a anti-Punk since I felt his success was counter to Daniel Bryan's success. Looking back I feel a bit silly for sure since I think his success now would be better for everybody
3) Suzuki - Huge fan of this and this was a massive surprise. I'm really digging this idea of AEW being a "world" promotion, makes "world" wrestling entertainment feel redundant since all their wrestlers are only 1 promotion, while AEW genuinely feels like a worldwide promotion with them cross promoting and cross booking matches with NJPW/ Impact/ GCW etc.


Favorite Matches (1 and 2 are equal)
1) Punk vs Darby - a lot of people pointed out the throwbacks to 123 Kid/ Bret and I digged the storyline of this match. I like how the older vets like Punk and Danielson would bring a more story/narrative driven and big match feel to AEW.
Best spot was definitely Punk moving out of the way of the coffin drop? and cheekily wagging his finger to Darby.
2) Tag Team cage match - this was nonstop action, and probably a bit of the AEW style I didnt fully get into back in 2018. Maybe I have gotten used to WWE too much but I tried to take my WWE glasses off and really appreciated the action in this match. Probably Bucks at their classic best and the Lucha Bros had a real heroic feel to them. This was a bit more story driven than a usual "spotfest" when it felt like Lucha Bros "hero's journey" especially at then end with them bleeding out of their masks and hugging their family etc.
3) Omega vs Christian - After re-watching their 1st match (Impact title), I felt that was probably a bit better but I dug this match and it felt good building back Omega as the best in the biz mostly clean. Like others I felt the table was a bit unnecessary and Omega should have won it on the mat straight up.

All the other matches were great to and served a purpose on the card.
Other Notables
Womens Battle Royale - I didnt follow AEW closely but I feel like the have a really stacked womens roster. Thunder Rose is awesome and I probably felt she and someone like Shida are legit top contenders for legitimizing AEWs womens title as the top womens championship. I didnt really follow Ruby Riott/Soho the last few years so I couldnt get into it as much as others

All in all an all time great PPV for me. Since I was so hype, I pushed a few of my other lapsed wrestling fans to watch it and they were all impressed too and are tuning into AEW. So full thumbs up.


----------



## Arkham258

What is amazing to me, is that a PPV that people are calling one of the best of all time (one wrestling website even said that it IS the best PPV of all time), could have been even better. Imagine everything played out the way it did, but with The Hangman winning the world title and Tanahashi showing up instead of Minoru Suzuki

As fucking amazing as All Out was, it could have been even better.


----------

